# RACK 2.0 - Blunt Force Trauma



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Wolfs law states that bone in a healthy person or animal will adapt to the loads it is placed under!!

Davis' law is used in anatomy to describe how soft tissue models along imposed demands!!

The above will form the basis of my new training, bulking, rebuilding a bigger, better, stronger and faster RACK!

I was going to wait til wednesday to start this but I'm bored and the soaps just don't do it for me.

As always I will be working with the evil genius/best friend/Team Alpha Leader @dutch_scott. We've spoke a lot over the last 4 days we've lived together and decided it's time to put some mass on me. This morning I'm an ultra lean 76kg, have a fast metabolism for the first time in my life, a good insulin response, can take carbs in, a 6 pack, veins all over me and more drive than EVER!!!

Today I've had a pig out day, I'll not lie I feel rubbish right now. Food will be cut back tomorrow. Scott's given me control over the diet until next monday and from wednesday it will be the following, I don't mind listing it as I wrote it but as soon as Scott send my new one monday it wont be put on here.

Meal 1 - 100g oats, handful dried mixed fruit, 2 scoops whey

Meals 2-3 - 200g chicken, evoo, salt, peri peri sauce, salad

Pre and post WO - 4 rice cakes with jam and 1 scoop whey

Meal 4 - same as meals 2 and 3

Sunday I WILL be having a sunday roast as it'll be my first one in MONTHS haha As said new Alpha diet will start monday.

Training wise it's going to be breaking me down and totally rebuilding me, dropping weights on some exercises, incresing them on others, working especially on my legs, back, rear delts and arms.

For the first time in my life I'm starting from a very lean and good place with a fully working metabolism and a body that works with me plus I'm the strongest I've ever been no matter if I'm the lightest I've been too.

I'll update again tomorrow with morning weight and will pop some pics up saturday after I've filled out and rebounded a little from the show.

Training starts wednesday so it will be put up then.

This will be done Natty too to start as I'm off AAS for a very long time now, this was decided again by me and Scott as health should always come first

Stay tuned folks as this Team Alpha adventure will blow my last journal away! #TeamAlpha #DoOrDie


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Best of luck rack

Team alpha ftw


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Nice 

Subbed of course!

No luck needed for this I don't think.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

all the best with this mate..

subbed


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Bet your loving them carbs hey mate! Subbed and all the best for the future fella


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

I'm sooooo in for the ride!!!!!

Good luck Rack!!!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Subbed cant wait to see the progress Rack


----------



## Davey Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

Subbed really looking forward to it !!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

In for the ride


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Big thanks for the posts so far guys

Scott, you know we got this bro, head down mouth (sometimes shut) get the work done

We've been through hell, now the fun starts! Let's build some hurtin bombs!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

In


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

I am all ****ing over this ! Would say good luck but you make your own mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Team Alpha abs - that is a sick avi John !


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Bad Alan said:


> Team Alpha abs - that is a sick avi John !


Had to be done mate 

We'll have a Team 3d ab shot soon!


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

RACK said:


> Had to be done mate
> 
> We'll have a Team 3d ab shot soon!


i read alot of you last thread from 2011, your getting really coc ky mate lol, not been a di ck but stop gettin to ahead of your self, it can make you look bad, you had balls for stepping on that stage mate, nice 1, good luck with this bulk.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Awesome pics scott 

Hodgeson, sorry mate I'll try to be less confident and havin self belief


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> Now that's a cute message ^^^^^


My point exactly lol, why are you both getting so cocky and ahead of your selfs, its not a good image to have ??


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

What's was up with your metabolism?

Decent pics mate. You obviously put in the time.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Good luck with your bulk up bud been following your last journal and it was the reason I joined team alpha. Can't wait to see your progress


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

All the best with this mate 

I want one of the hoodies! Lol


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> Me and rack in relaxed shots from start to finish!
> 
> View attachment 95521
> 
> ...


Those pics are quite emotional in a way, its like reading a journey of determination in pictures from start to finish


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

My metabolism was never the best, was fat most of my life,low basal temp, thyroid levels at the bottom end of normal range. I did a harsh prep in 2010 got fat after it with a rebound then an equally hard prep in 2011, this knocked my body and thyroid for 6, my body shut down at 15st and dr's were on the verge of givin me thyroid meds for life. I asked them to hold off and started workin with scott, yes we bulked to a chubby 18st but once the thyroid fire was lit again it was far easier to keep burnin, after 14 months I'm now firing at a normal rate and no longer massively sensitive to carbs. I'll not lie, it was far easier goin down from 18st than gettin back upto it but hey it needed to be done


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

Subbed in this Rack

Look forward to seeing next journey and how you get on.

Must be exciting starting afresh and from a different base.

good luck mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Weyy in from the start! Look forward to following mate


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Missed the majority of the last journal m8, only really followed last few weeks, in for the duration on this one though.


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Subbed dunno why your journals just full of good times I want carnage!
> 
> Well just to input now we kick started racks metabolic rate, repaired the thyroid that had suffered (medically diagnosed after being battered) and re taught his body how to utilise carbs/insulin sensitivity ..... We have an awesome base to start on!
> 
> ...


Good post Scott, I am sure now everything is firing the next 12 months will be good fun for you both.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

I dont think its "getting ahead of yourself" Rack has had a hard time with his journey and now has finally achieved something many including himself at some point proabably thought not possible. He's not claiming to be the next Jay Cutler just enjoying his time in the spotlight, although I may be biased :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

That's the thing danny, we've seen what my hard work can do from a shlt 15st base, to a fat 18st base. Right now I'm stronger than ever (last week weighing 170lb I was rowin the 150lb db for 2x5reps) and leaner than ever. I'm confident I can make some great gains in 12months with my hard work, scotts know how and a full team of people makin massive leaps and bounds in progress! We all push each other along to strive for better results. People have mocked Team Alpha a little and the way me, scott and others go on about it and that's cool but look at the results everyone is gettin, those can't be argued with


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers alan, you just like me cos you've never seen a man eat oats and whey as fast as I can haha

6months time mate you won't believe your reflection in the mirror


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Cocky is harsh. Be pleased with your achievements. We all should be. Be confident too,of which rack is due to his hard work and Scott's help,yet he is still humble. Fcuking good on you


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Good luck with the bulk Rack, will be following as usual :thumbup1:

Any idea of what weight you want to peak at? 18st again?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I can handle cocky, I suppose I can come across like it sometimes, but that just is me. I'd rather walk into a place like I owned it than shuffle in with everyone else. Its the way I always have been, no matter how I looked

I'm a confident kinda guy that's all 

As for weight, I defo won't be goin up to 18st again, there's no need to. About 90kg will be a good limit but we'll get there in a far different way than before and stay lean. I worked damn hard for these abs and I'm not losing them lol

- - - Updated - - -

God dammit, I took ages to write that and scott did it in one line haha


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

How tall are you rack?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

I honestly think its down to interpretation through the internet and maybe some peoples own insecurities


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Goin by my height at ukbff on sunday I'm 176cm mate so 5ft 9.3in


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

The whole nature of weight trainin / bb'in is down to insecurity. We all go to the gym to look bette/get bigger/leaner/fitter....... If you were secure in how you looked you wouldn't train. I like how I look, I want to grow more but I'm not insecure about it, I'l still walk about my confident self as I'm happy with me as a person. I'd rather be in the middle of a dance floor than stood in a dark corner


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

I meant why people feel the need to have a go and bring a negative vibe :tongue:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm also pretty good at makin others feel good about themselves and givin them cofidence, scott is the same. Ask bad alan about when he trained with us, we pushed him harder and further than ever, that wasn't our egos, that was just us bein us. If we were the people a lot thought we were then surely wed have done the exact opposite to alan and not made him push hiself beyond his limit


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Bloody hell, 4 pages and I've not even trained this week yet haha


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

I absolutely love the attitude/personality and I think if alot of people on here met you they would see just how genuine both of you guys are. Now that is enough soppy **** from me I'm off to EAT!


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I will agree with one thing its deff the motivation that have you inspired enough of it to give me a kick to get back training mate so FWIW i cant thank you enough for that


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey, I can eat now too alan well til wednesday haha

Pat, that's the thing I'm most proud off. I love the fact that I've made people think "shlt, if RACK can do it........" There's no better compliment to me.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

In. Should be a good read. I didn't follow all your other journal but it still inspired me to get ma a55 in gear.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

RACK said:


> Hey, I can eat now too alan well til wednesday haha
> 
> Pat, that's the thing I'm most proud off. I love the fact that I've made people think "shlt, if RACK can do it........" There's no better compliment to me.


Like i said buddy the otherday we go way back to the days on MT years ago an ive always rooted for you and never doubted you. Ive had my fair share of health hicups over the past few years an when ive seen you battling in through the void and come out on top looking like you are now its made me think that maybe things can be worse an stop making an exscuse that i have been to stall my progress, ill say it til im blue in the face mate im proud of you, even though we have never met is irrelavant as i feel after 5 years on these boards you pretty much know a person and his qualities as you would in real life


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

RACK said:


> That's the thing danny, we've seen what my hard work can do from a shlt 15st base, to a fat 18st base. Right now I'm stronger than ever (last week weighing 170lb I was rowin the 150lb db for 2x5reps) and leaner than ever. I'm confident I can make some great gains in 12months with my hard work, scotts know how and a full team of people makin massive leaps and bounds in progress! We all push each other along to strive for better results. People have mocked Team Alpha a little and the way me, scott and others go on about it and that's cool but look at the results everyone is gettin, those can't be argued with


That is great to be in that team and it does seems you all are pulling out the stops, been reading a few other journals/new recruits so good luck with that guys..>

I think the amount of posts on this journal and others show how much you are liked and also how people like seeing yourself progress etc.

Remember Phil Heaths comments if people are hating it means you relevant, people only hate on people doing something of worth...


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks Paul

Pat, this is what I want to do most, get people back in the gym and get them workin hard. Seriously, your comments mean a lot to me

Danny, I love bein in the team and gettin all the troops ready for war in the gym. Its an awesome feelin 

Backin off on food today, had a serious 36hour pig out after runnin off stage and a weight of 82kg this mornin proves it. I weighed in at 73kg sunday so a 9kg gain has been had. Its clear just water and glycogen stores have filled back up now and I'll be more than ready to train tomorrow. Quick pic took just now below


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

looking fuller there J.. and your face wont scare me as much now...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RACK said:


> Thanks Paul
> 
> Pat, this is what I want to do most, get people back in the gym and get them workin hard. Seriously, your comments mean a lot to me
> 
> ...


This roughly the condition u will be staying in?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

great to see you sunday brudaaaah!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow 9 kgs in 2 days! Looking good though fella (nh)


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> great to see you sunday brudaaaah!


Wow! Look at you two!! Come such a long way its amazing!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Jay, yep defo filled back up mate. My face no longer scares the hell outta people too lol

Fatstuff, I don't want to get any fatter than this, worked too hard for the abs so don't want to lose them

IB, Can't thank you enough for being there  and the pic is awesome, I'd forgot about it until it popped up on fb earlier, I was a bit all over sunday haha

Faultline, yep 9kg, just goes to show how much I actually depleted. Weight will go down once I'm back in the gym wednesday plus slashed carbs down today and will be starting dieting tomorrow until scott takes over monday

Pat, IB is a true legend and HUGE!!! and my mom still thinks he's amazing lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm in dude


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Interesting read so far, subbed


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Blunt Force Trauma lol quality title.

not read much of this so far as seems all "subbed" posts etc so Ill just ask it here-

how are you finding the rebound?

any swelling etc?

keeping water vits and anything else in high amounts to help with it?

you In the gym yet?

I found the.best gains post comp this yr in only a 10 week of season, I was back in the gym full intensity by the Wednesday after the show.

no big lifts but intensity was as high as usual.

Pumps are awesome after a show lol.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rack, didn't see results from the show. How did you get on?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing another journey...silently following


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Jim, I'm feelin fine mate, little bloated today obviously due to the pig out since comin off stage but the foods been cut now.

There's no swelling, a little water gone over ab area but mainly just glycogen stores filling back up as I was totally depleted for the show sunday.

Vits and water kept the same through out prep and will be the same now, at the min water is about the 4-5L mark and having the odd diet coke and sugar free energy drink but only 1 or 2 a day if that.

Training starts again tomorrow and I'll be hittin it as hard as always. I've re-stocked my energy stores so will be up nice and early for cardio with the dog (Just seen you've got a pup too, by far the best cardio equipment in the world!!) then off to lift hard in the gym after work tomorrow night


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Huntinggorund, I got a "thanks for coming" medal, not sure on final result but not too fussed as I did lack the size needed for the class, no matter how lean I was, so now it's time to build from this lean base.

Again thanks for following guys


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Well done mate, keep up the good work!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Diet for today is;

2 croissants, 2 scoops whey

200g chicken, 150g (cooked weight) cous cous, sun dried toms, few olives, little bit of grated low fat cheese and mayo X2

My bro is making me a beef brisket man vs food style snadwich for my evening meal

and a couple of oat and rasen cookies

This will be my last bit of crap so to speak from tomorrow diet will be as said on the first page;

Meal 1 - 100g oats, handful dried mixed fruit, 2 scoops whey

Meals 2-3 - 200g chicken, evoo, salt, peri peri sauce, salad

Pre and post WO - 4 rice cakes with jam and 1 scoop whey

Meal 4 - same as meals 2 and 3

Saturday I'll be having a meal in the afternoon then I'm off to MINT festival in Leeds with my best mate

Sunday I'll be smashing the back end out of my first (and prob last) sunday roast in months

Monday new Alpha diet starts from Scott


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> Ib is a freak!
> 
> Lean and his jeans were like Lycra!!! Insane growth an a legendary guy


ah you flatter too much 

Great finally catching up with you


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm in. cant wait to see what progressyou make in the year to come.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers mate, me and Scott have a nice game plan set out and a lot of things to crack on with over the next year, I'm so positve and looking forward to everything


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Dont like the thread title - thought something had happened to you. Be good to see how you gain non aas and will you be posting up your workouts/lifts (understand if not).


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll be listing the exercises done as always mate and a few highlights of weight lifted but the reps/sets won't be listed as these are what the main basis of Scotts plans are and it's not really good practice to pop them up.

On the diet front I don't mind popping up things that I've done but when Scott takes over then it will be kept between me and him as all the food, vits and timings are nailed on to a point.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

RACK said:


> Jim, I'm feelin fine mate, little bloated today obviously due to the pig out since comin off stage but the foods been cut now.
> 
> There's no swelling, a little water gone over ab area but mainly just glycogen stores filling back up as I was totally depleted for the show sunday.
> 
> ...


ahh that'd good

Iv had real bad rebounds in thru past. flew out to canaries 2days after a show and ballooned! real bad lol.

yea take George out in buggy for am cv atm and can't wait.gore rolo to be big enough to keep up!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I think a lot of rebounding and swelling is due to the water manipulation a lot of people run, one thing Scott did was to keep water and sodium in all the way through so as soon as I'm back eating normal there's not a big reaction, the 9kg (from 73kg to 82kg)gain was just purely my muscles filling back out.

You can see from the pic I posted earlier today (I'll post again below as it's a couple of pages back now) I've filled back up, little water over abs but still vascular on arms and legs.

Blaot will go down with adjusted diet from today and even less carbs from tomorrow

With Rolo, my advice is to get him used to walking round the house with a leed and collor on asap, I took a few weeks with Murphy to get him started and he hated it. Get him walking round the house and on the garden with it so hes used to it byt he time he's had his injections and is allowed on the streets. people don't really like the sight of a grown man shouting "Fooooking walk!!!!!" at a little puppy in public lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

people who drop the salt and water end up rebounding hard as the body absorbs and holds onto both when it gets it.

Now, enter the scenario where post show you binge on pizza and loads of drinks = nightmare...

cankles, high blood pressure and feeling like poo lol.

been there!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Exactly mate, after the show I had a pasty, 5 oat and rasen cookies, 2 double choc muffins, 6 caramel shortbreads, loads of rocky road bites, half a tin of pringles, 6 rasen pancakes, half a meat feast pizza, a milkshake and only put on 3kg the next day due to keepin water and sodium levels high all the way through. If not I think I'd prob be in hospital today with the rebound effects


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

why people take out salt i will never know....


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

as Dr Layne Norton would say "Someone got guru'd!"


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Sounds pretty tame that refeed for you lol! Have to find a food challenge somewhere and have a team binge event


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

In, good luck mate


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

BB2, thanks mate

BadAlan, yesterday I had a lot more to eat. Nothing massively un-healthy but still a lot more than I'm now used to. Can feel it today too but it will be far more mentally than physically. I'm glad to be cutting back now tbh before I get silly and just eat for the sake of eating.

My bro is making a beef brisket tonight and doing me a man v food kinda sandwich with it which I'm really looking forward to.

Dutch, big lessons were taught by you this last few days of my prep mate, seriously couldn't have done it without and you I've leanrt so much.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Can also vouch for how much of a nice guy RACK is. Came and spoke to me once before only briefly and even though im shy, made me feel at ease instantly.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for that mate, it's a shame I've only met you once tbh. As I've said before you're a really nice guy in person (that's not meant to sound off but you know what I mean)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RACK said:


> Thanks for that mate, it's a shame I've only met you once tbh. *As I've said before you're a really nice guy in person* (that's not meant to sound off but you know what I mean)


the best back handed compliment ever :lol:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Subbed mate, would say good luck but don't think you'll need it


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hahaha, I'm rushed off my feet at work (first time in years) so havin to type fast. I meant it in a respectful way I promise 

- - - Updated - - -

Cheers Liam, I gotta get traps like yours now!!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> Hahaha, I'm rushed off my feet at work (first time in years) so havin to type fast. I meant it in a respectful way I promise
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Cheers Liam, I gotta get traps like yours now!!!


Mate they were shoulder pads in my t shirt haha! I'm looking forward to Scott making them that big they cover my ears!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

^ I did think this ha


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

liam0810 said:


> Mate they were shoulder pads in my t shirt haha! I'm looking forward to Scott making them that big they cover my ears!


you mean like this? :whistling:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Yea minus the legs lol!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Couple of pics to show how I've filled out through the day and one showin the Team Alpha gang sign that I threw up to the balcony when on stage haha

Kept food decent and to the plan all day but added a muller light yog and few scoops of whey, kept it clean but thought I might as well have a little treat extra as diet starts tomorrow. Carbs for breakfast and pre/post workout then 3x200g chicken and evoo meals in between them


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Big difference m8, that drawn in face was scary.:eek:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Dont look bloated at all mate rocking the ultra lean look, stealing ALPHA gang sign btw !


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Team Alpha Gang Sign?

I'm sure that's an anagram of GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY AS FCUK


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hahahaha you're gonna bar me from MOF at this rate aren't ya Tom


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Look like the rebond is in progress buddy cant wait :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers reza

Just spoke to @dutch_scott trainin is now gonna be 4 days a week so 2 days on 2 off, 2 on 3 off. Will be weird not trainin on a weekend but I'll enjoy it I think. New plan will start with chest tomorrow and I'll be up early for cardio. As sad as it sounds I've missed it. Will be doin 30-45mins everyday, keep me fit and healthy and Murphy happy

I'm buzzin to get started and even more excited for the new diet monday as me and scott had a few good ideas about it at the weekend

Roll on bulk time


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

:drool: Food

Lol enjoy your bulk buddy you deserve it


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

RACK said:


> Cheers reza
> 
> Just spoke to @dutch_scott trainin is now gonna be 4 days a week so 2 days on 2 off, 2 on 3 off. Will be weird not trainin on a weekend but I'll enjoy it I think. New plan will start with chest tomorrow and I'll be up early for cardio. As sad as it sounds I've missed it. Will be doin 30-45mins everyday, keep me fit and healthy and Murphy happy
> 
> ...


I hear you on that rack


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

RACK said:


> Hahahaha you're gonna bar me from MOF at this rate aren't ya Tom


He prob won't do that, is just that 'team ukm mod' is jealous that team alpha have a gang sign and we don't :lol:

Anyway good luck with the new phase of things Rack, will be interesting to see how the bulk goes and where things go from here


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Team Alpha are more like Blazin squad, all wearing vests in September, throwing up hand signals - which one of you guys is kenzie?! Pmsl

Good luck Rack! Hope you get a massive rebound and throw some size on, having dieted that hard you should be primed for growth! Hopefully next show you won't have to diet quite as hard and you'll hold all your size and be in the same condition!

Enjoy your off season!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

CJ, Reza I'm gonna have some brutal fun putting some size on 

Dtlv, I'm sure you lot can come up with your own sign.... or just wave the ban stick haha. I think this will be the most interesting journal I've had tbh, hope it's a good read for people

Magic Torch, I can't be Kenzie, I'm not that good lookin haha

Yep the plan is now to build from here and keep lean for that exact reason so I don't have to diet as long or hard to get into the condition I got this weekend. I'm gonna enjoy the mext 12months

Training has been sent to me and I'll be up early in the morning for a 45mins fasted cardio

Tomorrow night will be chest, tris and calves; Weighted dips, shoulder width bench press, decline flies, flat flies, inc hammer skulls, seated calves. Will do some abs too

Can't wait to get back into it tomorrow!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

John, the rebound will be pretty awesome, personally I would not be dieting to gain size, and I would think that if you kept it simple with enough rest for recovery gains should be nothing short of impressive.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I just refer to my daily food intake as my diet mate, not in the usual "I'm dietin to lose weight" 

There's plenty of cals in the plan I put on my first page I'll be runnin til the weekend now the 2 days of eatin whatever I want have ended. Scott gave me control over food til monday but I much prefer eatin clean and havin a plan. I worked too hard for these abs so I aint losin them


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Best of luck mate, will be great to see your gains


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

No gear?

What about a recovery protocol?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Scott it all starts now #DoOrDie 

Mark, thanks mate

Hackskii, pct will be done for sure

Weight up to 86kg, abs, obliques and vains on arms still there but defo had enough of eatin crap now and I'm more than primed to kill the gym tonight! Started this mornin off with 100 crunches and 100 leg raises, I'll do some weighted ab and oblique work later too and I'm poundin the streets with Murphy as I type. Its strange how much I've missed cardio the last few days


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Enjoy day one Rackster!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks RX, I'm really glad to be back eating clean. Scott said I was best off gettin all the crap I wanted in the 2 days after the show as the want for it will be outta my system then, he was right. I'm gaggin for the gym tonight and cardio was done with a big smile on my face while singing along to SHM


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Damn right, I've been stripped down, had a good rest and refeed, now it's time to bang some mass on and build a bigger, better RACK!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just been sat thinking............ It's goin to feel well strange not doing cardio after weights tonight, I'll have from about 6pm free, my god I'll have to actually get a life now I'm not in prep


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Get your little black book out J..

then again that will probably result in bedroom cardio... forget it... coronation street it is then


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

The only numbers in my little black book are sets and reps haha, man I took that prep serious!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Do you do the same cardio every morning mate? Or change it up?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

RACK said:


> Thanks RX, I'm really glad to be back eating clean. Scott said I was best off gettin all the crap I wanted in the 2 days after the show as the want for it will be outta my system then, he was right. I'm gaggin for the gym tonight and cardio was done with a big smile on my face while singing along to SHM


You have been alpha-institutionalised! Lol. Glad to see the positive mindset


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Ben, just do the same every morning mate. Worked all the way through prep so no need to change it. In a few weeks I might through the odd run in there just to see what times I can get over 2 miles compared to 12 months ago when I was 16-17st but I'm quite happy walking at my dogs pace and listening to tunes

Queenie, I'm in the best place I've been mentally for years and have so many good things and plans going on. Life's pretty sweet at the min even though the prep skint me and I feel like a buddah from the rebound


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

dutch_scott said:


> There were a few sick initiation games all alpha clients have to do! A real bummer!


Yes well... i need not know anymore than that 



RACK said:


> Ben, just do the same every morning mate. Worked all the way through prep so no need to change it. In a few weeks I might through the odd run in there just to see what times I can get over 2 miles compared to 12 months ago when I was 16-17st but I'm quite happy walking at my dogs pace and listening to tunes
> 
> Queenie, I'm in the best place I've been mentally for years and have so many good things and plans going on. Life's pretty sweet at the min even though the prep skint me and I feel like a buddah from the rebound


haha! great to hear  i'm pretty much in the same place as u mentally, lots to look forward to!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Scott, I passed those tests............ please don't make me do them again PLEASE!!!!!!!!

Queenie, gald to hear it


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

RACK said:


> I think a lot of rebounding and swelling is due to the water manipulation a lot of people run, one thing Scott did was to keep water and sodium in all the way through so as soon as I'm back eating normal there's not a big reaction, the 9kg (from 73kg to 82kg)gain was just purely my muscles filling back out.
> 
> You can see from the pic I posted earlier today (I'll post again below as it's a couple of pages back now) I've filled back up, little water over abs but still vascular on arms and legs.
> 
> ...


yea I keep sodium in till a day or 2 before then drop and re intro on the day. 8lt plus till day before then drop to sips and keep it there.

rebound wasn't as bad last time.

that's good advice on the pup!

ill start this today thanks bud.

any tips to stop a 18month old nutty boy from poking him in the eye? lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I've peaked now on the rebound, plus really had enough of eating loads if you know what I mean. Weight and water will be back down for weekend no doubt

As for you little lad and the pup, my mom always used to get me and my little bro the jsut stroke our dogs and pet them, take his hand and stroke rolo saying "awwww good dog" and George will minic the actions pretty quick. Although with rolo being a staff I wouldn't worry too much, they're great with kids as they have a really high pain barrier so he can be tugged about and played with no end. My murphy is the same, I'd hurt my hand before I hurt him lol


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

In!

Good luck witg version 2.0, amazing transformation so far!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dtlv74:3506597 said:


> He prob won't do that, is just that 'team ukm mod' is jealous that team alpha have a gang sign and we don't :lol:
> 
> Anyway good luck with the new phase of things Rack, will be interesting to see how the bulk goes and where things go from here


I aint fu*king jealous, trust me.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just finished session, put some weighted roman chairs in to end with

This has been a lesson in just how chest dominant my push exercises are/were and proved just how crap my tris are. All weights dropped down to make sure full ROM was done and even then I dropped short of some reps. Tris are so pumped I can hardly hold my arm steady. Big lesson learned and lokin forward to see how I progress from th next month or so doin this. It'll be an educating experience to say the least


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Can defo feel yesterdays session. Now I've got over the initial ego smashin of weak point trainin I know I'm gonna embrace it and love it.

Cardio time right now, 100 crunches, leg raises and side bends done first. Todays session is Back&biceps; Floor deads, Close grip underhand chins weighted full stretch at bottom, Ultra wide grip pulls downs to chest, Tbar rows wide grip, Behind back shrug barbell, Barbell curls Arms STRAIGHT at bottom superset with reverse curls. I'm ready to drop all weights lower than a snakes plums as its all about rebuildin me, not ego liftin

Tomorrow I'll be doin a light leg session, havin the weekend off and startin the split properly on monday with chest again, back bis tuesday, rest wednesday, delts tris thursday, legs friday and then the weekend off

Also cuttin food down a lot now til scott takes over, for some reason I've had a delayed rebound and water has come out of no where. Dropped carbs, upped water and weight this mornin is 84.8kg so its dropped from 86.1kg yesterday


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

RACK said:


> Can defo feel yesterdays session. Now I've got over the initial ego smashin of weak point trainin I know I'm gonna embrace it and love it.
> 
> Cardio time right now, 100 crunches, leg raises and side bends done first. Todays session is Back&biceps; Floor deads, Close grip underhand chins weighted full stretch at bottom, Ultra wide grip pulls downs to chest, Tbar rows wide grip, Behind back shrug barbell, Barbell curls Arms STRAIGHT at bottom superset with reverse curls. I'm ready to drop all weights lower than a snakes plums as its all about rebuildin me, not ego liftin
> 
> ...


Really interested in seeing how you get on with this style of training mate


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers buddy, me too. I'll admit, it was a little soul destroyin yesterday only havin 60kg on the bench press but one I'd left my ego at the gym door and realised why the weight was so light (I'd pre-exhausted chest with dips and put most of focus on tris which were also busted from dips) I had a big smile on my face. It was clear to see what parts lagges on sunday so now I'm stripped down its just a case of rebuildin me with upgrades


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

As said before, this week is a quick couple of the new sessions. I've done the chest/tri/calve routine, the back/bi session is tonight and will be doing a light leg session tomorrow. Saturday I'm off to MINT festival in Leeds with The Dazzler and just can't wait, a day full of filthy electro and house music and a few beers, won't be eating much and will be a day of cardio (dancing lol), sunday is another rest day, although cardio will be done, and my first sunday roast in MONTHS!! Monday sees new diet coming and the real start of weak point training. Really glad new diet is coming from @dutch_scott I've enjoyed the few days off but the rebound effects have messed with my head, I'm not as sharp on the "Alpha look" and I don't like it. Want my full abs back to grow with so once my body has settled back down I'll feel a lot better.

New split will be;

Mon - Chest-Tris-Calves

Tues - Back-Bis

Wed - Rest

Thurs - Legs

Fri - Delts-Tris-Calves

Sat - Rest

Sun - Rest

45mins cardio will be everyday either fasted in the morning or post workout. 100 crunches, leg raises, side bends done before cardio and some weighted ab work after weight sessions

Can't wait to see how things change this next month


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Diet for today and tomorrow works out around pro 250g, carbs 80g, fats 30g so circa 1590cals


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> We are targeting racks weak points via compound Pre exhaust!
> 
> Form will be nailed on! Deep deep leg exercises,
> 
> ...


Loving all of this!! 

Seriously can't wait to be back on point with the diet, I've had my few days off and my mind is exactly how we talked about, I've got every single craving out of my system for food. The only WANT now is the sharp 6 pack back!

Come monday I'll be on it as hard as I was in Prep, can't/won't/would rather die than let my Alpha look slip an inch! Won't be realxing too much on weekends. A carvery will be my choice of treat as 1, they aren't really that bad and 2, I'm northen!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

On the training front my ego is left at the front desk with my car keys, all compounds are being taken right back to the start, atg squats as I struggle to go past parallel, no straps on deads (until decent weight is being shifted and form is bang on), full stretches on all iso movements too.

We're gonna totally rebuild RACK!

- - - Updated - - -

On the training front my ego is left at the front desk with my car keys, all compounds are being taken right back to the start, atg squats as I struggle to go past parallel, no straps on deads (until decent weight is being shifted and form is bang on), full stretches on all iso movements too.

We're gonna totally rebuild RACK!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i havent gone far enough back what are your goals for rack 2.0 sorry if you have mentioned before.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Lean bulking mate but fetching weak points up mainly. End goal will be 14-15st with clear 6 pack, this is going to be a pretty long journey, I won't be assisted for a long while either. Been on a good time and for not just recovery, but health reasons it will be good to give my body a good clear out and get back to "normal" so to speak.

The next month will be gettin my body used to new training and diet, hopefully by next weekend all the rebound water/weight will have settled down and body will have found a good point of homeostasis, from there we can monitor things better and jusge gains in the mirror, on the scales and by the tape.

My attitude to this will be the same as in prep #DoOrDie (had to get a # in there, not had one for a few pages!!)

I'll try and make it as good a read as possible for you all too and will be no holds barred with results, feelings and progress.

Thanks for popping in mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

always have a look! Thought you looked awesome in the pics mate seriously lean.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks buddy, can't lie it freaked me out at one point how lean I was but I LOVED it! No food tastes as good as abs look or feel 

I want to stay around the 10%bf or even below if we can get my body to stay like it year round, most can't hack the diet or cardio to keep that lean but I crave it, it drives me!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

10% or less all year is some serious dedication. I duno what abs feel like yet but ye i guess they are probably better than a krispy kreme


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

TBH mate, I find it a great reason to train. I was fat most of my life, walking round with abs is awesome, so I'll have to eat clean and do cardio 99% of the time, all it will do is make the 1% I have a meal off or a drink even better than it would be 

They're better than a full box of krispy kremes........ Although I've only ever had 1 in my whole life lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ive never had one lol. ive always been skinny until recently but with a pot belly. got some abs showing now (approx 15% maybe) an put 3 stone on. i feel awesome. I just booked scott so looking forward to seeing where i can get to! i might try one if i do get six pack haha


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Ahhhhh another Team Alpha member I see  Welcome along buddy!!

You wantin the 3d ab look too then?

Get a journal set up (sorry if you already have one, I'll get in it if you do) and I'll pop in as and when to mentally kick your ass and keep you going.

Best piece of advice I can give you........... Follow your plan to the letter and the results willl come.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I will get a journal up (probably tomorrow, my starting pic couple of weeks before i started training is so bad haha)! id like some sort of AB look  and to get bigger. Always struggled to put weight on although I recently been forcing my self to go from low carbs to high carbs and its made such a difference and i have got leaner.

Wil definitely follow to the T im pretty dedicated with my food and training.

Need to go buy some scales i normally guestimate :rolleye:

Cheers for welcome woohoo


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

RACK said:


> Diet for today and tomorrow works out around pro 250g, carbs 80g, fats 30g so circa 1590cals


I thought you were supposed to be bulking?!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I am, I bulked to 18st on only 3000 cals a day. For today tomorrow and the weekend I'm backin off carbs and total cals as had a blow out after my comp and the 13kg I've put on just isn't wanted or needed so cuttin back now ready for new diet to come from Scott monday mate, droppin carbs and uppin water intake will see a drop in the water I'm holding so I won't be as bloated come next week


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

> A carvery will be my choice of treat as 1' date=' they aren't really that bad and 2, I'm northen!![/quote']
> 
> What's the macros of a carvery mate? I'm about to go demolish one


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

haha i got one tonight as well was gna ask for pan fried salmon though


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RACK said:


> I've peaked now on the rebound, plus really had enough of eating loads if you know what I mean. Weight and water will be back down for weekend no doubt
> 
> As for you little lad and the pup, my mom always used to get me and my little bro the jsut stroke our dogs and pet them, take his hand and stroke rolo saying "awwww good dog" and George will minic the actions pretty quick. Although with rolo being a staff I wouldn't worry too much, they're great with kids as they have a really high pain barrier so he can be tugged about and played with no end. My murphy is the same, I'd hurt my hand before I hurt him lol


Until one day, he decides he wants to be "alpha" and bites your hand clean off...lock jaw!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Ccarvary macros depend how greedy you are. Mines mainly meat, veg, small bit of mash, 5 small roasties and a puddin

PH, I'm under no illusion mate, if murphy turned on me the only chance I'd have would be to get in my car and run him over. He's 4 and half stone of pure muscle and teeth! Even when playin he can clamp down on my forearm and make me go to the floor. Its a good job he's a big softy lol


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Will be reading with interest rack!

Congrats on Leeds and proving those doubters wrong.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers mate

Back and arms ruined! Hardly any weights lifted and the end superset was done with the 30lb barbell haha. I left my ego locked in the car!

Just finished with a few weighted crunches now its home time

- - - Updated - - -

Cheers mate

Back and arms ruined! Hardly any weights lifted and the end superset was done with the 30lb barbell haha. I left my ego locked in the car!

Just finished with a few weighted crunches now its home time


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

The "B" word won't be uttered by me again mate


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok, just a slight observation from an old man's perspective.

You came in a bit under dieted, low bodyfat, and now want to gain some muscle correct?

I would like to add that restricted carbs over time tend to be a bit catabolic or more rightly suggest that cortisol will be elevated, and also thyroid output will be a bit sluggish till you bump up the carbs and at this point, you will still not gain weight.

But, I would suggest lowish GI and start to add them a bit at a time for digestion issues.

The carbs will do a few things, replenish glycogen stores, add some water into the muscle offering a bit more leveraging effect (think strength here), stamina as resistance training will use glycogen over fats, thus allowing for more energy in the gym.

Make sense?

Right now you should be able to gain more muscle than fat, then down the road the higher amount of muscle you have will have a higher requirement for fuel and even at this rate you should not gain much fat as you will burn more calories even during sleep than before with less muscle, not to mention more so in the gym.

I would think that the cardio could be dropped as well and the energy used for that could be put into weights.

I am no coach, I have no certificates, no degrees, and do not train anyone, just some observations from myself to you just for info.

I am in no way getting into you and your coaches business but just am tossing some things out there.

Anything right now with your rebound should be very impressive, with that low of calories something tells me that your thyroid is either low, or cortisol is high, which by the way would probably be so due to contest prep, and dieting, along with all the stress being so high.

DHEA low dose probably would be not a bad idea here, and some magnolia bark extract which would help to curb cortisol providing it is highish.

Again, not getting into Scott's business here, just stating some things that might need to be discussed.

I myself would also go heavy to force an adaptive response, not too heavy but 70% of your 1 rep max which will target both fast, and slow twitch fibers.

Good Luck.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I understand what you're sayin mate but I really don't like the feel of the extra 13kg that have gone on durin the rebound. With the carbs bit, I don't need carbs to grow, I can time them round workouts if they're needed

On the heavy liftin front, this first bit of new trainin is building up my weak parts so even though the weights aren't big, they feel massive due to me using underdeveloped muscles

I'm sure scott can explain better than me lol. Sorry for the quick reply I've been called back into work so kinda rushin about as I want to get home to watch girl with the dragon tattoo


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Sick film that RACK watched this week already, that bird is one scary mofo!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

RACK said:


> I understand what you're sayin mate but I really don't like the feel of the extra 13kg that have gone on durin the rebound. With the carbs bit, I don't need carbs to grow, I can time them round workouts if they're needed
> 
> On the heavy liftin front, this first bit of new trainin is building up my weak parts so even though the weights aren't big, they feel massive due to me using underdeveloped muscles
> 
> I'm sure scott can explain better than me lol. Sorry for the quick reply I've been called back into work so kinda rushin about as I want to get home to watch girl with the dragon tattoo


Well, one other thing that carbs do is spike insulin which happens to be very anabolic.

I know that you dont need carbs to grow, but with carbs you will grow more.

The rebound was water, glycogen, that stuff does not stay around long, the extra water will aid in leveraging allowing you to use more weight and overload the muscle.

I do kind of feel the cautious approach will limit gains though.

Just my 2 cents.

- - - Updated - - -



RACK said:


> I understand what you're sayin mate but I really don't like the feel of the extra 13kg that have gone on durin the rebound. With the carbs bit, I don't need carbs to grow, I can time them round workouts if they're needed
> 
> On the heavy liftin front, this first bit of new trainin is building up my weak parts so even though the weights aren't big, they feel massive due to me using underdeveloped muscles
> 
> I'm sure scott can explain better than me lol. Sorry for the quick reply I've been called back into work so kinda rushin about as I want to get home to watch girl with the dragon tattoo


Well, one other thing that carbs do is spike insulin which happens to be very anabolic.

I know that you dont need carbs to grow, but with carbs you will grow more.

The rebound was water, glycogen, that stuff does not stay around long, the extra water will aid in leveraging allowing you to use more weight and overload the muscle.

I do kind of feel the cautious approach will limit gains though.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the post Hacks, will defo keep them in mind

Scott, just postin up bout our chat now haha

Good chat with Scott earlier. My morning ab routine will be gettin cut down from everyday to just doin it on days I don't lift and weighted ab work will be done after weight sessions

Saturdays cardio I'm goin for a 2 mile run, want to see if I can beat my times I did this time last year when I was about 16-17st, although I was fit for a big 'un lol.

Just prep'd tomorrows food for the day

Meal 1; oats, whey and mixed fruit

Meals 2,3,4,5; 200g cod green peppers, olive oil, bit of hot peri peri sauce

I'm gaggin for new diet to come on monday, well excited for it!!!

Legs tomorrow is just a pump session so; leg ext, squat, leg press, layin leg curls, standing calves. 3 sets of 15 on each, 25 reps for calves


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cardio time 

Weight this mornin is 83kg so nice to see I've peaked and I'm comin back down. Cod is in the oven in foil baking niceluy with some peri peri spices on it. One great thin Scott mentioned last night was that I can have a shake if I get hungry durin the next few days as I'm wantin to keep food intake pretty low, this will be great.

As said monday can't come quick enough but lookin forward to a day of progressive house and dancing tomorrow and even more so to a roast sunday haha

Will report how legs went in a bit


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

RACK said:


> Cardio time
> 
> Weight this mornin is 83kg so nice to see I've peaked and I'm comin back down. Cod is in the oven in foil baking niceluy with some peri peri spices on it. One great thin Scott mentioned last night was that I can have a shake if I get hungry durin the next few days as I'm wantin to keep food intake pretty low, this will be great.
> 
> ...


Same weight as me bud.

I love the fact your straight back into it.

I'm doing the same bar a week's rest from weights


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I had a few days off but it drove me mad lol

Legs have started droppin water now thank god, I looked like somethin from the elephant man with them

You've done 2 shows back to back mate, defo have the week off, get as much junk in you as you want too. You deserve it 

Oh and you fancy leeds 2014? Hahaha this is a joke btw


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

RACK said:


> I had a few days off but it drove me mad lol
> 
> Legs have started droppin water now thank god, I looked like somethin from the elephant man with them
> 
> ...


Right...2014, qualifier near me....come on let's do it buddy...12 months of growing

Yeah week of and some nice food.

Loving your determination...the drive inside me to put size on is ridiculous. I want to be the guy on stage who sitting at the top weight in nailed condition and I know Paul will get me there


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Haha let's not start this again  although if life and things keep goin as they are it could defo be on.

You stickin in the u90s? If I do I'll be goin for top end of my limit for classics so 82kg, I proved I can get deathly lean so just NEED to pack on the size I lacked, 9kg is doable

Its great to see how good you and paul work together plus you're close to each other so a big bonus

I'm lookin forward to followin your off season


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

RACK said:


> Haha let's not start this again  although if life and things keep goin as they are it could defo be on.
> 
> You stickin in the u90s? If I do I'll be goin for top end of my limit for classics so 82kg, I proved I can get deathly lean so just NEED to pack on the size I lacked, 9kg is doable
> 
> ...


Ditto to that mate.

Yeah u90 is my home for a few years mate


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just blagged an early finish from work so can get legs done about 3 and chill for the rest of the night eatin cod and neckin the odd shake. I had a target of gettin under 83kg for this weekend (self set) and I'll be over the moon if I get it tomorrow mornin. Will put me in an awesome mood for the festival and a few drinks


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Tiredness has just hit me like a sledgehammer!!

Been luggin rails about all day due to scrapping material and seems like now I just want a powernap.

Trust me to only fetch one can of sugar-free redbull today! Black coffee it is then a steady leg session before home and an early friday night for The Rack......... Jesus what happeded to me partying and chatting up girls lol

Just looked back at my old notes too, last time I did a 2mile run I was 106kg and did it in a little over 17mins. I better beat it tomorrow seen as I only weigh over 20kg less or I'll feel well unfit!!!


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

RACK said:


> Haha let's not start this again  although if life and things keep goin as they are it could defo be on.
> 
> You stickin in the u90s? If I do I'll be goin for top end of my limit for classics so 82kg, I proved I can get deathly lean so just NEED to pack on the size I lacked, 9kg is doable
> 
> ...


what is with this all deatlhy lean and super lean stuff? its just stage condition, if you dont get in that condition then dont comepete, you a and your prep coach are acting like your the only person to stop on stage shredded ??


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It was just a phrase mate said tongue in cheek. People at work thought I was terminally ill with how sunk my face was hence saying "Deathly" they aren't used to seeing it, I and everyone on here knows what a lean face looks like and how many are on stage.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

RACK said:


> It was just a phrase mate said tongue in cheek. People at work thought I was terminally ill with how sunk my face was hence saying "Deathly" they aren't used to seeing it, I and everyone on here knows what a lean face looks like and how many are on stage.


because you have a skinny face, if you would of had more weight ( muscle mass ) on you, your face would not of looked like that.

- - - Updated - - -

anyway your coach is #1, he knows best.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Meeeow


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

HodgesoN said:


> because you have a skinny face, if you would of had more weight ( muscle mass ) on you, your face would not of looked like that.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> anyway your coach is #1, he knows best.


Whoa, hang on. I've said first off I need/needed more mass in here and just now on Big Jims journal.

If you're wanting to take shots at Scott then do so to him, I'll always listen to what he tells me to do as that's what I pay him for.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

HodgesoN said:


> because you have a skinny face, *if you would of had more weight ( muscle mass ) on you, your face would not of looked like that*.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> anyway your coach is #1, he knows best.


the part in bold is incorrect it would not matter how much muscle mass a person holds to how his face comes in but if you mean something else please correct me? as i am confused to this comment......my face comes in a huge degree yet i stand on stage at 200lbs at 5'5 so plenty of mass....

- - - Updated - - -



dutch_scott said:


> He can take shots my gun is bigger :-£


its not the size of the gun its the ammo you use


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Guys what the hell. Everyone is different and on different journeys. Can't we all just learn and take on board what works for other people and not slag off each others methods?

We all share the same passion.

Yup - that's some Queenie Friday love!


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> the part in bold is incorrect it would not matter how much muscle mass a person holds to how his face comes in but if you mean something else please correct me? as i am confused to this comment......my face comes in a huge degree yet i stand on stage at 200lbs at 5'5 so plenty of mass....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> its not the size of the gun its the ammo you use


been there and done it so i disagree, when i 1st did a show my face was like his, i added more mass and it wasnt as bad, i was shredded all the same.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

my face lost a sh1t load of size and looked 'deathly' when i competed last year

oh look...1st place trophy there too 

sha boing boing....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Guys what the hell. Everyone is different and on different journeys. Can't we all just learn and take on board what works for other people and not slag off each others methods?
> 
> We all share the same passion.
> 
> Yup - that's some Queenie Friday love!


here here


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> the part in bold is incorrect it would not matter how much muscle mass a person holds to how his face comes in but if you mean something else please correct me? as i am confused to this comment......my face comes in a huge degree yet i stand on stage at 200lbs at 5'5 so plenty of mass....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> its not the size of the gun its the ammo you use


yor telling me if he was a stone heavier, his face would be the same size ??

- - - Updated - - -



Incredible Bulk said:


> my face lost a sh1t load of size and looked 'deathly' when i competed last year
> 
> oh look...1st place trophy there too
> 
> sha boing boing....


Not deatlhy at all, nothing like racks.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> He can take shots my gun is bigger :-£


like i said, jut turned 22, give me time.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

A stone heavier and at the same bf% I'd have still have had the same drawn in face. As soon as I get lean my face sinks in.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

HodgesoN said:


> been there and done it so i disagree, when i 1st did a show my face was like his, i added more mass and it wasnt as bad, i was shredded all the same.


How did u place ?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Big sigh................... I thought all this would be left in the locked journal. Although is pretty funny I've only trained twice and it's upto 13 pages, ya can't buy that kinda publicity


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> How did u place ?


won the novice, put me in tall class, came 2nd in that, qualified for the championships but i didnt go due to it been in italy.

- - - Updated - - -



HodgesoN said:


> won the novice, put me in tall class, came 2nd in that, qualified for the championships but i didnt go due to it been in italy.


that was my 1st show though, done quite a few more since then.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

U won the one where ur face was most sucked in.

Just saying


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> U won the one where ur face was most sucked in.
> 
> Just saying


lol at face sucked in, my face is always sucked in, you lot arnt getting my point at all. lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Work done and just spoke to @dutch_scott and new diet plan will be with me later so I can have a look at it then get all the stuff for it sunday (should be fun staggering round asda after a day at MINT festival haha) Nice end to a busy friday


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

HodgesoN said:


> lol at face sucked in, my face is always sucked in, *you lot arnt getting my point at all*. lol


clearly


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Have a blast at mint festival mate time for a blowout! was gna go aswell! Having a few beers?

Ignore the negativity mate this guy seems to just be trying to get a rise out of people today, nothing constructive to say at all.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Guys what the hell. Everyone is different and on different journeys. Can't we all just learn and take on board what works for other people and not slag off each others methods?
> 
> We all share the same passion.
> 
> Yup - that's some Queenie Friday love!


Exactly what I wanted to say, this stuff is just cluttering racks journal. He knows what he needs to work on


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> I like him
> 
> He's making himself look bad on mine


we should make a toast at the show ? crack protein beakers together and call our selfs bff's, TeamAlpha#1


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hell yeah I'm havin a few beers BadAlan, not had a drink since ibiza and that was last week in june


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

HodgesoN said:


> been there and done it so i disagree, when i 1st did a show my face was like his, i added more mass and it wasnt as bad, i was shredded all the same.


you can disagree all you want you have done 2-3 shows i have done more than 30 over 21yrs and it does not matter how much mass you have on your body to how drawn your face is, my face is more drawn these days than it was when i competed at 22 yet i am 2 stone heavier?? like i said show me how muscle mass effects your face?



HodgesoN said:


> yor telling me if he was a stone heavier, his face would be the same size ??


i am telling you the amount of muscle mass you have has no direct effect on how drawn your face is this is down to how much fat you have lost, as i said above my face is more drawn in now 2 stone heavier than it was when i was competing in my early 20's and this is down to the fact i am much leaner on stage nowadays......


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Well quick leg pump session done and dusted, pretty glad too as got a headache just starting, gonna get home and eat and be happy for this early night. Lots of rest ready for tomorrow and a chilled out sunday too before we really start monday


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just had an awesome chat with @dutch_scott as always. My heads started to go a little due to the water rebound and as always he chilled me out. The thing is I look at the pic of me and him with the 3d abs out and I feel like I'm lettin him and the team down by not lookin as sharp as I did. The bloat/water I know is only temp and my head is playin tricks on me but I sometimes just need scott to mentally kick me up the ass. I'm now sat watchin my phone for my new diet to be mailed to me so I can get it all in my head and get mentally set for it. I'm gonna put the 3d abs pic on the fridge to remind me how good I can and do look plus no food tastes as good as abs look 

I'm lookin forward to a good weekend but wantin to new plan to start monday far more. Don't want this beta mindset, it's all about ALPHA


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

We need a bigger RACK! They may fade abit but you know you can do it now mate and get them back whenever you want


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

That's the thing, I want/need/have to have them all the time now mate


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

RACK said:


> That's the thing, I want/need/have to have them all the time now mate


Lol maybe if i get abs i'll adopt this mindset, i may try it one day


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just use the sayin I use to myself mate "how bad do you want to look good?!?" I love to party and eat what I want as much as the next guy but when you walk out of Boots in meadowhall and a topless promo guy says to you and your mate "hurry up and walk out lads you're makin me look fat here" it feels awesome! I'm sure @dutch_scott will confirm how much we chuckled when he said it last week lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

RACK said:


> Just use the sayin I use to myself mate "how bad do you want to look good?!?" I love to party and eat what I want as much as the next guy but when you walk out of Boots in meadowhall and a topless promo guy says to you and your mate "hurry up and walk out lads you're makin me look fat here" it feels awesome! I'm sure @dutch_scott will confirm how much we chuckled when he said it last week lol


Sounds awesome, i guess one day i'm gonna have to pull my finger out lol... as of 10 weeks i'm natty apart from peps and gh that i started on monday, i want to build up a good lean body naturally with a good diet as that's my downfall... and then in jan go for it with a decent cycle, it's always slow progress with me but i do make some progress... sometimes lol!

And i'm sorry that i didn't stay to watch you actually on stage, i'd of been happy to stay all day mate but the 16 year old i was with, well it wasn't her, scene but what is their scene lol? I'd of felt tight to have her sat there for about 6 hours so we slipped off after about 3 shows.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Why not make that one day monday? Have a blow out tomorrow night, spend sunday recovering and drawing up a game plan and then kickin ass so come xmas when most are bulked, you're flashin the abs off 

I used to be the exact same on the slow process front, I'd always find somethin else to do when it got tough or I got bored. Have a count down mate, 10 weeks you'd have abs out, that's only 70 days. Pick that 1 night a week you go wild and then all the other days its game time. You just need to keep one thing or person that inspires you and use them everytime you don't want to do cardio, eat another meal of chicken or fish, do one more rep! Grasp it and use it!

No need to apologise, it was great to finally meet you after all these years. I reckon a Justin Beiber cd and a hello kitty phone cover would have kept her quiet for the day haha


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah that's my plan mate, to get it on this monday... it was actually this monday gone, but i have been suffering with quite a bad cold, god knows why but i used that as an excuse to eat junk... i have a fridge full of good food i pretty much left -.- but this cant go on, i actually feel like sh1t from eating junk food, and i feel bloated... i have the perfect diet plan, i just have to stick to it... i took some pics on monday, i put them in a journal in TM (it's on there as there is less attention if i fail) lol! But if all is going well i'll get one on here in a few weeks too, i really want to do this, and seeing you guys in such good shape was really inspiring!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Stop thinkin the way you are buddy, the thing that sticks out most to me there is "less attention if I fail" fawk that! Get the journal on here, more people, more traffic and more drive for you to keep goin! Use people watchin you to keep you strict. I'm humbled by you sayin I inspired you, so come on don't let me down brah, get the journal up and start kickin ass! Sod the cold, get some lemsip down ya haha


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

RACK said:


> Stop thinkin the way you are buddy, the thing that sticks out most to me there is "less attention if I fail" fawk that! Get the journal on here, more people, more traffic and more drive for you to keep goin! Use people watchin you to keep you strict. I'm humbled by you sayin I inspired you, so come on don't let me down brah, get the journal up and start kickin ass! Sod the cold, get some lemsip down ya haha


I actually still went to the gym 3 times, and may go tomorrow to complete my workouts... but my diet has just been crap, and the journal thing... as you know, my last few have pretty much been failures, and with being a known member i feel bad if loads of people say "in for this" or "can't wait to see results" and then after 5 days i stop posting as i fell off the wagon. The good news is that the alcohol is under control, that was my main issue all year as i was getting pi$$ed in weekdays, and one night on the vodka leaves me delicate for days so my whole week is off track.. but work commitments (being back in the office mon-fri) mean that i simply can't go out mid-week so that's a great start! I'm pretty sure if i really stick my mind to it i can do the 5-2 diet... 5 days perfect, one day cheaty and one day higher carbs but clean. Fcuk it i'll get a journal up on sunday night... i could do with some help from people like yourself who have done it themselves so making a journal will only be a good thing


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Now we're talkin!

You've had a week of junk food so all your cravings will be gone, you got til the weekend to wait til your 2 days off-ish so get stuff set out, get it wrote down sunday and the journal started

I'll be in there to keep kickin your ass from here lol. Its all as hard or as easy as you make it mate! Come monday, flick that switch and get started!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

RACK said:


> Now we're talkin!
> 
> You've had a week of junk food so all your cravings will be gone, you got til the weekend to wait til your 2 days off-ish so get stuff set out, get it wrote down sunday and the journal started
> 
> I'll be in there to keep kickin your ass from here lol. Its all as hard or as easy as you make it mate! Come monday, flick that switch and get started!


Thanks for the support, i'm gonna eat quite clean this weekend to get geared up for it... monday is the 1st too which is a good day to start something, my diet plan is a TKD, have ran before with success but this one had 100g carbs rather than 50, which opens a door for cheating... if it's just one carb meal (pre workout) then it's done then and that's that.. hows this look:

6 Daily Meals:

p-50g f-20g

p-50g f-20g

p-50g f-20g

p-50g c-20g f-20g (pre workout)

p-50g f-20g

p-50g f-20g

I was going to have 50g cars pre and post but right now i think that's too much, and as said i ended up having more than i needed... i think pre only carbs will be good option for now, what do you reckon? Current goals is to cut about 20lbs btw


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just enjoy this weekend and use it to get rid of any craving you have, monday its time to get serious. No need to thank me bud, I wanna see you do well and see it through to the end. Give yourself the present of a 6 pack for xmas and get a hottie to unwrap them 

On the carb front I'd personally have them first thin in the mornin. There's enough food in that diet to see you still train hard and it will mainly be the mental factor you llhave to get over of havin carbs near workout time than the physical. A few days and you'll be well used to it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Raptor said:


> I actually still went to the gym 3 times, and may go tomorrow to complete my workouts... but my diet has just been crap, and the journal thing... as you know, my last few have pretty much been failures, and with being a known member i feel bad if loads of people say "in for this" or "can't wait to see results" and then after 5 days i stop posting as i fell off the wagon. The good news is that the alcohol is under control, that was my main issue all year as i was getting pi$$ed in weekdays, and one night on the vodka leaves me delicate for days so my whole week is off track.. but work commitments (being back in the office mon-fri) mean that i simply can't go out mid-week so that's a great start! I'm pretty sure if i really stick my mind to it i can do the 5-2 diet... 5 days perfect, one day cheaty and one day higher carbs but clean. Fcuk it i'll get a journal up on sunday night... i could do with some help from people like yourself who have done it themselves so making a journal will only be a good thing


I'm in....

.....again lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

RACK said:


> Just enjoy this weekend and use it to get rid of any craving you have, monday its time to get serious. No need to thank me bud, I wanna see you do well and see it through to the end. Give yourself the present of a 6 pack for xmas and get a hottie to unwrap them
> 
> On the carb front I'd personally have them first thin in the mornin. There's enough food in that diet to see you still train hard and it will mainly be the mental factor you llhave to get over of havin carbs near workout time than the physical. A few days and you'll be well used to it


Tbh i've been mostly full keto diets when cutting for the last 2 years, however cheated with bacon and salamis, it worked a bit but not optimally... being used to full keto i'd have no probs with having the carbs morning only, what's your reason for having the carbs in the AM and not pre workout? Would you have them after fasted cardio?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes I have them after my fasted cardio. Main reason is that when eatin first thing in a mornin the body very rarely stores fat as it knows its got to use that first bit of food you put in for the next 18hours or so you're awake. 60g oats, handful of dried mixed fruit and 2 scoops of whey is the breakfast of champs  I love it. Ask @badalan he's seen how fast I can eat that meal too haha


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Good logic! Right carbs included in to my 1st meal it is, and then 5 more meals of 50g protein and 20g fats!

I suppose with me only allowing just one carb meal 1st thing, it really wont allow any room for cheating.. right watch this space


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Not read any of this so far, I'm assuming there's lots of loving going on though!

What's your target look then Rack? I think you looked awesome about 4 weeks back, you gonna try and keep that look or go for more mass?

Sorry if it's already been said, but 15 pages is too much for me to take in!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Raptor, you've got 5 days to wait before carbs. You'll not even feel like cheatin either after a few weeks of good results. Plus we'll all be watchin! 

Smitch, thanks for comin in mate. Goal is hypertrophy, staying lean but mainly focussin on weak points. Addin mass is defo needed as its clear to see from my stage pics. Good call too on the look from 4 weeks ago, I want that kind of size but leaner. I don't want to go or get heavier than about 95kg/15st


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

RACK said:


> Raptor, you've got 5 days to wait before carbs. You'll not even feel like cheatin either after a few weeks of good results. Plus we'll all be watchin!
> 
> Smitch, thanks for comin in mate. Goal is hypertrophy, staying lean but mainly focussin on weak points. Addin mass is defo needed as its clear to see from my stage pics. Good call too on the look from 4 weeks ago, I want that kind of size but leaner. I don't want to go or get heavier than about 95kg/15st


You reckon you're gonna compete again?

I'll have to admit I was shocked at he weight you got down to for the show! I thought you'd have weighed in at more than that. You were ridiculously lean though so I suppose that was the goal!

Credit where it's due though mate, never thought you'd get into that kind of condition, crazy lean....


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

At the min competing again is the last thing on my mind right now. I've no doubt it'll happen again but not a clue when. One thing I'm sure of though is that I'll stay in the classics. I mentioned in my old journal, I don't want to be a bodybuilder (waits for people to say "no danger there pal" haha) I much prefer the NFL player, mma fighter, athletic look. By keepin near my weight limit for classics, 82kg I can have that look and be super fit

Neither I or scott could believe how lean and dry I got. I think next time the carb up will be a lot different as we increased carbs gradually over 3 days yet I lost weight and kept gettin tighter. We think I could have got away with a "shlt load" but at the time just couldn't risk to see how I reacted to it. It did feel great though lookin in the mirror thinkin "jesus I didn't think I could get this lean" haha


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Weight dropped to 82.9kg, not impressed BUT a decent amount of water has come off me and I didn't sleep much last night due to bein asleep in the evening for a few hours, this will have effected the drop.

Just got back from a 2 mile jog. Time was 16min 58sec whick although means I beat my old PB by 10secs it proves I was pretty fit when I was fat lol

Breakfast time now and then chill for a couple of hours before settin off to MINT


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

His goal is look like hulk but not so much the green as he never gets angry or jealous ! lets call Hulk-Alpha


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

RACK said:


> Raptor, you've got 5 days to wait before carbs. You'll not even feel like cheatin either after a few weeks of good results. Plus we'll all be watchin!


1st progress pic will be in 2 weeks.... am i dropping myself in it a bit there? lol :blink:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Pic whoreeeeee! Me and The Dazzler and me Reppin Team Alpha at MINT! #TenHourCardioSession


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Must get team alpha hoody booom


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Rack is so ripped in that pic above, you can't even see him!!! 

Waiting for green hoodies to come in 

- - - Updated - - -

Rack is so ripped in that pic above, you can't even see him!!! 

Waiting for green hoodies to come in


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

In, and loving the hoodies


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just got home from MINT, feelin fine but a bit tired I stopped drinkin about 930 cos I'd had enough. Tunes were awesome and a nice few drinks and bits of food were had. 10 hours of solid dancing and so glad me and Daz caught the train there seen as the pick up bus let us down.

As you can see the Alpha hoody was in demand. Got 1 more pic of a girl wearin it and one of a girl I've not seen for years I know from leeds. Well funnny I walked into a tent and straight into her haha


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Well, I'm up so gonna go for loooooong cardio session. Its not needed but I really want to do one. Will off set the drinks from yesterday. Lookin forward so much to my sunday but even more so tomorrow when new plan is here. Fed up of this rebound look now. Want my abs back and not clouded over


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Alpha....... Its a way of life


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I need some make-up tips from that blonde one  she looks amazing!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

RACK said:


> Well, I'm up so gonna go for loooooong cardio session. Its not needed but I really want to do one. Will off set the drinks from yesterday. Lookin forward so much to my sunday but even more so tomorrow when new plan is here. Fed up of this rebound look now. Want my abs back and not clouded over


John I notice you keep mentioning not liking the rebound look and wanting your abs back, now I doubt you have lost your abs but they have blurred due to water, with all this being mentioned in a kind of obsessive way how do you think you will be putting the muscle (not just weight) on that you do need, as going from the pictures of you last weekend there is a hill to climb to make this transformation and this cannot happen without calories and you are not genetically gifted enough to maintain ripped abs while achieving this, I am aware you now say that you have a fast metabolism and functioning thyroid but still gaining the muscle/shape that is needed whilst maintaining the abs you have/had is not possible (no matter how many big words Scott uses  ).......please don't take any of what I have said as a negative or nasty (this does not mean John as he knows me) but any one else as what I have said is true and is a question....


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I've thought the exact same things mate. I'll admit I've got very ocd with the abs thing and yep its defo not gonna be easy to stay lean while gain, I'm just gonna leave it to scott tbh. I'm sure he'll be able to explain the how's and why's. This is goin to be a very gradual road of gainin, I don't intend to step on stage for a very long time so I'm in no rush

- - - Updated - - -

I'll ask her when I see her again queenie lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Thank u! Haha


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cardio done and just chilling with my thoughts now after breakfast (oats, mixed dried fruit and whey, only a full english beats it lol).

From last sunday to today has been a big learnin experience for me and I've come a long way mentally over it.

I've had very mixed feelings and emotions over the show. Yes I'm happy how lean I got but its clear I need more size, both Scott and I have said this.

Now my head isn't in prep mode I can see/take comments made as constructive too.

I've enjoyed the week off a prep diet but also found that my head is playin big tricks on me with how I look. I've become obsessed abs and had to ignore a lot of thoughts not to eat as its clear my body needed to recover from the couple of weeks depleting. Scott's been great keepin my head this week and stopped me from goin crazy as mirror and scales OCD was comin back. Somethin I didn't have in prep, strange eh!?!

I'm lookin forward to tomorrow as I love havin a plan and it wrote down in black and white to follow to the T. I've felt a few triggers this week to comfort eat like I used to but as said Scott has kept me cool and he is the driving force behind inspiring me and keepin me on track and keepin my motivation high. Plus he's my best mate.

Come tomorrow I'll be chilled and back in RACK mode but without the prep head, ocd and just ready to build on what I have. I know its goin to be a long ride as I do have a lot of size to gain but this excites me and its making me want to beat my prep transformation. I love having a goal and a target to work to. This week the goal seemed to be just get through it. I enjoyed yesterday at MINT as I ate and drank what I wanted. Can't say I'll be drinkin again anytime soon as I'd rather save the cash but I did enjoy just lettin go and felt good to be like the old me without a care in the world and a big smile on my face. Others seemed to notice me beaming too.

Sooooo today I'll be chilling out, havin a roast with my family, maybe even some more food tonight, be talkin through new plan with Scott and then havin an early night so I can get up ready to kick the back end out of starting bring up my weak parts and gradual hypertrophy. My motivation is through the roof and I'm gaggin for tomorrow to come to get started!!!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> No t3 or clen will b used
> 
> Cursed - will be racks Pre workout
> 
> ...


So Scott u believe you can keep him under 10% all year and increase LBM ?

I know at the mo you are working on a recomp with us but is that alot easier due to higher body fat like my self for instance ?

Do you not think is better to focus on one goal at a time ?

Thanks Coach Alpha


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Its been 12months since I did the hybrid/nfl trainin and have missed it. Really lookin forward to tomorrow and the next few months to see how we progress


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Bodyfat percentage is ambiguous but I'll keep anyone lean and gain that is not hard at all!


Thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> Agree Paul!
> 
> Very constructive question !
> 
> ...


good constructive answer Scott and what i was looking for, all the best for the both of you.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

New meal plan landed bout 30mins ago, que me belting down to asda and knocking people out of the way to get all the stuff in and ready for tomorrow.

Keto all week, carbs at the weekend and a couple of small treat meals on sunday. Lookin forward to seein how I respond to this and gaggin to get it started seen as I've just destroyed a sunday roast! Was goin to have a take away tonight but will settle for a starbucks and more oats, fruit and whey.

Will get weighed in the mornin (should be fun after an all day session yesterday and a huge roast today lol) and every monday after. The scales won't be comin out unless its a monday from now on


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Good night last night mate? How was MINT fest?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Was awesome mate. Proper went wild there 

Hope you had a good bday


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Ego is locked in the car boot come gym time brother, it HAS to be for this phase. As said last weeks weak trainin was a big eye opener

We'll build a better me 

And so it begins 

Just weighed in at 86.3kg so proof I had a good weekend! Still a tad bloated but lost a lot of water from legs which is defo a good thing.

Cardio now and can't wait to get home and start new meal plan

Chest-tris-calves later; weighted dips, narrow grip bench, decline flies, flat flies, hammer grip skulls, seated calf rasie. Little ab work after too.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

RACK said:


> Ego is locked in the car boot come gym time brother, it HAS to be for this phase. As said last weeks weak trainin was a big eye opener
> 
> We'll build a better me
> 
> ...


is that a gain rack or a loss,ive eaten heavy for three days and weighed 92 last night,im thinking

how much i might of weighed before all the food,surely under 90 would you think?.

Look forward to seeing you grow now mate.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Mal, I went from 73kg sunday, upto 86kg wednesday, down to 82.9kg saturday but enjoyed my last weekend so back to 86.3kg this morning.

I reckon you'd defo be under 90kg before the food, you can easily add 2 with prob just water from the food your body isn't used to

@dutch_scott, mate i feel better even now and I'm only 1 meal down on the new plan. Funny how just starting something makes my head better and gives me more focus and motivation. Really looking forward to gettin some lbm on and gettin fitter, that 2mile run will be done every saturday mornign and I want to beat it every week.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks and feels like the weekend has caught up with me, sat here nearly dropping off to sleep and got some heavy lifting to do in little bit at work.

Once body is back used to keto I'll be fine but my apetite has defo come back from last weeks piggery!! Sat here staying (and drooling) my meal 3 already.

Could do with an IV drip filled with black coffee haha. Goin to defo feel lack of stims come training time but pwo drink and a sugar free energy drink will sort me out

- - - Updated - - -

Looks and feels like the weekend has caught up with me, sat here nearly dropping off to sleep and got some heavy lifting to do in little bit at work.

Once body is back used to keto I'll be fine but my apetite has defo come back from last weeks piggery!! Sat here staying (and drooling) my meal 3 already.

Could do with an IV drip filled with black coffee haha. Goin to defo feel lack of stims come training time but pwo drink and a sugar free energy drink will sort me out


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fcuk keto for gaining muscle. Madman.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

The fats will help build mate, plus get plenty of carbs at the weekend and 2 treats on a sunday  I'm loving the diet already and only a couple of meals in haha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

how many days are you training per week and how many are just cv? not sure if you have said 

looking forward to my diet plan


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

RACK said:


> The fats will help build mate, plus get plenty of carbs at the weekend and 2 treats on a sunday  I'm loving the diet already and only a couple of meals in haha


Falling asleep at working and drooling for meal 3 doesn't sound like fun to me lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hahahaha, that's just cos I'm mentally hungry due to eat what and when I wanted all last week. I'll be sound in a couple of days


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

http://www.physioroom.com/blog/jack-mcintosh-on-diet/ from the man himself.

- - - Updated - - -

http://www.physioroom.com/blog/jack-mcintosh-on-diet/ from the man himself.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yep, I'll have plenty of carbs in me til the end of the week by which time I'll be just about puttin carbs in at the weekend. Really interested seeing how I'll react to it.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rack what page are your comp pics on please, I can't find em! Thanks


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Dave 0511 said:


> Rack what page are your comp pics on please, I can't find em! Thanks


Have a look in my comp journal mate, few pages back from the end


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> No keto is zero carb till ur depleted this isn't as sat Sunday carbs b there till wed Thursday
> 
> And muscle requires excess protein not carbs so perfect! Plenty of Olympians train on zero carbs offseason
> 
> My mate from maxi jack macintosh Britain and worlds strongest does Cj was there when we spoke bout it and sorry but he's quite big an strong


Wasn't doubting the effectiveness of keto mate, just saying, 'fcuk that' lol not a fun or enjoyable diet to be gaining muscle on IMO.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Chicken, evoo and salt gta! Homemade burgers and salads, salmon and fish still plenty of food choices only boring if you make it so!!

- - - Updated - - -

Chicken, evoo and salt gta! Homemade burgers and salads, salmon and fish still plenty of food choices only boring if you make it so!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

C.Hill, I don't mind it mate tbh. I get to eat a lot of food I like in the week. The weekends I get to look forward to carbs and sunday I get 2 treat meals. It works out pretty good for me, plus after a week of eating carbs for most meals I've not really enjoyed the feeling of being massively full as complex carbs sit heavy in my stomach.

Bad Alan, yep, you know the full homecook keto range will be used lol

- - - Updated - - -

C.Hill, I don't mind it mate tbh. I get to eat a lot of food I like in the week. The weekends I get to look forward to carbs and sunday I get 2 treat meals. It works out pretty good for me, plus after a week of eating carbs for most meals I've not really enjoyed the feeling of being massively full as complex carbs sit heavy in my stomach.

Bad Alan, yep, you know the full homecook keto range will be used lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Ego was left well and truly in the car and I loved the session. Some reps up and some exercises and weights up on others. Still tiny weight and defo not smashin PB's yet but this phase is a means to an end

Day one just about down, 1 meal left and I'll be done. Feelin so much better than last week mentally too

Quick gym pic, last week on stage 73kg (11st 6lb) this mornin 86.3kg (13st 8lb) a lot is defo still water though I reckon


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

RACK said:


> Yep, I'll have plenty of carbs in me til the end of the week by which time I'll be just about puttin carbs in at the weekend. Really interested seeing how I'll react to it.


Spot on. I think were on the same diet lol.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

RACK said:


> Ego was left well and truly in the car and I loved the session. Some reps up and some exercises and weights up on others. Still tiny weight and defo not smashin PB's yet but this phase is a means to an end
> 
> Day one just about down, 1 meal left and I'll be done. Feelin so much better than last week mentally too
> 
> Quick gym pic, last week on stage 73kg (11st 6lb) this mornin 86.3kg (13st 8lb) a lot is defo still water though I reckon


Cant imagin your holding that much water as you still look very lean

- - - Updated - - -



RACK said:


> Ego was left well and truly in the car and I loved the session. Some reps up and some exercises and weights up on others. Still tiny weight and defo not smashin PB's yet but this phase is a means to an end
> 
> Day one just about down, 1 meal left and I'll be done. Feelin so much better than last week mentally too
> 
> Quick gym pic, last week on stage 73kg (11st 6lb) this mornin 86.3kg (13st 8lb) a lot is defo still water though I reckon


Cant imagin your holding that much water as you still look very lean


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Arms and delts aren't too bad and now my caves look ok. Its still holdin a bit on stomach and upper legs though. Reckon it'll be fine for the weekend


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just had a top chat with @dutch_scott as always. He's happy with weight and pics. Obviously these will both change once body, sodium and water levels return to normal but its great to have him put my mind at ease and get me fired up for day 2 of the new routine.

- - - Updated - - -

Just had a top chat with @dutch_scott as always. He's happy with weight and pics. Obviously these will both change once body, sodium and water levels return to normal but its great to have him put my mind at ease and get me fired up for day 2 of the new routine.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Attitude sounds great still RACK pleased your enjoying this new phase and sounds like all is going good :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Bad Alan, I'll not lie mate I put a brave face on last week. My head was all over but obviously my body needed the rest and food. I feel so much better today its unreal. Lovin the trainin as no pressure of a prep and I know I'm buildin up the things that let me down.

Scott, all will be followed to the T as always bro! Next 6 months is gonna be exciting 

- - - Updated - - -

Bad Alan, I'll not lie mate I put a brave face on last week. My head was all over but obviously my body needed the rest and food. I feel so much better today its unreal. Lovin the trainin as no pressure of a prep and I know I'm buildin up the things that let me down.

Scott, all will be followed to the T as always bro! Next 6 months is gonna be exciting


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Woke up feelin even better today, doin cardio as always as I type. Over slept by 30mins but I prep'd most of my food last night so its all good in ma hood!

Back&Bis later; Floor deads, Close grip underhand chins weighted full stretch at bottom, wide grip pulls downs to chest, Tbar rows wide grip, Behind back shrug, Barbell curls Arms STRAIGHT at bottom superset with reverse curls


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Tune that set me up for the day as I came back from cardio......... Sooooo true as well


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i want one of those motorbikes


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Skipped from page 1 to the this page

Any pics of the filthy food binges post show? I'm a weirdo yes! love to see pics of mountains of filthy food


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@dutch_scott head is in a great place now bro, we know the body will follow

Britbull, all the food post show was clean mate, my fave was just oats, whey and mixed fruit. Had lots of carbs but hardly any junk. Had a great weekend and a 12 hour drinking and dancing session at MINT festival then chilled with a massive roast sunday, those ar the highlights I'm afraid lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

are you aiming for a bodyweight to stay at.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Not really mate, not wanting to go any higher than about 95kg/15st though


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Another stim-free day has caught up with me yet again. Only thing left in me is a little T3 and that will stop this week, noticed a difference energy wise but nothing a strong coffee/sugar free energy drink with pre-wo supps won't cure 

Tonights workout music will be a change from this morning's SHM at MKB powered cardio and I'll be goin for a set from Sw4nky Tunes, some russian DJ's who are gettin really big!

http://www.hulkshare.com/q9jcpjm74aye

About 24mins in is the tune I'll be puttin on to get me into top gear for it


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

RACK said:


> Another stim-free day has caught up with me yet again. Only thing left in me is a little T3 and that will stop this week, noticed a difference energy wise but nothing a strong coffee/sugar free energy drink with pre-wo supps won't cure
> 
> Tonights workout music will be a change from this morning's SHM at MKB powered cardio and I'll be goin for a set from Sw4nky Tunes, some russian DJ's who are gettin really big!
> 
> ...


Dear god...I was like a zombie this morning with no t3 or clen !!!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hahaha, thank the lord for coffee


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

RACK said:


> Another stim-free day has caught up with me yet again. Only thing left in me is a little T3 and that will stop this week, noticed a difference energy wise but nothing a strong coffee/sugar free energy drink with pre-wo supps won't cure
> 
> Tonights workout music will be a change from this morning's SHM at MKB powered cardio and I'll be goin for a set from Sw4nky Tunes, some russian DJ's who are gettin really big!
> 
> ...


Coffee and sugar free energy drinks have stims in them LOL


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

RACK said:


> Another stim-free day has caught up with me yet again. Only thing left in me is a little T3 and that will stop this week, noticed a difference energy wise but nothing a strong coffee/sugar free energy drink with pre-wo supps won't cure
> 
> Tonights workout music will be a change from this morning's SHM at MKB powered cardio and I'll be goin for a set from Sw4nky Tunes, some russian DJ's who are gettin really big!
> 
> ...


Coffee and sugar free energy drinks have stims in them LOL 

Glad see new phase all started, how you finding change of training?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I know mate, but I don't really count them as stims in the t3, eph, clen range 

I'm loving the training tbh, no pressure of prep, no "I gotta lift this weight to thrash a PB!" ect...... I know my weak parts are exactly that, WEAK. But they'll get better and better so the baby weights are fine for now. Ego lifting has left the building for the time being and once I got over the initial shock of it last week I was cool as ice.


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

RACK said:


> I know mate, but I don't really count them as stims in the t3, eph, clen range
> 
> I'm loving the training tbh, no pressure of prep, no "I gotta lift this weight to thrash a PB!" ect...... I know my weak parts are exactly that, WEAK. But they'll get better and better so the baby weights are fine for now. Ego lifting has left the building for the time being and once I got over the initial shock of it last week I was cool as ice.


Was only playing on stims mate 

Thats sounds a good place to be in, will be interesting see how you respond to it...


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's strange as was on the sunbed earlier (number 12 too with the BEST mirror in there, ask @dutch_scott haha), veins still all over arms, chest, delts and even on tri's which shocked me, although socks diggin in ankles and holding a tad still on torso but it proves the diet is gettin rid of the water and the scales were messing with my haed making me feel fatter than I actually look.

I'm really looking forward to the next few months of this and life in general is pretty sweet with top mates and a few things in the pipe line, once I get paid and over the expence of prep I'll be laughing  I'm in a great place right now (Well in my head, Rotherham is still a dump haha)


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Quite like this song atm...gets me through cv sessions :thumbup1:






- - - Updated - - -

Quite like this song atm...gets me through cv sessions :thumbup1:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

RACK said:


> once I get paid and over the expence of prep I'll be laughing  I'm in a great place right now


Is prep really that costly mate?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

RACK said:


> Another stim-free day has caught up with me yet again. Only thing left in me is a little T3 and that will stop this week, noticed a difference energy wise but nothing a strong coffee/sugar free energy drink with pre-wo supps won't cure
> 
> Tonights workout music will be a change from this morning's SHM at MKB powered cardio and I'll be goin for a set from Sw4nky Tunes, some russian DJ's who are gettin really big!
> 
> ...


Any idea's how to download that? I need some new tunage...

The big green "download" button doesn't work btw 

- - - Updated - - -



RACK said:


> Another stim-free day has caught up with me yet again. Only thing left in me is a little T3 and that will stop this week, noticed a difference energy wise but nothing a strong coffee/sugar free energy drink with pre-wo supps won't cure
> 
> Tonights workout music will be a change from this morning's SHM at MKB powered cardio and I'll be goin for a set from Sw4nky Tunes, some russian DJ's who are gettin really big!
> 
> ...


Any idea's how to download that? I need some new tunage...

The big green "download" button doesn't work btw


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice one BB101

Sharpy, its as expensive as you make it tbh mate, I just went all out. Its the little things that add up, tan and trunks were £70

Ben, errrm it worked for me. Might have to try downloadin from another site

Right gym time

- - - Updated - - -

Nice one BB101

Sharpy, its as expensive as you make it tbh mate, I just went all out. Its the little things that add up, tan and trunks were £70

Ben, errrm it worked for me. Might have to try downloadin from another site

Right gym time


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Another weak point session done, more tiny weights lifted but god damn I feel every rep! Weights up 2.5kg on all exercises except full stretch chins and the bicep superset at the end. I'm strugglin with the chins so will use just bodyweight for these next time and once all reps can be done I'll add weight. Bi superset was still done with the 30lb barbell but pump was great

Pwo-meal just done and still got 2 meals left before bed. I'm one happy RACK!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

RACK said:


> Another weak point session done, more tiny weights lifted but god damn I feel every rep! Weights up 2.5kg on all exercises except full stretch chins and the bicep superset at the end. I'm strugglin with the chins so will use just bodyweight for these next time and once all reps can be done I'll add weight. Bi superset was still done with the 30lb barbell but pump was great
> 
> Pwo-meal just done and still got 2 meals left before bed. I'm one happy RACK!


How you finding the keto i seem to be hungry on it all the time,

Not that i'm not always hungry any way lol <(Fatty)

- - - Updated - - -



RACK said:


> Another weak point session done, more tiny weights lifted but god damn I feel every rep! Weights up 2.5kg on all exercises except full stretch chins and the bicep superset at the end. I'm strugglin with the chins so will use just bodyweight for these next time and once all reps can be done I'll add weight. Bi superset was still done with the 30lb barbell but pump was great
> 
> Pwo-meal just done and still got 2 meals left before bed. I'm one happy RACK!


How you finding the keto i seem to be hungry on it all the time,

Not that i'm not always hungry any way lol <(Fatty)


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm cool with it mate, already planned my 2 treat meals for sunday so lookin forward to them but I enjoy keto diets as I get quite a bit. The hunger is mainly mental, not physical. Give it a couple more weeks and you'll be fine. My apetite is unreal due to eatin whatever I want last week but I'll have settled down by the weekend. Plus I want my body, water and bloat to return to normal more than I want to cheat on my diet


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cardio bein done right now. Still feels strange only doin it once a day and will be even more so havin a day off from liftin but will do an abs circuit at home later. Subtle changes in the mirror say that water is comin off and diet is keepin me fuller #Winning

- - - Updated - - -

Cardio bein done right now. Still feels strange only doin it once a day and will be even more so havin a day off from liftin but will do an abs circuit at home later. Subtle changes in the mirror say that water is comin off and diet is keepin me fuller #Winning


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

RACK said:


> Cardio bein done right now. Still feels strange only doin it once a day and will be even more so havin a day off from liftin but will do an abs circuit at home later. Subtle changes in the mirror say that water is comin off and diet is keepin me fuller #Winning
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Cardio bein done right now. Still feels strange only doin it once a day and will be even more so havin a day off from liftin but will do an abs circuit at home later. Subtle changes in the mirror say that water is comin off and diet is keepin me fuller #Winning


Nice and early that's what I like! Texting Lewis later to see if he's happy with me to do some fasted cardio this morning then come in for a light weights session, really hard being out of the gym for what seems like forever.

How do you find being on a keto diet compared to most people's standard medium/high carb bulking diet? Do you see any benefits of practicing a keto diet instead of it? This is assuming your goal at the moment is increased muscle mass?

Thanks buddy!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You sound like me last week mate, forget cardio and have a couple of light sessions to keep you tickin over til next week. You just finished prep, enjoy the rest cos come next week its hard work again. Relax your body and chill your head, I was very up and down last week but scott calmed me down and you can tell by my posts I'm feelin miles better 

I love gettin up early, I get cardio done, prep my food and I can chill before work then. Plus been gettin up bout 530ish for months so I'm used to it lol

I'm loving keto as the cals are high, I always feel full plus its not real keto as I have and will have loads or carbs in me from the weekends which means growth shouldn't be a problem either. Its goin to be very interesting to see what the next few months bring


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

RACK said:


> Nice one BB101
> 
> Sharpy, its as expensive as you make it tbh mate, I just went all out. Its the little things that add up, tan and trunks were £70
> 
> ...


Managed to download it, didn't want to get off the X-Trainer listening to that, banging rack 

Any more of those beauties send them my way!!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah I'll say hi to Lewis for you Dutch!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice one Ben, errrrrm here's an older SHM set from Miami a couple or so ago, things is most of the tunes are still being played (I think this is it, can't really get on these sites at work so guessing a little)

http://www57.zippyshare.com/v/12400829/file.html


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Seen as it's a quiet day in my journal due to not lifting I thought I'd make a little note about how I'm finding things not being in prep.

The back to basic and totally resetting my weights, the way I lift, my form/ROM, building weak points I'm loving! I'm really feeling every rep and can see exactly now why they're my weak points, they're about as strong as my nan's tea!!!

Ego has HAD to be left in the car as the weights are very low but I'm finding and feeling them more affective, this coupled with lack of aas and stims means I feel the sessions during and after a lot more too.

The lack of cardio seems strange though, for months and months I did a session at 530am and another after my evening weights and sometimes pre-bed, I'm even tempted to sneak a few PWO or night time cardio sessions in but have been told by Scott not to so I have to follow orders. Now I find myself kinda lost when I get home. I've found myself either nipping down to asda or even just a quick dash to meadowhall to get a Starbucks (Grande Skinny Latte with sugar-free Vanilla syrup, the official coffee of Team Alpha haha), I'm tempted by a Venti strawberry and cream frap but that would count as a cheat meal on its own!!!

One thing I've found tough to deal with is my appetite, in prep I flicked a mental switch, totally turned hunger off and nothing or no-one could tempt me to stray with any food what so ever, even when cals dropped super low. Last week was after the show I just relaxed, ate clean but when I wanted so had quite a bit.

Back on diet now I'm mentally hungry but I know I'm not and can't be physically hungry as I'm eating 4 maybe 5 times as much as the last couple of prep weeks. it's just the fact I know I'm not having to get on stage so if I really wanted to I could just eat BUT this wouldn't do me any favours at all, I don't have a signal in my brain to tell me I'm full and as @dutch_scott has said I seem to inhale food I eat that quick haha.

This week will no doubt help me adjust to the feeling and by next week I'll be well in the flow of things. Saturday I get clean carbs and sunday I can replace 2 of saturdays meals for treats (this 1st weekend I'm thinkin Sunday roast then 2 big burgers with sweet potato wedges in case you're wondering). I have to find things to keep me motivated right now and the 2 I think of most are; 1, I did one hell of a prep and trained, cardio'd and everything else on a lot less food. 2, If I do cheat I feel like I let Scott down and the rest of the team. Scott is kicking serious ass on next to no food and showing just what the body is capable of. Everyone else is making awesome progress too, I won't be left behind!!!

Once my body is over the lack of stims the hunger will be fine and I'll be back to just eating every few hours or when I remember and not sat clock watching!!!!

Mirror wise I can see the water coming off and it's right about now that my body will be getting back to normal hydration and sodium levels. Yes I had a massive panic on last week and all this weekend about "Oh where's my abs gone!!!" and it went a little OTT. I know once my body is back to homeostasis that I'll be lean and growing, no way could I or even should I be very low bodyfat when in a phase of hypertrophy. I'm an educated man but was acting like a worried child. Again Scott calmed me on this. Said it a few times but this guy isn't only my coach, we're best friends and he inspires me a lot in a good few aspects of life, we're always there for each other and the laughs and serious chats we've had are unreal.

I've got to go into a meeting now and not really sure where all this come from but hopefully it'll give you a little more insight into RACK and pass 5mins of time on for ya.

No doubt I'll be in here later but if not them I'll report at daft o clock whilst doing cardio in the mornin as per usual.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

nice little write up mate. good to get your feeling out and reflect! Sounds like you have learned a lot and i think being able to put your trust in someone like scott is amazing (for me seeing what i should eat was an eye opener).

Theres only one cheat meal and thats a sunday roast yummy 

- - - Updated - - -

nice little write up mate. good to get your feeling out and reflect! Sounds like you have learned a lot and i think being able to put your trust in someone like scott is amazing (for me seeing what i should eat was an eye opener).

Theres only one cheat meal and thats a sunday roast yummy


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

TBH a roast isn't reeeeallllly that bad when you put it at the side of an indian or a chinese. I just love a good roast with the family round plus like keeping things clean.

Defo makes things a lot more enjoyable having someone like Scott around. He's taught me a lot in the last 15 or so months.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Off to meadowhall later (told ya I always find a reason to go haha), ye olde faithful cardio trainers gave up the ghost last night so I'll be gettin some new one's to pound the streets in.

Also............ I'll be grabbing a Starbucks


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Good read RACK keep your head in the game mate !


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers alan

Scott, yep all about bein fit and healthy mate. Gotta keep the "oh I'm fat" crap outta the head and concentrate on building V2.0 

- - - Updated - - -

Cheers alan

Scott, yep all about bein fit and healthy mate. Gotta keep the "oh I'm fat" crap outta the head and concentrate on building V2.0


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> Off to meadowhall later (told ya I always find a reason to go haha), ye olde faithful cardio trainers gave up the ghost last night so I'll be gettin some new one's to pound the streets in.
> 
> Also............ I'll be grabbing a Starbucks


Get a caramel frap light. They're bloody lovely!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll have to check the carbs in it first mate


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Absolute terrible nights sleep last night. Was up just about on the hour every hour. Got in from work and meadowhall about 815ish, chatted with Scott and was in bed for 9 as wanted to chill plus if I'm in bed I'm not near the kitchen and food lol

My reflection is bein kinda each day and its clear I've filled back out nicely, not bad to say no carbs this week and baby weights so really lookin forward to the weekend carb up. Gonna get weighed saturday mornin and again monday mornin so have a ref point for both pre and post carb weight

Legs tonight and I'm lookin forward to and dreadin it; Lying hamstring curls, ATG squats, Deep Hack squats, One leg lying curls, Wide leg press knees on chest

All exercises will be DEEP, due to my back bein a little tight constantly I rarely go below parallel on squats, hacks, leg press..... This will all be changin today so weights will be miniature as its all about form over function for now.

Can't wait to get back for breakfast either cos seem well hungry this mornin, it does help its an amazin breakfast too


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Well so far today has been pretty much full of win, despite bein leg day lol

Picked up a few bargains. New Nike Dart trainers for cardio and gym £30 and bumped into a mate of my brother who was selling a few bits and bobs, got a 2.2kg tub of Bodytronics Express Whey and 4 jars of Whole Earth Pb for £30. Decent bit of whey to keep in reserve for the times I run out.

Another bonus is my appetite is starting to calm down as well, pretty good seen as it's carbs this weekend and I'd want to smash everything in sight lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

RACK said:


> Another stim-free day has caught up with me yet again. Only thing left in me is a little T3 and that will stop this week, noticed a difference energy wise but nothing a strong coffee/sugar free energy drink with pre-wo supps won't cure
> 
> Tonights workout music will be a change from this morning's SHM at MKB powered cardio and I'll be goin for a set from Sw4nky Tunes, some russian DJ's who are gettin really big!
> 
> ...


on the download!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Get ready for the tune about 23mins in mate  EPIC!!!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

RACK said:


> Well so far today has been pretty much full of win, despite bein leg day lol
> 
> Picked up a few bargains. New Nike Dart trainers for cardio and gym £30 and bumped into a mate of my brother who was selling a few bits and bobs, got a 2.2kg tub of Bodytronics Express Whey and 4 jars of Whole Earth Pb for £30. Decent bit of whey to keep in reserve for the times I run out.
> 
> Another bonus is my appetite is starting to calm down as well, pretty good seen as it's carbs this weekend and I'd want to smash everything in sight lol


Enjoy the carbs this weekend, and leg day  leg day is my favourite!

I'm looking forward to lunch sunday afternoon with the girlfriend, paid for her to come back from uni for a few days as I have a lot to make up for after 4 months of dieting!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm goin to really enjoy the leg sesh mate, I know the weights will be tiny but loving pressing the reset button at the min as it's a big means to an even bigger end. Just keeping focussed on the end goal.

Now that's a price worth payin, having your gf there to sit down, chill out and eat with. Enjoy it, you both deserve it


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

RACK said:


> I'm goin to really enjoy the leg sesh mate, I know the weights will be tiny but loving pressing the reset button at the min as it's a big means to an even bigger end. Just keeping focussed on the end goal.
> 
> Now that's a price worth payin, having your gf there to sit down, chill out and eat with. Enjoy it, you both deserve it


That's it mate just stay focused, I'll be exactly the same....form before weight always. Usually the guys lifting the most weight aren't ever the biggest guys in the gym, I think bodybuilding and just lifting weights are two completely different beasts.

Thank you I will definitely enjoy it will be nice to spend proper time together.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Well I aint even gonna lie about it.... Legs feel well and truly abused!!!! Baby weights were lifted and I mean baby weights, like 50kg on squats, yep I'm big enough (or maybe that should be small enough??? lol) to admit it BUT my god my legs are in bits! I mean they're spent! Might not even be able to go for the planned 2 mile run on saturday morning. Threw 3 sets on the weighted crunch in to end and now home eatin my pwo-meal. Thank god (or prob @dutch_scott) I've got 2 meals to look forward to after this


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I know what you mean with the low weights. Scott's got me doing 3 x 20 super slow leg extensions. The weight is only 40kg at the mo but I don't half feel the burn lol.

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

RACK said:


> Well I aint even gonna lie about it.... Legs feel well and truly abused!!!! Baby weights were lifted and I mean baby weights, like 50kg on squats, yep I'm big enough (or maybe that should be small enough??? lol) to admit it BUT my god my legs are in bits! I mean they're spent! Might not even be able to go for the planned 2 mile run on saturday morning. Threw 3 sets on the weighted crunch in to end and now home eatin my pwo-meal. Thank god (or prob @dutch_scott) I've got 2 meals to look forward to after this


I am rebuilding my squats and deads mate, as niggles in my L2 area messed me up, so adjusted form and tech and working way up slowly.

Sod the light weights now cos as you get used to new form you will get stronger in that lift at that depth etc and progress from there...

as you say you feel wrecked so doing it like that must have worked


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

PlymDan said:


> That's it mate just stay focused, I'll be exactly the same....form before weight always. Usually the guys lifting the most weight aren't ever the biggest guys in the gym, I think bodybuilding and just lifting weights are two completely different beasts.


This is interesting, as in my short time in the gym I've always been told heavy weights low reps, progression every week etc

Do u have any links I can read about this, always looking to learn


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Paul.B yep I'm in bits mate haha. Have you got a journal up? If so then I must have missed it, big sorry about that. You up for the Team Alpha meetin on the 14th at Crayford Gym where Sharpy trains?

Danny, my ego is left locked in the car boot for this phase bud. I'm really enjoyin it too and feelin everythin. Needs must for now

Faultline, there's so many ways and methods to use, you just have to find what works best for you


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> This is interesting, as in my short time in the gym I've always been told heavy weights low reps, progression every week etc
> 
> Do u have any links I can read about this, always looking to learn


As RACK said buddy, find what works best for you. Everyone has a different genetic make up so someone who responds and grows well on 6-8 reps may not grow as well on using a 10-12 or 12-15 rep range whereas someone else might. I personally periodise training so do cycles of 6-8, 10-12 etc and utilise dropsets, forced and negative reps etc. take a look in the training article section there is some good info in there!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

@RACK as is mine too from Saturday, form above everything. Weight will be starting low but will be concentrating on strict form and maximum contraction. Have you any plans to compete in the future?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

PlymDan said:


> @RACK as is mine too from Saturday, form above everything. Weight will be starting low but will be concentrating on strict form and maximum contraction. Have you any plans to compete in the future?


The best bit of advice I'll give you for that mate is leave your ego at the gym door as the weights won't be near your pb's. Once you get over that its a great feelin and you'll love the sessions 

As for competing, I've done 3 preps in 3 years, made stage twice but didn't get there last year. I loved bein under the lights, posing, doin my routine and hearing all my family and friends cheering for me but I'm havin some time off. Plus I'm not wantin another "thanks for coming" medal lol. Might do one in 201s but for now the tan and trunks have been but away


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

^ till he has a great offseason and gets f00king massive then he will be right back up there :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hahaha got other things to keep me busy right now mate, but I love your thinkin. My biggest fear was that I'd never be able to get lean enough, you've trained with me and seen that I can get lean and train hard so those worries are now gone. I've just gotta focus on bringin up laggin parts


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

I understand completely where you are coming from, I haven't decided what ill be doing but at the moment I'm just concentrating on putting on some quality size and improving on my weaknesses. I've corrected my form on most chest exercises so hopefully will see some noticeable improvements in development and my arms definitely need work.

Loved the feeling of being on stage but I'm the same as you, don't want to be entering a show unless I'm confident I can place well.

- - - Updated - - -

I understand completely where you are coming from, I haven't decided what ill be doing but at the moment I'm just concentrating on putting on some quality size and improving on my weaknesses. I've corrected my form on most chest exercises so hopefully will see some noticeable improvements in development and my arms definitely need work.

Loved the feeling of being on stage but I'm the same as you, don't want to be entering a show unless I'm confident I can place well.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I didn't lack confidence one bit buddy, just lacked mass haha

Well a full of win day has turned into even more win, just got an offer from someone to take me and buy me a starbucks. I'm lovin this leg day!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

RACK said:


> I didn't lack confidence one bit buddy, just lacked mass haha
> 
> Well a full of win day has turned into even more win, just got an offer from someone to take me and buy me a starbucks. I'm lovin this leg day!


Giggity


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hahahaha mate I'm in my baggy bottoms, topman vest and white cap. If I get lucky I'll have no more win left in me


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Token team alpha bird needed on the 14th??  I can train as hard as u guys!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Its supposed to be a rest and cheat day for me but I'm guessin alpha leader will kick my ass if I gay out and do cardio lol


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Token team alpha bird needed on the 14th??  I can train as hard as u guys!!


Only if you bring a hamper of food

Hats of for doing that, very nice gesture to a man in need (IB)!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Only if you bring a hamper of food
> 
> Hats of for doing that, very nice gesture to a man in need (IB)!!


You'll make me blush  he deserves it.

I can bring coffee and cake for post workout snacks?? Lol


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Rack, did you gradually cut the stims back? [T3, T4, Clen etc]

I was on all 3 last week and then had to stop them abruptly and havent been on them since, this week feel so tired its insane.

Im off work recuperating, so wake up at 10/11am...go back to sleep after lunch at 4pm-ish and then wake up at 7pm and back to sleep at 11pm and sleep all night until the next morning. The thing is i suffer from a sleeping disorder! :laugh:

So im not sure if its stopping the stims suddenly thats making me so tired?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I stopped straight away...all be it with a week lower dose

Felt like a zombie for a couple days but actually feel much better now


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Token team alpha bird needed on the 14th??  I can train as hard as u guys!!


Sorry Queenie we've already got Sharpy for that!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Sorry Queenie we've already got Sharpy for that!


 

You're mean!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

RACK said:


> Paul.B yep I'm in bits mate haha. Have you got a journal up? If so then I must have missed it, big sorry about that. You up for the Team Alpha meetin on the 14th at Crayford Gym where Sharpy trains?


Haven't got a journal up mate. Ive been thinking about it, but haven't got round to it. Wheres Crayford gym? If its not too far from me I will come.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> You're mean!


I suppose 2 girls would be ok, Sharpy needs a girl there to talk about what you girls talk about!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Liams just worried he won't be the best looking there lol,

@RACK and @liam0810 are you getting VIP or standard tickets for sportex?!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Liams just worried he won't be the best looking there lol,
> 
> @RACK and @liam0810 are you getting VIP or standard tickets for sportex?!


That is very true! I like to surround myself with ugly people that why I kept siting next to you at the Leeds show ha!

I've just got the standard weekend ticket with ukbff entrance for 40 notes


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Bb101, I did the same as cj mate, gone cold turkey. Feelin fine now after a few days

BA, I'm not sure if I'm just there the saturday yet but will sort it nearer the time. I'll prob end up payin on the day


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

LMAO people always say this :huh:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll know for sure by this weekend mate


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

I meant about being the ugly cnut mate ha


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Me and my dyslexia lol

- - - Updated - - -

Me and my dyslexia lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Seems my insomnia has come back for a while, either that or the starbucks at 8pm is still in me.

Just listenin to the rain outside and crossin my fingers that it goes away in the next 4 and half hours or I'm gonna be one damp dude doin cardio!

Lookin forward to tomorrows delts, tri and calf session, I'll list it when I wake up. If this rain stays then my usual 530am posts will be messed up, not good for my forum ocd haha

- - - Updated - - -

Seems my insomnia has come back for a while, either that or the starbucks at 8pm is still in me.

Just listenin to the rain outside and crossin my fingers that it goes away in the next 4 and half hours or I'm gonna be one damp dude doin cardio!

Lookin forward to tomorrows delts, tri and calf session, I'll list it when I wake up. If this rain stays then my usual 530am posts will be messed up, not good for my forum ocd haha


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

How come your doing cardio & that at 5.30am?! After a prep I thought it'd be down time mate, chill & relax to put some good muscle on?

I hate doing cv in the morning at 9am let alone 5.30am! :lol: probably why I haven't seen my abs in years


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cos after months and months of gettin up at this time mate my body doesn't really know how to lay in. Even on a weekend I'm rarely still in bed at 7am. I get up about now, do cardio, prep my food for the day, chill for a bit then go to work as I start at 8. Plus if I stay in bed for hours it feels like a waste of a day lol

Sooooo I've beat my alarm up and as predicted its raining. That means I'm leavin murphy here and hittin the streets alone as it takes him ages to dry and he doesn't really like the rain. Not feeelin tired yet but no doubt it'll hit me later on when I'm out. Will be my first time in rotherham for a couple of months. Although I am drivin so not too bad as can leave when I want.

Last day of keto today and I can almost taste my oats I get tomorrow mornin haha. I'm gaggin to see how the carb up will affect me as I've kept round the 86kg mark all week (yes I weighed in yesterday but only just to check and now heads fine I'm friends with the scales again). As said yesterday I'll get weighed saturday mornin and again monday to see what the carbs do to me weight wi

Legs have some nice doms in them and a sign that the different trainin pushed them. I always get doms at the start of a new routine then they vanish. Tonight is Shoulders, Triceps & Calves; Incline rear delt raises, Cable rear delts, Seated laterals, Top head press, One arm overhead dumbell extentions (arm to pinned to head and deep), Seated calves

Defo not happy with the rain as I usually pop in everyones journals here and read them but due to rain afffectin play I'll have to do it when I get into work. Fooookin weather!!!!!!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I know what you mean about the 5am thing. I'm the same, just about to take my dog out for an hour, looks like its pi55ed down all night. Deep joy!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It sure did mate but its stopped now so I can read up what's been posted on here now while doin it so cardio seems to pass quicker. Downside is my left hand gets freezin holdin my phone haha


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Glad I'm not the only that goes outside to do cardio. Those going to warm gyms are lucky sods.

I think it's good that you're still doing it tbh. Most don't during off-season do they? (Still learning) - it will make your next prep that little bit easier I reckon.

Who is Murphy?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I love cardio Queenie, can't imagine not doin tbh

Think I've just worked out why I didn't sleep. Last night, yesterday I had 3 cans coke zero, 2 diet redbull, 4 coffes at work, 2 teas and a grande Starbucks. Caffine will defo be cut back and limited from today

As for Murphy, he my pooch


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Haha yeah that'll do it! Recently had to cut my caffeine intake down. I was finding that on low carb days I'd drink about 5-6 cups of coffee as a substitute for having no energy!! Not good.

We live and learn


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

RACK said:


> It sure did mate but its stopped now so I can read up what's been posted on here now while doin it so cardio seems to pass quicker. Downside is my left hand gets freezin holdin my phone haha


Ha ha, I was doing the same, except there aren't many street lights, so my night vision was all messed up and I kept walking off the path. If I do my cardio on the bike instead, I've managed to bodge my iPad onto it, that soon helps to pass the hour.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

One good thing about the caffine OD yesterday is that I'm moving about likt that squirrel from Over The Hedge lol

Been at work 30mins already so will slope off early and get gym done and home for about 5ish for PWO meal, eat again at 630 then 830 and off out to pick my mates up at 9.

Just had a cuppa tea, will have a coffee mid-morning and a diet redbull pre-wo. That'll be my limit for today.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

RACK said:


> Cos after months and months of gettin up at this time mate *my body doesn't really know how to lay in*. Even on a weekend I'm rarely still in bed at 7am. I get up about now, do cardio, prep my food for the day, chill for a bit then go to work as I start at 8. Plus if I stay in bed for hours it feels like a waste of a day lol


You right about that mate, im the same even on Sunday which is my only day off from work/training I'm up at 8am or close to that as that's the time i go to the gym the other 6 days....so lying in feels like a chore!, having to tell you body go back to sleep :cursing: :laugh:

My last post wasn't written well, so didn't mean to come out as negative. :turned:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I didn't take it as a neg mate, it was about 1am so mine wasn't written great either haha

PS, no disclaimers need to be put anymore, I'm not in mardy ass prep mode


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

No better cardio partner than mans best friend! Stops you getting dodgy looks marching through the streets in the dark at 5am as well lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just looked at my ankles and clear I'm still holding lots of water as socks are digging in. Spoke to Scott and I'm now gonna drop a few sauces I've been using as no doubt they'll have mucho salt in them and up my water from 4L to 5L for a week or so to get it off. Can feel some bloat but it'll prob be mainly in my head a lot more than my actual stomach. Can't wait for tomorrow to come for carbs, I'll be like a kid at xmas!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Bad Alan said:


> No better cardio partner than mans best friend! Stops you getting dodgy looks marching through the streets in the dark at 5am as well lol


Too true, I see the usual people always walking about 5am in the week but the ones doing the "walk of shame" about 630am are best on the weekends haha


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

rack saw your pics on page 7 - looking good now slightly filled out

what u weigh now mate?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

cheers mate, I'm hovering between 86-87kg this week but can see me hittin 89kg possbly monday after I carb up


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Onto music for a little post;

Alesso's essential mix, awesome for long cardio sessions

http://www.hulkshare.com/6fi8rxxpa06t

And the tune I'll be puttin on before top head pressing later to get me going#


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Managed to get out of work earlier than expected today..... WIN!

I've said it 3 times this week and I'll say it again, if I'd took my ego into the gym for this delt, tri, calf session I'd be cryin into my shaker! Luckily my head with trainin is bang on in the right place. Tiny weights were used, although my top of head pressin is still decent despite workin rear and side delts first. But its bound to be as my front delts have always been dominant.

Well, that's week one down of weak point training.* Ok I've got cardio and carbs at the weekend but I'll mainly be resting and might not be on here much but will update cardio and how I feel from carbs.

*

I've loved every rep of the new programme, at first my ego went mad with only lifting light weights but once I realised why I was sat smiling (and panting) after each set knowing that all the things that need work to make my body look more complete are being done.

*

Diet wise I enjoy every meal but have had a severe appetite, I know it'll settle down next week but it has been very hard to control, it will get easier though.* All I want to do is eat eat and errrrrrm eat.* Once this weekend is done and some carb cravings have been satisfied I'll be more than ready for next week and will time my meals better (630am, 9am, 12pm, 230pm, PWO, 7pm 9pm is what I'll go for).

*

Full PCT will start in 2 weeks time and this will make sure I'm clear of anythin left in my system so hoping recovery goes smooth and without the emotional clomid breakdowns I usually have.

*

1 week done, 51 at least to go.* It's goin to be good time and I'm sure Scott has more evil things to throw at me when things really get going.

*

I'll be on here little bits over the weekend but for now I've got a PWO-meal to have, 2 meals after that and then am out with 2 of my best mates for a night in Rotherham, should be a good laugh even though I'm the transporter as usual.*

As said before, I'll be gettin weighed in the mornin and then first thing monday and sendin a pic to Scott for him to look over

Catch you later folks, I have people to see and carbs to eat


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

enjoy yur weekend carb up and your night out i'm out to an engagement part my self but not to fussed as i never drink any way


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Posting this in all Team Alpha Journals

Meeting will be at http://www.crayfordweightsandfitness.co.uk/ on the 14th of oct at 1230pm

Weekend nearly didn't make it mate, had a proper headfook moment earlier and went into panic mode, yep even I still have the odd moment. Got home and just smashed 3 meals on the trot, I had to leave the house and go for a walk round meadowhall just so I didn't clear the burgers and big sweet potato that I have for a treat meal on sunday. Once again and as always the man known as @dutch_scott calmed me down and reminded me of the game plan and sorted me out. Carb up will now be enjoyed apart from me bricking it every meal! Cheers Boss


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

RACK said:


> Posting this in all Team Alpha Journals
> 
> Meeting will be at http://www.crayfordweightsandfitness.co.uk/ on the 14th of oct at 1230pm


Hmm I think u must have accidentally forgotten to post this in my journal?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

RACK said:


> Posting this in all Team Alpha Journals
> 
> Meeting will be at http://www.crayfordweightsandfitness.co.uk/ on the 14th of oct at 1230pm
> 
> Weekend nearly didn't make it mate, had a proper headfook moment earlier and went into panic mode, yep even I still have the odd moment. Got home and just smashed 3 meals on the trot, I had to leave the house and go for a walk round meadowhall just so I didn't clear the burgers and big sweet potato that I have for a treat meal on sunday. Once again and as always the man known as @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member.php?u=21172" target="_blank">dutch_scott</a> calmed me down and reminded me of the game plan and sorted me out. Carb up will now be enjoyed apart from me bricking it every meal! Cheers Boss









Those 3 meals probably did you some good mate, don't sweat it. Just remember them during your next gym session and use that thought to smash some PB's. :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Queenie feel free to pop along

@dutch_scott really did need the pep talk mate, I'm alpha enough to ask for help lol thanks bro

@defdaz hahahaha awesome

2mile run done, time last week was 16min 58sec. Time just now 15min 58sec so took a minute off it.

Weight was 87kg on wakin, bring on the carbs 

Also can anyone goin to Team Alpha meet please PM me, I'll pop it up in all journals just to be sure too. Have a couple of details to give


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just found something out and thought I'd share this little top tip. I put on here I got some black cherry flavoured Boditronics whey the other day for a bargain. On its own it tastes pretty good BUT mix 1 scoop of that with any decent chocolate whey and hey presto, black forrest flavour whey  certainly perked up my mornin lol. Simple things and all that


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

why no just get black forest cake


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

reza85 said:


> why no just get black forest cake


Says he who can't even do a cheat meal PROPERLY:devil2: :lol:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

RACK said:


> 2mile run done, time last week was 16min 58sec. Time just now 15min 58sec so took a minute off it.


Rack, quickie bud, you measuring HR during these runs? 2 miles in 16mins is good for your size bud.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Haha cake is the enemy!!

1tonne, not measured hour mate but it would be well high I'm guessin as I'm blowin outta my ass for most of it. I'm not sure I'll be able to get it much lower but guess we'll see next week


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Well first day of carb up has gone great, feelin good too. Get 2 treat meals tomorrow, 1 is 1/4lb"er burgers and sweet spud wedges, the 2nd is yet to be decided as I might be out for it but I still want to keep it clean.

- - - Updated - - -

Well first day of carb up has gone great, feelin good too. Get 2 treat meals tomorrow, 1 is 1/4lb"er burgers and sweet spud wedges, the 2nd is yet to be decided as I might be out for it but I still want to keep it clean.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Another kinda restless night, broken sleep but decent enough few hours. I was dead set on a lay in, my alarm was off and I was aimin for a 7am wake up. Clear my body want/needs/has to keep bein alpha so I'm up and poundin the streets.

Cheat meals later will taste soooooooo good


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

And here's the funniest/strangest bit....... Just got weighed and scales said 86kg so I've dropped 1kg from friday after a day of carbs


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

RACK said:


> Another kinda restless night, broken sleep but decent enough few hours. I was dead set on a lay in, my alarm was off and I was aimin for a 7am wake up. Clear my body want/needs/has to keep bein alpha so I'm up and poundin the streets.
> 
> Cheat meals later will taste soooooooo good


I managed 8 am. Bliss, as its been 5am every morning. Have a good day.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

The Team Alpha hoody strikes again!  god dayam I love Starbucks!


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

Rack, can I ask when running almost near keto in the week do you still get a 'pump' in the gym? I was under the illusion that u need carbs present for that?

I'm going to start running a CKD diet this week and one of my concerns is that I won't get that feeling when training?

Really enjoying the log


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for poppin in mate. Re the pumps, its only at the back end oof the week they start to fade really. The weekend I get to have plenty of carbs and they take a while to totally go out of me so its only really thursdays and fridays sessions I don't really get massive pumps, but the feeling is still there if you got me, just not as intense as if I carbs all week


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, I think by the sounds of what I have researched CKD is similar to what u are doing as I get carbs on a weekend starting on Fridays evening session with some fruit pre workout!

Will fit I'm around family life as my weekends off with the fam they don't have to suffer lol they gotta come first!

Read a great Article on Pscarbs new site about HIT cardio too so may switch things up with that as well as mma/boxing or do u think that will be taxing on my CNS?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

No probs, with the hiit I love it. The pumps from it are great. Mma and boxin may interfere with trainin though if you get injured. Mma wrekced my joints to but I do/did love it and prefer the mma fighter look to a bb'er

Cheat meal 1 down and holy sh1t I enjoyed it. 2xbig steak burgers and a giant sweet spud, mixed leaf salad too.

Off up sheffield later for somethin to eat out at a place called mud crab. I had a look and it turns out they specialise in guess what....... Burgers hahaha. I'll check the menu and see what I fancy cos still want to keep it clean-ish. Just lookin now and veins have come to the surface on inner thighs and calves, good sign water is comin off as it should be.


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

I just find mma a more enjoyable form of cardio especially the wrestling!

Cheat meals sound nice, enjoy, gf currently cooking up the roast dinner so that's me sorted lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh for sure, anyone who says "all they do is lay on the floor" has no idea just how tough grapplin is

Enjoy the roast, I've booked one in with my mom for a couple of weeeks time lol


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

Most intense cardio ever, makes u appreciate how fit they are to fight for 15-25 mins

Can't beat mothers roasts but I won't tell the gf that lol


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

matt p said:


> Read a great Article on Pscarbs new site about HIT cardio too so may switch things up with that as well as mma/boxing or do u think that will be taxing on my CNS?


What site's that?


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

Ukmeathead said:


> What site's that?


Got his new website up and running, he posted a link on fb, google it, should come up


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Been checkin out the place tonight and their burgers look insane. I'm tempted to try the one they do with peanut butter and an egg on it haha

The pic below is their "6 napkin burgers" usually I'd try it but I've had a big burger already today so might give it a go another time


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

RACK said:


> And here's the funniest/strangest bit....... Just got weighed and scales said 86kg so I've dropped 1kg from friday after a day of carbs


I'll be getting my journal up today mate, a week late but over the past 2 and a bit weeks had a chesty cough, and want to be doing cardio // proper training from the start... it will amply be called Raptor - Sink or swim


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Where does that burger come from, I must eat one :sneaky2:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

RACK said:


> Been checkin out the place tonight and their burgers look insane. I'm tempted to try the one they do with peanut butter and an egg on it haha
> 
> The pic below is their "6 napkin burgers" usually I'd try it but I've had a big burger already today so might give it a go another time


Man that dnt even look nice lol

Im starving and would turn my nose up at that... Lol

Massive! Yea but looks very much like a mouth full of grease lol i bet 3-4 bites would be enough to make ya guts feel shyt lol.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I must be boring I'd rather eat sweet pot chicken and broccoli lol

Now home made apple pie by my nan *dribbles*


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> I must be boring I'd rather eat sweet pot chicken and broccoli lol
> 
> Now home made apple pie by my nan *dribbles*


awww man you fcukin dirty cnut .. now i want your nans apple pie too lol !!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Sarah makes the worlds best apple blackberry crumble with home made custard... Awesome! Been a staple in my prep... On cheat days lol. Awesome!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

The place is called Mud Crab in sheffield. The menu is great and the burgers really simple and you can top them with loads of things. I do agree with Jim though as that's not the best pic of their biggest burger. I saw it in the flesh tonight and it looked awesome.

My 2nd cheat wasn't as mental as I thought it was gonna be, had nachos to share and then a spicy chicken sub with small portion of fries and a biscuit boost to finish it off but I nipped into a shop for that on the way back to the car. Was so so really, I prefered my steak burger and giant sweet spud earlier in the day tbh. Next time I go to the place I'll go for something a bit better.

Sat here feeling well full after today though so expecting a bit riase in the scales tomorrow but head in a good place and I'll be up for cardio at 530ish as per usual. Looking forward to the second week of weak point training as I know I'll be addin some weights or reps to last weeks numbers.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

RACK said:


> The place is called Mud Crab in sheffield. The menu is great and the burgers really simple and you can top them with loads of things. I do agree with Jim though as that's not the best pic of their biggest burger. I saw it in the flesh tonight and it looked awesome.
> 
> My 2nd cheat wasn't as mental as I thought it was gonna be, had nachos to share and then a spicy chicken sub with small portion of fries and a biscuit boost to finish it off but I nipped into a shop for that on the way back to the car. Was so so really, I prefered my steak burger and giant sweet spud earlier in the day tbh. Next time I go to the place I'll go for something a bit better.
> 
> Sat here feeling well full after today though so expecting a bit riase in the scales tomorrow but head in a good place and I'll be up for cardio at 530ish as per usual. Looking forward to the second week of weak point training as I know I'll be addin some weights or reps to last weeks numbers.


Lol I always say Ill keep up the cv post comp then debit for a few days and sack it off for big breky in front of tv with feet up like a lazy king lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm the other way mate, I keep askin scott if I can do more lol. It feels strange goin for a lot to just the mornin session plus I just enjoy walkin the streets as it chills me out


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

RACK said:


> I'm the other way mate, I keep askin scott if I can do more lol. It feels strange goin for a lot to just the mornin session plus I just enjoy walkin the streets as it chills me out


Yea saying that Rolo will have had his 2nd jabs and need daily walks once show is done... So up and outrage door... In off season when i have done am cv i find it keeps the appetite right up too so bonus there... Burn off a couple hundred cals but hungry enough for 1,200 lol so win win...


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yep rolo will be same as murphy, you just can't tire them out. I'm sure he's got a perminant ephadrine supply!

My appetite has been wild the last week so needs to be kept in check, sjould be fine in another week or so.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Up and time for my little abs workout followed by cardio. Last night didn't end well, got in bed and either somethin I ate or the amount of food got me bein sick a few times, 2 things about that plssed me off, 1 I wasted money eatin out, 2, it will have messed my weigh in up

Weight just now was 88.5kg so up 2.5kg from yesterday but I still look decent so I'm well happy as know that I'll have fuel in me for the next few days and the water/weight that's gone on will level off by thursday. Also will be send a progress pic to @dutch_scott so he can look over condition in a little while, although he's probably doin cardio now too lol

Back onto keto now and should drop the excess in a couple of days. Can't wait for chest, tris and calf session later


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

RACK said:


> Up and time for my little abs workout followed by cardio. Last night didn't end well, got in bed and either somethin I ate or the amount of food got me bein sick a few times, 2 things about that plssed me off, 1 I wasted money eatin out, 2, it will have messed my weigh in up
> 
> Weight just now was 88.5kg so up 2.5kg from yesterday but I still look decent so I'm well happy as know that I'll have fuel in me for the next few days and the water/weight that's gone on will level off by thursday. Also will be send a progress pic to @dutch_scott so he can look over condition in a little while, although he's probably doin cardio now too lol
> 
> Back onto keto now and should drop the excess in a couple of days. Can't wait for chest, tris and calf session later


Gotta love a bit of keto, what's it like out? Just on the exercise bike before taking pooch out.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I love keto but have really enjoyed this weekend of carbs, a lot more than I thought I'd like it

Its not too bad here in Rotherham mate, dark and a bit chilly but dry so its all good


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Session later is; Weighted dips, Delt width bench press, Decline flies, Flat flies, Hammer grip skulls, Seated calves


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

RACK said:


> I love keto but have really enjoyed this weekend of carbs, a lot more than I thought I'd like it
> 
> Its not too bad here in Rotherham mate, dark and a bit chilly but dry so its all good


Yeah it's dry down ere too, I thought we were meant to get loads a rain in the night.

Yeah I'm the same with keto. Although the carbs this weekend saw me crapping like a goodun! #toomuchinfothisearly


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hahaha I've been the exact same

Thing I'm most happy about is I didn't wake up thinkin like the pic below


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Ha ha! Megasaurus!

Keeping bog roll companies in business!

#notfromw4nking

No ****


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Little update (yep only a couple of hours after the last one lol)

Last week I was really struggling with my appetite, all I wanted to do was eat, eat and EAT!!! I think the carb up weekend has done me the world of good in more ways than one, I'm fuller, still have out-line of abs even at 15.5kg over stage weight but my appetite this morning is pretty stable. I have breakfast about 630am, last week by 730am I was ready for my next meal. Right now I'm sat feeling good and can easily wait til my planned time to eat (Times I'm going for are; 630am, 930am, 12pm, 230pm, Pre-wo drink, train, PWO, 630pm, 830pm).

Also after the mahoooosive headfook friday I'm well chilled, not sure why I gained about 3gallon on water on my stomach last week but this morning even after all the carbs I look decent and can't wait to smash this week in and get down to meet Team Alpha on sunday. #LoveBeingPositive


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just been reading some things on my little Pre-WO stack and it says they're best taken on an empty stomach so going to move planned 230pm meal forward to 2pm, will work better for my thurs and friday sessions too as I finish work earlier on those days so I'll get into the routine of times today.

Looking forward to trying something new called "The Curse" heard and seen good things about it so Pre-wo stuff will be downed about 4ish and I'll be training about 445pm. I'll post up what it's like after.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Weekend carbs and my pre-wo cocktail proved for some savage pumps 

Curse is good stuff, tastes like sherbert lemons and defo gives a buzz and the skin tingle too. 2 scoops was had.

Well pleased with session, the baby steps progress approach is workin nicely. Another few months at this and I'll be lookin much better. 1 more rep on last set of weighted dips, all reps out on bench, all reps out on dec flies, all reps done on flat flies, all reps out on hammer skulls, upped weight on seated calves

I'll progress by uppin weights on all exercises I've completes set reps for and stick with other weights til I can do all reps asked for.

Pwo meal time now!!!!!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting something for pre-wout RACK never really used anything other than the odd double espresso. What you recommend?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Cursed is pretty good depending on how long you have been useing stim for if longer then a month ill say come off and then go on cursed in a few weeks


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

reza85 said:


> Cursed is pretty good depending on how long you have been useing stim for if longer then a month ill say come off and then go on cursed in a few weeks


Cheers I will have a look at that now, I probably wouldn't use it for every workout just when needing a bit of a boost. Need some for Sunday!!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers I will have a look at that now, I probably wouldn't use it for every workout just when needing a bit of a boost. Need some for Sunday!!


LOL me and you mate

Hope john will take it easy on us as i know he will be carbing up on sat lol


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

You don't want that YOU WANT A BEASTING!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Haha, I'm usin baby weights on my own workouts at the min but sunday I gotta bring it 

I liked the curse today, not too harsh but a good kick up the ass

Just chatted with @dutch_scott and he's happy with the pics I've sent today and said next week things are changin up. I'm loving how things are goin


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

RACK said:


> Yep rolo will be same as murphy, you just can't tire them out. I'm sure he's got a perminant ephadrine supply!
> 
> My appetite has been wild the last week so needs to be kept in check, sjould be fine in another week or so.


Lol had his 1st set of jabs and was all groggy for a couple of days... Only time he hasn't been running all over the gaff playing and jumping about lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> I'm thinking of getting something for pre-wout RACK never really used anything other than the odd double espresso. What you recommend?


Muscle Junkie Psycho is awesome!

Can get it at www.bodybuildingdepot.co.uk

Its honestly the best pre workout sup iv ever used!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Glad your heads in a good place mate, off-season is always a tricky motherhubbard... especially when you've been offseason as long as I had been. So glad I'm dieting now.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Big Jim, yep give him a few days and he'll be back to running around like a nut case mate lol

Defdaz, It was a proper head wobble the other day but I'm feeling more positive than ever now, loving the diet and the training and even liking the way I look. I'm a lot bigger and fuller and now I'm used to it I'm fine 

@dutch_scott , well we've defo found out just how weak my weak parts are but they're gaining now and they won't be stopping. Few months time and I'll look a different person. It'll be like Alpha Claus has fetched me a new body haha

- - - Updated - - -

Big Jim, yep give him a few days and he'll be back to running around like a nut case mate lol

Defdaz, It was a proper head wobble the other day but I'm feeling more positive than ever now, loving the diet and the training and even liking the way I look. I'm a lot bigger and fuller and now I'm used to it I'm fine 

@dutch_scott , well we've defo found out just how weak my weak parts are but they're gaining now and they won't be stopping. Few months time and I'll look a different person. It'll be like Alpha Claus has fetched me a new body haha


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just to give the Team Alpha guys a little heads up, I'll be sending another PM out wednesday morning asking to confirm sunday just so the sessions can get planned out and we can get straight on with things. You know you'll all love it just due to goin for food after


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Yooooou know Im 100% in bro, already swapped people around at work for it ha


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's a good job, you're my lift hahaha You'll not recognise me sunday, you've only seen me mega small


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Insomnia's still here lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Doesn't look like I'm gettin back to sleep so up, journal posting and cardio.

Got weighed to see what would be happenin to my body with the weekends carbs and was expectin a loss from 88.5 kg. The scales said 88.5kg lol

This doesn't really bother me as my size and shape are good and I don't need an xray to see my abs (line pinched from @Pscarb but still makes me chuckle lol). Was just surprised though as thought I'd be in for a drop with goin back to keto and uppin water back to just over 5L

Session today is back and bis and I'll throw some form of ab trainin in after; Dead lifts, Close grip underhand chins weighted full stretch at bottom, Ultra wide grip pulls downs to chest big stretch, Tbar rows wide grip again full stretch, Behind back shrug barbell, Barbell curls Arms STRAIGHT at bottom superset with reverse curls

Appetite was far more controllable yesterday and meal timings bang on (once I'd moved the 230pm meal to 2pm) so I'll stick to those times today. Also feel better for lowerin caffeine intake.

Aas are well and truly gone and pct starts in 13days. Usually I'd be brickin myself but I was on a long time and I'm lookin forward to gettin my body back to a healthy normal base line so to speak.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning mate


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yayyy my cardio buddy is here 

Just about to step outta the door after I finish typing this, hope it's decent where you are so you can get the dog out


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Ha ha, well its not raining. Just doing some on the bike first. He comes out with me whatever the weather, I quite enjoy taking him out in the rain for some odd reason!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

My dog hates it. He just walks with the blatent face on lol


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Mines mad for the water. Really good at retrieving.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Awww, he likes a pint of the black stuff too mate lol

Here's my Murphy, of course reppin the Team Alpha hoody #Mascot


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Chilly out there for you this morning Rackster! I've just let our pack of dogs in and the little one is not happy haha shivvering his tits off :laugh:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

The funny thing is I only notice it on my hands as one has Murphy's lead and the other is usually typing on my phone, but due to it gettin chilly I journal whore on my laptop before goin out then have a quick check of the posts at my half way (1 mile) mark.

We'll have to bring out a Team Alpha canine edition hoody for all the pooch's


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

RACK said:


> The funny thing is I only notice it on my hands as one has Murphy's lead and the other is usually typing on my phone, but due to it gettin chilly I journal whore on my laptop before goin out then have a quick check of the posts at my half way (1 mile) mark.
> 
> We'll have to bring out a Team Alpha canine edition hoody for all the pooch's


And some fingerless 'am cardio gloves'!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'd look like a fruit and veg seller wearing those haha


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

So far my appetite is more controllable today than yesterday so clear sign my head is startin to listen to my stomach. First week after the show could have been a slippery slope but managed to claw my way back up lol

Got a few comments in the gym last night saying I look better now I've filled back out and I still look in good shape, really made a difference to my mindset and got me feeling even more positive.

Pics were sent to @dutch_scott straight after said comments haha


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hang on a minute, what do you mean get your body back being healthy now you're not on AAS? Being on steroids is healthy!!!


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Loving the Alpha hounds :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Liam, I mean natty healthy mate. Have to have normal test range and all that lot for bit........ *sobs

DG, cheers mate


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> Liam, I mean natty healthy mate. Have to have normal test range and all that lot for bit........ *sobs
> 
> DG, cheers mate


You're right mate, 2 weeks out of the year you should be natty


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll go for my bloods done in PCT so it all looks ok then get chompin on oxy's as I leave the Dr's lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Going back to the dog bit of the thread










Thats Rolo (or Rolo Mc Polo as I keep calling him lol)


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You'll love doing cardio with him mate, plus this time next year when you're in prep he can drag your ass along the streets, Murphy helpped get me lean hahaha


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good session, wicked pumps again and curse defo givin me a nice buzz due to it really uppin my focus. Might try 3 scoops for legs thursday.

Deads up 2.5kg, chins I'm still doin at bodyweight with full stretch at bottom but did total reps with 1 less set, wide pull down up 5kg, t-bar up 2.5kg, shrugs up 2.5kg, curl and rev curl SS up 10lbs but dropped last few reps on final set

Nice little bits of progress made so I'm a happy chappy. Shoot home for PWO meal then 2 meals to go after that


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Just got some Curse myself mate. Took 2 scoops last night and felt it a little so upped it to 3 for tonight.

Glad you are making progress mate, every little bit helps.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

we'll be on 1 tub each workout soon knowin us hahaha

Progress is coming nice mate, keeping it progressive and enjoying it. Yep broke my ego at first but it was/is defo needed. Can't wait for more months of this under my belt.

Speakin to Scott and next week we're uppin volume and bringin in hiit cardio too, I'm well excited for it.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just another mention of the Team Alpha meet up sunday, I know a few have confirmed but for those who haven't can you please pm me so we have an idea of numbers. I'll pm people when I get up for cardio in the mornin to yet again confirm the time and place. Crayfords gym between 12pm to 1230pm and bad alan and my self will be there from 12 to meet and great 

As said I'll pm all the tem tomorrow just to make sure you know where you're goin and the time yet again and I'd love a mail back just to confirm yet again so I can double check it all  cheers guys


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

For sure, pct will be as painless as it was last year and lookin forward to next weeks changes but even more so growin and keepon fit and lean

Pm's will be goin out in approx 5 and half hours #WakeWeighWorkWalk


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning Racky!

Didn't wanna get up this morning......strong espresso needed.

- - - Updated - - -

Morning Racky!

Didn't wanna get up this morning......strong espresso needed.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Alright mate, I'm just sippin a diet redbull whilst sorting a few things on here lol

Due to me havin a few restless nights I took some Musclepharm Bulletproof that scott gave me a while a back to see if it would help me drop off. Fair play to the product, I was out for about 1030ish although not for long, woke at 12, 3, 430 and my alarm just got me up now. Can feel a bit of a sore throat comin on so maybe got a little cold coming too.

Goin by the mirror I'm leaner than I was yesterday and monday so more water comin off for sure, no doubt a little drop ib weight but I won't be weighing til saturday morning.

Rest day today but after I close the laptop I'll be doing my little 300rep ab workout then my usual 45mins cardio. I'll be gaggin to do some more later but am under strict orders not to.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Cool, I found taking zinc helped with sleep. I was similar, kept waking up last night......must be the sheer excitement of getting up at 5 for cardio!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I enjoy the cardio that's the sick thing haha. I'll be stocking up on ZMA's after this bulletproof runs out. It's a great product but zma is about half the price


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes, I need to sort some zma too. Only trouble I found with it last time, I really struggled to get up, it seemed to work too well!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

These are good ones mate (plus you get discount  )

http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/p-592-musclepharm-zma-max-60-caps.aspx


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Due to not training today and missing my PWO meal I've gone for ribeye steak instead of chicken for my meals today and OMG they're awesome cuts!!! I'll defo be savering every bite.

On the sleeping front I've been thinkin that it could be due to me goin back onto a keto diet as a lot of people have sleeping issues at first.

On a side note, to all I've PM'd about sunday I'll reply and confirm tonight when all the replies are in


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> Your not on keto mate, be change to sicily lifestyle on your subconscious
> 
> Carbs for two days regular won't ever leave your system so keto is doubtful matey


For some stuuuuuuupid reason I realised this as I was sat in a quick meeting just then and was about to post what you said.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> Due to not training today and missing my PWO meal I've gone for ribeye steak instead of chicken for my meals today and OMG they're awesome cuts!!! I'll defo be savering every bite.
> 
> On the sleeping front I've been thinkin that it could be due to me goin back onto a keto diet as a lot of people have sleeping issues at first.
> 
> On a side note, to all I've PM'd about sunday I'll reply and confirm tonight when all the replies are in


I don't want to sound bitter or anything but i hope Sunday isn't that good as i can't be there!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

We'll all message you from Nandos after while you're laid hungover


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> I don't want to sound bitter or anything but i hope Sunday isn't that good as i can't be there!


Lol shame you will be missing out on fooood Liam! Is it bad if we go to nandos without you?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Lol shame you will be missing out on fooood Liam! Is it bad if we go to nandos without you?


Yes it is and if you do that you are dead to me. DEAD TO ME!


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

Good stuff rack !! a great transformation one has seen in you logs - the only way I thought you could get so lean - from the pilsbury doughboy pics would be by using crystal meth  - Obviously I was wrong


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hahahahaha big thanks for coming in mate and the compliments, hope you're all well and good?

As for crystal meth, I reckon the addiction to that would be less hassle than eating cod again


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Just had a phone call and I'm down in London on Monday now for a meeting! Would of been perfect if I was down there training with you lot on Sunday as I could just stay over and not have to fight the traffic down the M6 and M25 Monday morning!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Your too old to be going out drinking anyway Liam, just come for the sesh and some nandos old man !


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Your too old to be going out drinking anyway Liam, just come for the sesh and some nandos old man !


You know what mate I would prefer it! I was gonna do it last Saturday but as it my mates bday next week thought we'd kill 2 birds with one stone as sort a joint bday night out. Now he's told me he can't come as he's just bought a new car!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Fooooooooooook that foul play for him backing out, its the following day I dont like thinking about when you're a sweaty hungover mess in bed and can't move. Makes me question my life and its value lol.

Theres always next week mate when you're playing host, which thinking about it you will be drinking two weeks on the trot!


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> which thinking about it you will be drinking two weeks on the trot!


Jesus two weeks on the trot? what will the neighbours think!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Bit of a boring day for me as no lifting. Left work and went for a Starbucks with a friend, came home and went for a little walk to the asda not only to stretch my legs but to just get outta the house as I have a tendency to want to mix a shake up and neck it as I sometimes don't class it as eating due to it being a drink, damn my ability to be able to justify anything lol!!

Training and diet for the rest of this week will be altered slightly. Legs will be done as normal tomorrow but then it's a 2 day rest as I'll be gettin put through my paces on sunday by @dutch_scott for my delts/tris/abs. Diet wise I'll be having carbs for my first meal after cardio saturday then leaving them out as I'll be having more than 2 cheat meals on sunday at the Team Alpha meet up. Gonna be a top day darrrn sarrf


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

@RACK let shows these southern fairies how we do it !

You bringing pack lunch Sunday lol or just stopping off and eating?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Let's smash it pal!!!

It's your call, although the services don't usually have that much decent food so could pack a few meals for our Starbucks pitstops then a massive cheat after training

Or see if there's a few greasy spoons on the way. Totally you're call mate, you're the transporter


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Yea think it'll be best to pack a couple probs easier, need pre/post workout anyway. I'm a starbucks virgin pleased to have an expert there to guide me through the list of coffees lol!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll pack a few up then too. Prob go for giant chicken wraps haha

There's only one coffee for Team Alpha; Grande Skinny Lattee with sugar free vanilla syrup............. But sunday I'lll be havin a strawberry and cream venti frap, all 600cals of it


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

RACK said:


> I'll pack a few up then too. Prob go for giant chicken wraps haha
> 
> There's only one coffee for Team Alpha; Grande Skinny Lattee with sugar free vanilla syrup............. But sunday I'lll be havin a strawberry and cream venti frap, all 600cals of it


You know your starbucks. Strawberries and Cream Frap is heaven, wish I could drink one daily.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

I reckon the addiction to that would be less hassle than eating cod again - hhhhmmmmmmmmmmm cod hhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmm- freaking expensive cod !


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning. How's it all going today?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

JF, I had my eyes opened to starbucks last year and never looked back haha

Romper, I managed to like cod in the end but it was a battle for sure. I got the meth head look though 

Fatboy, I'm good thanks mate, read below. How's you?

Well a good solid few hours sleep and now I go for a pee and couldn't really drop deep again.

That bulletproof is good at sendin me to sleep but need somethin to keep me unconscious (hears people linin up willin to knock me out lol). Got a load of zma comin soon so see if they help, 120capsule for less than £6, love a good "today only deal" on ebay!

Weight again is stable at 88.1kg, appetite has calmed down but still get times I just want to eat everythin in sight. Today I'm mega busy at work and away from my desk, good for me as I'll not have my food next to me / bad for me as I'll not have the net or the forum next to me!!!!!

Legs later and seem to have picked up a sore inner groin, feels like my hip joint has an annoyed ache. Will see how it goes durin legs, which is; Lying hamstring curls, Deep squats atg, Hack squats deep, One leg lying curls, Wide leg press.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice one. All good here ta mate. Went out to the dogs last night with Mrs and her work colleagues, watched everyone eat junk and drink beer.

Just on bike, wife is getting up to walk the dog with me she reckons this morning.....wooooo!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

The hare is on the RUN!!!!!!!!!!!! I've not been to the dogs for ages, good night out even when not drinking

My ex always used to say that then she'd stay in bed, just go wake her and drag her round haha, always worked for me


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Funk that, given up trying to motivate her. You can lead a horse to water n all that (not implying my mrs resembles a horse!!) she said she'd get up n go on bike yesterday, nothing! Although I hear movement upstairs!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Get off that bike fatty, n take me for a walk.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Totally understand the horse bit. Can't help someone who won't help themselves

Haha I had Murphy doin the same to me whil on the laptop


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Only trouble was, he kept trying to sniff my leg while I was pedalling, so kept getting a foot in the face! Stupid animal.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

The joys of dog love 

At work, cuppa tea down and gettin all things here at work sorted so I don't get a call at the weekend. Will be out saturday night with a few lads and being the transporter as usual. Up for the south early sunday with @Bad Alan and then next week I'll be sorting the next Team Alpha camp for Manchester. Massively looking forward to this and then hitting the town with @dutch_scott and the rest afterwards. Gay Village anyone???


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> The joys of dog love
> 
> At work, cuppa tea down and gettin all things here at work sorted so I don't get a call at the weekend. Will be out saturday night with a few lads and being the transporter as usual. Up for the south early sunday with @Bad Alan and then next week I'll be sorting the next Team Alpha camp for Manchester. Massively looking forward to this and then hitting the town with @dutch_scott and the rest afterwards. Gay Village anyone???


Gay Village raving it up till 7am! There are some terrifying trannies there! Last time i was there, one of them who must of been 6ft4 and had heels on and was about 18 stone ripped asked if he could get me a drink as he wanted to put rohypnol in it so he could date rape me. At least he was honest. Oh and i seen a fella who must of been early 60's getting w4nked off by one trannie whilst the other was groping him from behind, it put me right off my Woo Woo!

Booked somewhere for dinner on saturday for us as well and its not nandos!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

In the words of Mr Ronald McDonald.......... I'm lovin it! haha

Not nandos??? You feeling ok mate, how much nytol did you actually take?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> In the words of Mr Ronald McDonald.......... I'm lovin it! haha
> 
> Not nandos??? You feeling ok mate, how much nytol did you actually take?


Nandos for lunch after training? I took waaaaayyy too much! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Gay Village raving it up till 7am! There are some terrifying trannies there! Last time i was there, one of them who must of been 6ft4 and had heels on and was about 18 stone ripped asked if he could get me a drink as he wanted to put rohypnol in it so he could date rape me. At least he was honest. Oh and i seen a fella who must of been early 60's getting w4nked off by one trannie whilst the other was groping him from behind, it put me right off my Woo Woo!
> 
> Booked somewhere for dinner on saturday for us as well and its not nandos!


:laugh:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yet another rancid yet light weighted leg session!! Although I'm still really enjoyin gettin full ROM regardless of the weights

Layin leg curls up 2.5kg, Squat up 10kg and felt could do more but hip still a little funny so stuck at that increase, Hack up 20lb, One legged curls up 2.5kg, Leg press up 25lb

Hobbling out yet again. Glad I've only got to go drop some tan off for someone competing this weekend later on, not like I'll be needin it anytime soon so its my good deed for the day.

Will be restin up tomorrow except for cardio in the mornin, got a guest comin round for food later that night. Usual 2mile run on saturday then off to Leeds for a bit with my cousin, back to see my bro for the afternoon, out saturday night and then Sunday meet up with Team Alpha and get my chest, tris and abs ruined by @dutch_scott

All in all a good and busy few days 

Ps, 3scoops of The Curse and a can of diet redbull is A-Mazin!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Do you crash after taking the curse rack? Does it interrupt your sleep at all?

Just reminded me I need to order mine and all my supps ffs I have a sieve for a brain. Have you decided to order your brits ticket or you just paying on the day mate?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll drop you a PM in a min mate keep on here

I feel fine on the curse, good pumps and super focussed and it's a great make up for havin no stims (and I don't count redbull and coffee and stims I mean the proper stims lol)

I'm just gonna pay on the day, never had a prob doing it anywhere I've gone but am speaking with scott later so will text ya if not too late and let you know asap mate.

PM coming to ya


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh and no it doesn't stop me sleepin, my brain is on overdrive at the min and body isn't used to lots of food and cardio only once a day so I have loads of energy so I'm guessing that's why I'm up 2-3 times a night


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome sounds really good then, its the crash after the workout that usually puts me off pre workout things. But this sounds promising!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hows it going in here ya junkie fcuker lol.. x


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hahahahaha Flintyyyyyyyyy, I'm no longer a junkie, I'm clean. My name is RACK and it's been weeks since my last aas shot hahah

PCT will be starting in 10days time but I'm feeling great at the min so don't think even the clomid blues will get me down.

Just caught up on your journal and glad to see it's all going well pal, looks like you and bear are working well together


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Change of plans for tomorrow, I'm going to go train delts/tris/calves anyway no matter what we're training sunday, I'll just use it as an extra session plus with the food I'll be having that day I'll be well primed for it.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just sorted hotel for finals too for me and @dutch_scott so win win tonight. London this weekend, carry on this weakpoint training til manchester next weekend for finals and a blow out. Then we change things up a bit.

- - - Updated - - -

Just sorted hotel for finals too for me and @dutch_scott so win win tonight. London this weekend, carry on this weakpoint training til manchester next weekend for finals and a blow out. Then we change things up a bit.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Woke up and can't really drop off again so might as well do my 515am post now. Sent a couple of pics to Scotts and he's cool with how I'm lookin, pct starts in 10 days so should change and no doubt lean out durin that phase, somethin I'm defo lookin forward to 

Its rainin here right now so not got my usual enthusiasm for poundin dem streetz but end of the day its only water. Its not like I'm the witch from The Wizard Of Oz!!!!

Session today is delts/tris/calves; Incline rear delt raises, Cable rear delts, Seated laterals, Top head press, One arm overhead dumbell extentions (pin arm to head), Heavy Seated calves

Can't wait, should be some decent increases just like I've been makin all week on all weak parts so will have my note book on hand to check and beat and will do my post-WO report upon leavin the gym as always

Also should have someone round for somethin to eat after trainin too. Ribeye steak will be enjoyed..... Gotta keep on plan ant I haha


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Right then, up, get outta bed, pee, weigh in, abs, cardio, breakfast in that order 

- - - Updated - - -

Right then, up, get outta bed, pee, weigh in, abs, cardio, breakfast in that order


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Ello, I've got a later start today so thought is have a lie in. As we're out for a meal tonight so didn't want to be a tired miserable **** for that!

I'll be having steak n veg too. Have a good Friday.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm gonna work my lunch today so finish at 3, train, home, power nap, get cookin. Just hope I'm allowed to work lunch lol

Have a good day too mate and a nice meal


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Facking hell mate, seriously unreal amounts of work ethic going on in here. Very impressed. Keep this up and you are going to an absolute machine next year.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Couldn't sleep myself either mate and am knackered this morning. Props for getting up at just past 2am to do cardio!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@defdaz , Has to be done mate, I feel I have to kinda work twice as hard now to put some mass on as I did cuttin. Slight head wobble yesterday before I got to the electric beach and realised I don't look half bad for a 15kg/33lb gain, still have vascular arms, some abs, obliques and veins at surface of legs. I'm gaggin for more cardio as feel lazy not doing it lol. Body will change more once pct is well underway.

@liam0810 , I just woke at 2ish mate, dropped back off about 3 then up at 5 for abs and cardio.

Been ok'd to work lunch so tonight is lookin good, should be at the gym for 315pm and home about an hour later


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Funny old week for me too.

Sleep pattern all to fvck etc.

At least your in a routine though......I've hit diet 80 percent. Had 1 training session so far and not done any cv, some down to me send some down to work reasons but I need to get my sh1t in order.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Would you consider low dose dnp on your bulk rack, i might try this next year.I havnt tried t5 either

though?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@CJ it'll take another week or so to get head fully back to working diet/training order mate. You've done 2 shows in as many weeks, you deserve to relax plus with work commitments you have to get them done. End of the day, no work, no cash, no food, no gym. You're cardio head will come back in no time, just chill for now and get back into the swing of it. It's taken me 3 weeks.

@mal errrrrm no would be my answer on the dnp. I think at a low dose it's ok but I'd prefer to run t5/t3/clen throughout the bulk. If things get out of hand with the bulk or you want to cut quick then 7-10 days at 400-600mg a day would be what I'd do. Keep carbs low or go keto to reduce heat and sweating issues. Only have carbs when the cravings get too much, so one carb meal every few days. But that's how I'd prefer to run it as I've done it a few times in the past and found thats the best way for me personally


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Session done and duster and yet again felt great. Progression wise; Incline rear delt raises up 10lb, Cable rear delts up 1peg, Seated laterals Top head press up 10lb, One arm overhead dumbell extentions up 5lb Seated calves (low reps) up 10kg

Here sees the end of another week of trainin the errrrm weak. Body seems to have responded well to it and progress is comin along nicely. As I type this I'm startin to feel the lack of sleep over the week so the day of rest (even though I'm off to leeds, seein my brother then off out) will be good tomorrow.

2mile run will be done as soon as I wake and carb meal had. Will record time as per usual and see what I get this week


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Not forgot about you brother x


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I didn't think it for a second bruvva. You're a week out, its business time for you  I'll be seein ya at thin finals x


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Time for the usual imsomnia post lol

Cooked meal earlier and loved my inch thick ribeye steak, with rocket salad, chopped peppers and sundried tomatoes, also some cheeky onion crispies haha

Just had a good chat with fellow insomniac @dutch_scott too. Never a dull moment with us!

Can't wait to drop off and then wake up for my run as only havin carbs for my first meal tomorrow due to full on carb/treat day sunday! Got oat, whey, mixed fruit waitin for when I get back from the run and I'm makin a healthy (if thats possible) version of an oreo milkshake (couple of crushed oreos, low fat ice-cream, skimmed milk, scoop choc whey) after that tomorrow no carbs will pass!

Got a little idea what I'd like to do trainin wise sunday but I'll save that for sunday I think, keep a little mystery 

Right, off to sleeep for a couple of hours before donnin my cardio kit


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Up at 510 so beat my weekday alarm of 515. Weighed in at 88.3kg which is 1.3kg more than last week and I'm in same if not slliiiiiiiggghhtttly better condition. The really messed up thing is that when I have a little beta head wobble I think/feel/act as if I'm fatter than when I was 18st! See even I lose my head sometimes and need a bit of "man the fook up!" talk. Its just pure head games brough on by myself

Quick can of diet redbull then did the 2 mile run. This weeks time 15min 15sec which is 48sec faster than last week! I feel like I UniSol!!! My body seem to be adapting very quick to this new regime. I love the thought of bein fit.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

First go at healty-ish Oreo milkshake was awesome! 4 crushed Orea's, 1 scoop choc whey, 1.5 tbl spoons of low fat ice cream, top up with skimmed milk. I needed a tad more ice cream/little less milk. Could also add vanilla and choc syrup but I kept it clean


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Wow that looks and sounds heavenly!!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yummy! I'm lying in bed in a little bit of pain. Did my first 10km run yesterday, a day after an intense high rep leg session, on zero carbs (like a challenge!). Right knee is rather sore!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@RXQueenie it's tasted easily as good as the ones at TGI's but just needed to be a tad thicker, so more whey and or ice cream next time, plus if made like I did with low fat ice cream, skimmed milk it's not reeeaallly that bad, treat yes - cheat hardly but in future I'd only have one with a treat meal jsut for something different to sip. Defo worth givin it a blast for a "let's see what it tastes like" and for the £3-4 tgi's charge you can make prob 4 at home for that.

@Fatboy80 it was gorgeous mate  Nice work on the 10k and especially on 0 carbs, you'll have burnt a lot of fat on that run!!! I'd be icing that knee today just to make sure the pain goes quickly

Run and breakfast done so couple more hours, 1 more meal and I'll be off to Leeds to start a busy day. Will be packin my bag for the Team Alpha meet before I go out tonight too. Was taking to @dutch_scott and seen as I'm the Alpha Protege I'm gonna man up and do 2 -3 sessions back to back with everyone and him. I'm there to motivate the rest and in turn they'll all motivate me. So all who are coming will get to see me pushed past all my boundries, no doubt vomit and get a good grip on how much I get pushed by the boss. @Bad Alan has seen this already so no doubt will be laughin his head off at me at the end when I'm smiling yet blowing outta my hoop!!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Haha healthiesh? The only thing healthy is the protein powder you put in it! Looks lovely though!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I put the ish as a disclaimer haha. Skimmed milk, low fat ice cream, 4 oreos. Bet its about half the cals of a tgi's one  . Don't ruin my fantasy mate, I'll be upstairs with a toothbrush down my throat in a min cos ou hahahaha


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Mate however you want to justify it to yourself is ok. Nothing wrong with purging haha!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

RACK said:


> I put the ish as a disclaimer haha. Skimmed milk, low fat ice cream, 4 oreos. Bet its about half the cals of a tgi's one  . Don't ruin my fantasy mate, I'll be upstairs with a toothbrush down my throat in a min cos ou hahahaha


I'm giving that sh1t a go


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RACK said:


> I put the ish as a disclaimer haha. Skimmed milk, low fat ice cream, 4 oreos. Bet its about half the cals of a tgi's one  . Don't ruin my fantasy mate, I'll be upstairs with a toothbrush down my throat in a min cos ou hahahaha


Bet it's got more sugar in due to the skimmed milk and the low fat ice cream :rolleye:

Hehe


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You can all fook right off........... Runs upstairs with fingers down throat hahahaha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ah so that's the secret to ur success!! Intermittent bulimia lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It worked for jane fonda haha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

morning Rack.. i work in sheffield an hoping to be back at the yar in next 2 weeks, only just down roa from you, maybe we can get a session together bro ???

obviously im not team alpha lol but a session is a session ??


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah mate thatll be well good, let me know when you're here again and we'll sort it. Obviously trainin totally different but come to my gym and we'll get somethin put together. Be good to chat


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

Any plans for your refeeds over the weekend buddy?

Started HIT interval training on the treadmill this weeks as a form od cardio, push as hard as i can for a minute, recover for a minute totaling 20mins.....opened up the lungs a treat. Watched a video with Daz Ball saying that the fitter you are the harder you can push in the gym too.....just cuz you have muscle does not mean you have to be unfit!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll be refeedin most of tomorrow mate, that's the only reason I've cut back on carbs today as its a full day of what I want but tbh I want to keep it still cleanish.

Good stuff on the hiit, I'm lovin bein fitter and makes me feel a lot healthy too. Defo better as your recovery in the gym after each set is fast so as you mention you can push that bit harder too

- - - Updated - - -

I'll be refeedin most of tomorrow mate, that's the only reason I've cut back on carbs today as its a full day of what I want but tbh I want to keep it still cleanish.

Good stuff on the hiit, I'm lovin bein fitter and makes me feel a lot healthy too. Defo better as your recovery in the gym after each set is fast so as you mention you can push that bit harder too


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Seen as I've not been on my usual diet today I thought I'd list it;

Meal 1, 100g oats, 2 scoops whey, mixed fruit, my version of an oreo milkshake

meal 2, 250g chicken, salad, evoo

meal 3, 2 sccops whey, 2tbl spoons PB

meal 4, same as meal 2

meal 5, not sure what I'll have yet.

Tomorrow is a full on carb day, gonna keep it clean but the odd treat so far I've got planned;

meal 1, oats, whey, mixed fruit with again an oreo milkshake

meal 2, chicken, salad, sweet potato

meal 3, no doubt somethin from Starbucks and prob a shake

TRAIN

Meal 4, meal with everyone so what ever we get from nandos

meal 5, same as meal 2

meal 6, rice cakes, jam, protein shake

Can't wait for tomorrow as it's gonna be a top day out and I'm going to get proper beasted  #NoLimits!!!!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Meal 5 will be burger king/McD's on way home :whistling:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

hahaha mate, I'll encourage you to have whatever you want. You'll have worked hard for it. I'll be havin a cinnemen swirl at Starbucks on the way down.......... not at every strabucks though...... maybe just 2 haha


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Wonder how many starbucks there is on way down.....


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

There's only one way to find out pal


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Time for me to get up, get packin and get eating 

Broken sleep last night big time but a large dose of "Man The Fook Up!" Has been necked and I'll be ready to train every session with everyone. Really can't wait to get down there and get liftin!!!!


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

RACK said:


> Time for me to get up, get packin and get eating
> 
> Broken sleep last night big time but a large dose of "Man The Fook Up!" Has been necked and I'll be ready to train every session with everyone. Really can't wait to get down there and get liftin!!!!


Major props for voluntarily being up at this time!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I always wake up about this time mate, today it just worked out pretty well with timin


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Rooooooooooooooooaad trip !


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Have a goodun today peeps!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Bad Alan see you shortly mate

Cheers fatboy. They'll be a full report up about it in here and Scotts log


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

Have a good day Rack, your doing well ref your refeeds i see, i can stick to a diet mon-sat but suday is an all out assault on high GI carbs lol.

Safe journey


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks mate, I have to have a plan/structure or I'd just eat and eat lol

Made a slight change to it, due to me doin back to back and maybe a 3rd session I decided to get 3 meals in me before about 1130, so I'm full of glycogen and also got a 2L bottle of water with electolites in it to sip while liftin. Got 3 meals to have after workout and those will be the treat meal straight after, chicken, evoo and sweet spud after that and rice cakes with jam and a shake prebed. Still 6 meals and same macros as yesterday so all works out nicely


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Have a good day with the lads!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks Rob

@dutch_scott I'll put the "r" word in the banned bin with the "B" word too (bulkin)

Me and @Bad Alan are well under way. Just made a quick pitstop and you can guess where, also got chattin to a gorgeous brunnette who worked there, even got a good by smile and a blush from her with me bein cheeky. Love bein Alpha haha


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Enjoy today mate. I know it will be hard without me there but just do the best you can


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just pulled up at crayford so me and @Bad Alan are the official welcome party 

- - - Updated - - -

Just pulled up at crayford so me and @Bad Alan are the official welcome party


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

dutch_scott said:


> Next person says refeed I'll kill it's a cheat or binge no such mechanism as a refeed #biolayne #wordsgurususe


What Is A Carb Refeed?

This refers to a process used in Ketogenic type diets. After a week of strictly limiting the intake of carbs, you will load back up over the weekend to restore muscle glycogen levels. Usually you will take in 10-12 grams of carbs per kilogram of bodyweight in a 24-hour period.

#science #facts #dontarguewithme

no bite ;-) lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm almost at crayford station lets hope I'm in the right part of the country!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Have a good day fellas..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i had a refeed last night :whistling:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Quick few pics


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Did u boys have a good time??


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Did u boys have a good time??


Rack seems to have looking at scotts ar$e in the first photo whilst carrying 2 invisible pigs around under his arms lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Was really good


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Scott's strength is awesome especially on no food I mean wtf!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Had an awesome time thanks queenie 

Flinty, in my defence I was blowin outta my hoop and bad alan took the pic on the sly lol

Sambuca, great to meet ya buddy


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Is that Dutch on the right of the pic? The man that's been telling us how tiny he is :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah I'm the one with my head down pantin (this was my second session straight after doin back) and @dutch_scott is the one thrashin the weights


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

400 calories a day?!

Great to meet u rack! Hope the journey bk is ok


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

It's crazy the perception of bodies. I weigh 84kg and look tiny.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I weigh 88kg (prob 90kg tomorrow after carbs). Just thought I'd post my weight, I was feelin left out lol


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> It's crazy the perception of bodies. I weigh 84kg and look tiny.


That's what I mean, I'm 85kg bang on and look nothing like that!!!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> It's crazy the perception of bodies. I weigh 84kg and look tiny.


Did't look to bad bud and your chest workout look brutal. glad I had back 

Was good meeting everyone looking forward to doing it again


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> Did't look to bad bud and your chest workout look brutal. glad I had back
> 
> Was good meeting everyone looking forward to doing it again


You are a solid unit mate! Great day learnt so much.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks John for helping put today together, had a good time , great to meet you all

See you all in 2 years after I've worked on my deads!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ditz said:


> Is that Dutch on the right of the pic? The man that's been telling us how tiny he is :lol:


Never believe him, hes such a dirty liar!

Cheers for organising and taking my starbucks cherry! Surgar free vanilla syrup = WINNING, looked really good today aswell mate keep it going. Next week can't come fast enough !


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

The usual insomnia post

First off a massive thanks to everyone for makin yesterday a top day out. It was a pleasure for me to sort it and even better to meet you all face to face and have a good laugh, good lifts and good food. Another one will defo be sorted out.

Yesterday couldn't have gone better. @Bad Alan picked me up bout 8am and we wasted no time in settin off. Couple of pitstops and we made it to the gym to welcome everyone. Once wed all met up and chatted for a few mins it was the first groups turn to train chest and tris. After watchin them suffer I joined in the back session, then did a chest, delt, arms session with @dutch_scott and managed to just about match him, just dropped short a few reps.

Scott looked me over and is more than happy where I'm at as he didn't think I'd be as lean as I was with the way I told him how I was lookin (own worst critique as always), strength was good as I was liftin well and upper body still vascular even though over 2 and half stone has gone on. Proof how depleted I was for leeds

Food wise I kept it clean apart from 3 krispy kream doughnuts and a chocolate bite from starbucks. I did have plenty of carbs though through out so will get weighed in the mornin and see what the scales say. I did enjoy the amount of food I had but is shockin how I can just eat that quick and just don't seem to get full.

Scott says some changes will be made now he's seen me in person.

Today will be back to normal diet and weakpoint trainin. Up in 2 hours for cardio then its chest, tris, calves which will be; Dips, Delt width bench press, Decline flies, Flat flies, Hammer skulls, Seated calves


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

RACK said:


> The usual insomnia post
> 
> First off a massive thanks to everyone for makin yesterday a top day out. It was a pleasure for me to sort it and even better to meet you all face to face and have a good laugh, good lifts and good food. Another one will defo be sorted out.
> 
> ...


sounds like a top session was had by all. Great idea meeting up.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It was awesome mate plus we all got to put faces to bored names

Cardio bein done as I type, had a little lay in.

Weight just now was 92kg so 3.7kg on since friday. Had too good a day yesterday to be bothered by it and I look about the same condition but a lot fuller. No doubt it'll drop down for the weekend in Manchester next week. I took in a LOT of carbs but loved just eatin again and as said, aside from 3 krispy kreams and a small chocolate bite from Starbucks (where I defo need to go back to for the cute brunettes number I was flritin with) they were either oats, sweet potato or ricecakes.

Lookin forward to seein how it will affect my session later tbh


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

92kg already! Feck me! I'm 105kg, you'll be bigger than me in no time at this rate.  Enjoy your session later mate, got back and bi's meself.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

@RACK

THE FASTEST EATER ON THE PLANET, probably thanks to his incredible jaw power !


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@defdaz it'll prob drop back down near the end of the week mate, but even so I'm still in decent shape for now 19kg over stage weight. Looks like we could have carb'd be up a lot more for the show but we live and learn 

@Bad Alan you loved my displays of eating and flirting hahaha. Again massive thanks for yesterday, proper legend!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

We are never getting back together.....

Like ever !


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Quote of the day............ I'll sing a long to Tayler Swift but 1 Direction can fook right off!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Bad Alan And heres me bein a backin singer for westlife


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Mate honestly top lad had a great day yesterday.

- - - Updated - - -

Mate honestly top lad had a great day yesterday.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Ditto buddy, was a top day and had a good chat and laugh with you. Can't wait to sort the next one


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

For the first time in a long time I'm actually tired. Sat at my desk, been luggin rails about all morning and the double session yesterday. Little sore throat and a sniffle comin on but not a full blown cold so not worried. Home at lunch for a power-nap, gym at 445 to make more progress, electric beach in prep for Sportex on the way home then I'll be in for the night. Not even gonna meadowhall for a Starbucks! Will pop usual training update up after I'm done


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ye im flagging as well. having a sh!t day so far. Customers being a pain in the ar5e and developers being well sh1t ahhhh  typical Monday morning blues!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> It's crazy the perception of bodies. I weigh 84kg and look tiny.


Same here mate.. Time to change that buddy.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I think I was buzzing so much yesterday from havin such a top day that I've worn myself out haha

With the body weight thing it's clear to see the point I always make about scales being just a number, of course they mess with my head from time to time but this is the game we're in, isn't weight watches. Prime example below is the pic of me and Scott from a page or so again that Bad Alan sneaked as we did the upper body max reps max strength session (Straight after me doin back!!!)

on the scales there's a few kg between us so on paper you'd think we looked the same. In person, Scott's about 4in taller than me and it's clear a LOT leaner, weight is just a number guys. It's ok to help measure progress but the mirror, tape and how your clothes fit paint a far better picture of progress


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

RACK said:


> @Bad Alan And heres me bein a backin singer for westlife


Eating out of your paaaaalmm lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Bad Alan said:


> Eating out of your paaaaalmm lol


You've witnessed the RACK charm first hand


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Feelin battered from that session, clear sign I'm natty now lol!!! Busy few days, double session yesterday and a touch of the sniffles all rolled into one BUT I stayed Alpha, manned the fook up and got in the gym.

Progress wise; Dips finally all the sets and reps done with 10kg on me, Delt width bench press up 5kg and all reps done, Decline flies up 5lb all reps, Flat flies up 5lb and all reps done, Hammer skulls up 2.5kg and all reps done, Seated calves upped reps as only goes up in 10kg increments

Luckily I had no doms from yesterday but I'm pretty sure that's due to the amount of food/carbs I had. Pumps were amazing and veins out in force, waited all my life for veins and now they're here I LOVE them haha. Happy with the progress and again shows my weak muscles are responding well to the training.

After this weekend @dutch_scott says things are changin and this will go hand in hand with start of pct so will be interesting to see what happens. At the min I'm 19kg/3st up on my stage weight in just a few weeks but my god I felt awesome just now on chest, mindset was very high.

For now, PWO meal/shake time, 2 more meals then it's off to bed. I know I'll not sleep straight away but as long as I'm in bed and chilled then my body will be relaxing. RACK done


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Loving the progression and attitude, bodyweight is definately going on in the right places !


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers mate, I'm cool with bodyweight and fat at the min. Little headfooks every now and then but nothin major. Speakin to @dutch_scott earlier and we'll be reducing fat again in a few weeks just lettin my body recover properly before doin it. I'll be honest I'm likin the extra size now I'm used to it but will be glad when full abs are back

I'm in a happy place lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks like my body has well and truly caught and is catchin up with sleep. Slept through my 515am alarm and have just blasted my 300 rep abs circuit out. As usual I'm typin this while street walkin. Could be late for work now but I need to train first #NotLettingTeamDown

Got some DOMS startin in my upper body now but back and bis later and I can't wait. Session will be; Floor deads, Close grip underhand chins, Wide grip pulls downs to chest big stretch, Tbar rows wide grip again stretch, Behind back shrug, Barbell curls Arms STRAIGHT at bottom superset with reverse curls

Jumped on the scales and back down to 89.9kg/14st 2lb so a 2.1kg/4.5lb drop from yesterday. Clear sign body is usin the carbs from cheat day and lettin the water go too

Will do my usual Team Alpha journal prowl when I get to work as runnin (or street walkin) well late today lol


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Waaaaay, obviously needed that kip mate. I didn't get up til 6 today, mrs can walk dog as she's off, so I can just do bike this am. Have a good day bud.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You too mate, I think it's the ZMA's that's done it. Bit of a violent dream last night and a 2am wake up (dropped off before usual insomnia post though) and the dreams are usually a good sign the zma's are working. Same happens with me on tren.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Zinc gives you strange dreams mate,does me anyway lol.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I always have violent ones on it, dreamt I kicked the sh1t outta a bloke I really don't like last night............ Oh how I wish it had been real


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Are they the only sups your on atm,when are you back on..i got hold of some alpha

cyp yest,wish i hadnt now,its in the draw calling me lol.


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

RACK said:


> You too mate, I think it's the ZMA's that's done it. Bit of a violent dream last night and a 2am wake up (dropped off before usual insomnia post though) and the dreams are usually a good sign the zma's are working. Same happens with me on tren.


I'm exactly the same! 100x worse on tren but started some ZMA last week and ever since been having absolutely mental dreams.

Enjoy the cardio!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

RACK said:


> I always have violent ones on it, dreamt I kicked the sh1t outta a bloke I really don't like last night............ Oh how I wish it had been real


I bet I can guess who that was :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Not on a thing mate, last shot of test was a good few weeks ago so just ZMA right now and a few pre-workout supps, start PCT monday but total natty for me for a good few months. Not even thinking of a cycle til well into the new year and even then it will prob just be prop with either halo, winny or var as want to keep a pretty dry and lean look. Not after a massive gain anymore


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@PlymDan cheers mate, jsut at work now 

@jay32 was a lad I saw out on Saturday night, known him for a while but he decided to try pushing my buttons. His face was a picture when I got my girl mate (Who's stunnin) to jump on me, wrap her legs round me and I winked and blew him a kiss  I left early as didn't want to be locked up for the Team Alpha meet sunday.


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

RACK said:


> Not on a thing mate, last shot of test was a good few weeks ago so just ZMA right now and a few pre-workout supps, start PCT monday but total natty for me for a good few months. Not even thinking of a cycle til well into the new year and even then it will prob just be prop with either halo, winny or var as want to keep a pretty dry and lean look. Not after a massive gain anymore


My head has been playing games with me, have been discussing plans for off season cycle feb/march time but don't want to be carrying tons of water around for 4 months, usually keep this under control with AI's but it's playing with my head even now that my abs look a little watery and I've put on a few more lbs being back in training and eating right.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

PlymDan said:


> My head has been playing games with me, have been discussing plans for off season cycle feb/march time but don't want to be carrying tons of water around for 4 months, usually keep this under control with AI's but it's playing with my head even now that my abs look a little watery and I've put on a few more lbs being back in training and eating right.


You've got about another 2 weeks before you're head settles mate, I've just gone through exactly the same, I've put just close to 3stone on sicne the show, felt more out of shape than I did at 18st........ All the Team Alpha lot can vouch I don't exactly look outta shape at ~89kg/14st but I felt it. Scott looked me over and says I'm lookin good and the way I went on about things expect me to look very out of shape. It takes a good few weeks for the body to recover after a prep and to get rid of all the gear you took during the prep too. Couple more weeks and you'll be fine, just keep eating clean and lifting hard


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@jay32 here's my girl mate


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

3 stone? Seems like loads but assuming it's mostly water going back into the muscles and water weight surrounding the rebound?

I'm at 13st 2 this morning so 13lbs above stage weight so I shouldn't be too worried right?

In one mind I'm thinking if I can do maximum of about 3lbs a week then I should be able to make good progress through the rebound but in the second one I'm worried about reducing the possible gains I could be making as everyone else I know who's rebounded has put on atleast double what I have. Major headf*ck sometimes!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It just shows how delpleted I was mate, me and scott chatted on sunday and reckoned we could have carb'd me up prob another 6kg but we just had to play it safe as first time I'd been that lean and wasn't sure how I'd react to carbs.

13lb is fine, I really wouldn't worry at all with that, hardly anything after a show mate. As said give it a couple of weeks and your head will be fine, it's just tough goin from a prep to a normal(ish) kinda life agiain


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

I think I could've carbed up by a few more lbs for sure, the pics at the beginning of my new journal show me after 3 days of eating crap and look a lot bigger/leaner there.

Think I'll just try and relax and just keep hitting my macro's everyday and see how I progress.

Been looking at some of the juniors from some of the shows this year.... really got a long way to go this year and make a complete transformation to become competitive in a bigger show!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Consistancy is the key, hit macros, keep lifting and just keep on keepin on mate. It's as easy as that


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Well after a very long sleep last night (prob 6 and half hours in total) its clear I'm recovered from cold and 3 sessions in 2 days (5 if you count cardio lol) and body is lovin this trainin

Progress was as follows; Floor deads up 15kg and all reps done, Close grip underhand chins all reps done in 4 sets so 2 less than last week, Wide grip pulls downs up 5kg, Tbar rows wide grip up 2.5kg, Behind back shrug up 5kg, Barbell curls Arms STRAIGHT at bottom superset with reverse curls all reps done without dropping a couple on last set

Feel so much better this week, stronger and in a better mindset. Probably why sleepin is improving too. As usual PWO meal, meal after that, then off for a coffee then pre-bed meal and errrrrm bed lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just had a massive chat with @dutch_scott and as of next week training chages to Alpha 7-2-10. Lots of volume! Each session has 7 exercises and 2x10reps. Will list the sessions when I start. This also starts with pct so will be very intersting to see how I respond. Can't lie I love tryin new things and gaggin to see the results. Also been told if I'm very hungry then another shake can be added to my diet. Cardio will stay at 45mins fasted every day


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just had a massive chat with @dutch_scott and as of next week training chages to Alpha 7-2-10. Lots of volume! Each session has 7 exercises and 2x10reps. Will list the sessions when I start. This also starts with pct so will be very intersting to see how I respond. Can't lie I love tryin new things and gaggin to see the results. Also been told if I'm very hungry then another shake can be added to my diet. Cardio will stay at 45mins fasted every day


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Mate ur smashing it.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Love it. Keep up the hard graft mate.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks guys, as I said before sunday was great as its really given me a kick up the ass and made me up my game further by seein how hungry the rest of the Team are! #LoveIt

Insomnia decided to come back.

It had last night off but is here with a vengeance!

Up in about 3 hours and 300 rep abs circuit will be done and 45mins cardio. No lifting but a little more cardio will be done in the form of walkin round meadowhall lookin for a new top for saturday night. Low cut and tight are the requirements for said top 

Keep lookin at the new training and want to start it now but know I can't haha.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Murphy's Law: Dictates that Murphy will be dragged round the streets at silly o'clock every morning, by his owner, who is hell bent on achieving the best physique possible.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hahahaha it's a true story. I'm goin to leave Murph in bed today though as it's thrashing it down. I'm just doing my usual journal whoring and sippin a deit redbull before settin off out in the rain.

Abs and cardio shall be done shortly, not looking forward to the rain but only 45mins to do and I'm a tad busy tonight helpin my bro at a flat he owns so wouldn't be sure I could fit it in. Plus I'm not the wicked witch from the wizard of oz so I ain't gonna melt.

Dropped back off to sleep about 3ish so total sleep was about 5hours ish so not too bad.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice one, the rain has just stopped here, just waiting for the wife to get up as we're both walking dog this am. Just doing the usual boring bike bit!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It could have stopped here I think too, good job as carrying the laptop is a nightmare!!

Nice one on the wife coming too, I always find cardio goes a lot quicker when with someone, how is she gettin on with the cardio, she gettin up ok now?

Can't wait for saturday, I'll be there friday with Scott, up early to train with him, liam and bad alan (not sure who else is coming) hit sportex then out on the town and I'll not like, I'll be on a charm offennsive, Bad Alan saw me on saturday at my sex pest self so with a vodka or 2 in me I'll be even worse. You'd think bein natty I wouldn't be bothered but hey hahaha


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah she's slowly making progress, bless her. What's the plan for Saturday? (I've got the weekend off) I'm a secret team alpha member you see, just been keeping it quiet, but quite fancy popping along to one of these meets, plus I'm only 40mins from @dutch_scott


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

morning bro. are you turning into mr fit rather than mr muscles then pal.. ? lifting seems to have took a backseat to cardio and exersice lol. you will be at zumba next lol x


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Fatboy80 glad to hear she's stickin at it though mate, progress is progress. As for Saturday we're in manchester, not sure of details just yet as not sure where @liam0810 is taking up to train. 40mins from Scott is a fair while from Manchester lol

@flinty I feel lazy for only doing 1 cardio session a day tbh lol. I do enjoy the saturday 2 mile run though. Not really feeling BB'in at the min. Prep got to me quite a bit and if we're honest the fitness model look is far more appealing to girls than the BB look. I like being fit, I like being lean, like being able to go into any shop buy any clothes and look great in them and I especially like gettin girls (Ask @Bad Alan haha) No danger of zumba anytime soon but the high volume training should yeild some good results for me 

Not sure how it looks like liftin has stopped though and I'm only doin cardio once a day haha


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> @Fatboy80 glad to hear she's stickin at it though mate, progress is progress. As for Saturday we're in manchester, not sure of details just yet as not sure where @liam0810 is taking up to train. 40mins from Scott is a fair while from Manchester lol
> 
> @flinty I feel lazy for only doing 1 cardio session a day tbh lol. I do enjoy the saturday 2 mile run though. Not really feeling BB'in at the min. Prep got to me quite a bit and if we're honest the fitness model look is far more appealing to girls than the BB look. I like being fit, I like being lean, like being able to go into any shop buy any clothes and look great in them and I especially like gettin girls (Ask @Bad Alan haha) No danger of zumba anytime soon but the high volume training should yeild some good results for me


We'll be training at Beefit in Little Hulton as its a better weights gym then the other one i go to. Plan is pick you and Scott up for 10, train, get some grub and go the sportex for 1ish. You and Scott bring some clothes after training if you want and you can get showered at mine. Saves you messing about going back to the hotel.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Sounds like a top plan mate. I'll pack my stuff up so we're all ready to go


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

RACK said:


> @Fatboy80 glad to hear she's stickin at it though mate, progress is progress. As for Saturday we're in manchester, not sure of details just yet as not sure where @liam0810 is taking up to train. 40mins from Scott is a fair while from Manchester lol
> 
> @flinty I feel lazy for only doing 1 cardio session a day tbh lol. I do enjoy the saturday 2 mile run though. Not really feeling BB'in at the min. Prep got to me quite a bit and if we're honest the fitness model look is far more appealing to girls than the BB look. I like being fit, I like being lean, like being able to go into any shop buy any clothes and look great in them and I especially like gettin girls (Ask @Bad Alan haha) No danger of zumba anytime soon but the high volume training should yeild some good results for me
> 
> Not sure how it looks like liftin has stopped though and I'm only doin cardio once a day haha


Your missing a trick to get ladies not going to zumba


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

RACK said:


> @Fatboy80 glad to hear she's stickin at it though mate, progress is progress. As for Saturday we're in manchester, not sure of details just yet as not sure where @liam0810 is taking up to train. 40mins from Scott is a fair while from Manchester lol
> 
> @flinty I feel lazy for only doing 1 cardio session a day tbh lol. I do enjoy the saturday 2 mile run though. Not really feeling BB'in at the min. Prep got to me quite a bit and if we're honest the fitness model look is far more appealing to girls than the BB look. I like being fit, I like being lean, like being able to go into any shop buy any clothes and look great in them and I especially like gettin girls (Ask @Bad Alan haha) No danger of zumba anytime soon but the high volume training should yeild some good results for me
> 
> Not sure how it looks like liftin has stopped though and I'm only doin cardio once a day haha


Totally agree the leaner "alpha" look totally suits you now over being cuddly and "bear" like, feels better all year and at least you look like you lift in a tshirt over being a fat man with big arms !


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

True mate, I feel and look far better about 13st than I did 18st and I love bein lean and atheletic looking. As said, kinda lost my love for the BB look


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Unlucky then cos you look like a BB now lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

its only your diet that wiil keep you at that weight,your still training hard etc,so if you wanted

the bb look in the future..it wouldnt be a problem anyway.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Bad Alan I wouldn't have said I was big enough to have the bb look but might change once I'm back to bein a bit leaner

@mal true mate  I'm eatin loads at the min too and stayin about 90kg


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Thats my aim to rack,get light as poss now,so at my heaviest,later on be around 90 i think,although

not planning anything around the scales,just mirror,but deffo a stone or 2 lighter,but muscular wise

bigger looking is the aim,i dont think its goona be a problem tbh.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Its a good plan mate. I feel miles better now at 90kg, of course I wanna be back leaner but hey 

Well seen as no training I went to meadowhall for a starbucks and got 2 tops. Straight in one shop, picked 2 out tried them on, took pics of course (veins on arms looked great) bought them and had said starbucks. Got 2 tops for sportex now so electric beach later and job done....... Now where's my pearl drops haha


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Looking in great shape mate

I think most people forget body building is all about shape and not size elusion created by Mass/Fat


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers Rez, I'm just in a transition place at the min so to speak, still leanish but still waiting for body to level out but PCT on monday will help that. Pic posted below to give idea of size and shape at 90kg

Well tonight found out I won't be going to the finals, a few work issues have come up and lets just say cash flow aint the best. Plus one of the tops I bought has a big hole in it and when I belted back to meadowhall they didn't have another one in....... topped the night off tbh.

Pic below to show size and shape at 90kg as you can see veins are still out nicely in arms, legs tomorrow and been that hungry tonight I've added a bit more chicken in, not sure why hunger got too much tonight but some chicken won't hurt. It's just chicken and only a one off.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Seems a shame to not show off that lovely new top !


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Can't sleep and cos I had that chicken I'm off to do a bit of cardio, work extra cals off and will tire me out so win win


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Bad Alan I'm sure it'll get an outtin sooner or later buddy


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

What's gwarnin rackaboooo


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Heyup K, not much goin on just cardio, eatin and liftin as per usual. Not much drama in this journal I'm afraid (although a little happy) to say. How's things with you, all good I hope hun?

Cardio did the trick. Back in from it bout 1130 and dropped off on the sofa. Woke a little later, got in bed and just woke up now so a solid 5 and half hours. The usual can of diet red bull will be sipped though pre-cardio and pre-WO

Legs today is; Lying hamstring curls, Deep squats atg, Hack squats deep, One leg lying curls, Wide leg press ultra deep

Got a feelin appetite will go up big time from monday with the increase in volume but I'm gaggin for the new trainin as said, with that and pct meds I think my body will change quite a lot


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

morning rackster... im laying here in my hotel room thinking about water intake pmsl. fcukin active minds are sh1t lol.. have a good day bro..


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning mate, another good nights sleep for you then! Good stuff. Soon be the weekend. I've got the whole weekend off work, so gonna use it to concentrate on training, eating and cardio! Rock n roll!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@flinty I have about 5-6L a day water buddy, any less and I feel shlt. Although do back it off a touch on carb up weekends so don't hold too much after them. At the min my weight can go up or down 2kg throughout the week with water levels

@Fatboy80 pretty much every day for me mate lol although I do love trainin, cardio and especially eatin. Gutted bout sportex but I always make a positive out f a negative so no doubt I'll have a good weekend


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

You not going anymore?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

yeah i was thinking i needed to make more effort to get more water in. as i am eating larger cals than i have ever eaten water seems to be getting less as im just full lol. i still drink iver 2 litres per day but in the last i used to easily hammer 4 - 6 litres per day. i need to make more effkrt and get it in me lol..


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Fatboy80 no mate as a couple of work issues have popped up

@flinty defo up your water especially with you eatin more. I didn't realise how important it was til workin with scott. Think of it this way, you wouldn't run a car engine on no water would ya


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

agreed bro. efforts will be doubled x


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Agree with @RACK, I've always drank a lot of water, only trouble is, I'm up pi55ing all night!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatboy80 said:


> Agree with @RACK, I've always drank a lot of water, only trouble is, I'm up pi55ing all night!


yes i already p1ss for england lol. like i say i used to drink lots of water on lowrr calories. just dont think about it so much now on bigger cwls but really i should be..


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Having a bit of a GRRRRRR day today and it's on 8am. Feeling bloated, Couple of texts on my phone wound me up but chilled and went to work, had to nip to put some petrol in and it's pretty clear my natty test levels are coming back. Some fcuktard nearly wrote me off then had the stupidity to get out of the car and walk towards mine, all about 18st fat of him, shouting he was goin to kill me................. Needless to say my switch was flicked and I jumped out shouting, the problem was soon resolved and I managed to get to work without being locked up. Can't lie I've missed my temper and also my sex drive with has come back with a vigar that's just about controllable!!!

Soon as PCT starts I'll be on a rampage no doubt!!!

Legs tonight should see some decent progress with having my temper back.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

That curse is top **** BTW mate, works a charm after a full day at work the face itching really ****es me off and makes me aggressive which I like lol.

Your day can only get better, don't let the ****ers get you down !


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

When you were dancing about on sunday was the funniest mate hahaha, red face and the Bad Alan boogie came out 

I've got 3 scoops for legs later

No one really got me down, just me having a beta morning, spoke to @dutch_scott and he's chilled me out as always. Balance is restored in the world of RACK


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Haha yea note to self don't jump in at over the recommended dose first time ! Couldn't stop twitching, loving that it doesn't affect my sleep and no crash so far. All good in the hood


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good job it doesn't affect my sleep hahahaha


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Just out of curiosity mate, I notice you say about the change in your body while taking pct meds.. What exactly are you referring to mate?

Just started my first pct and I'm intrigued!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Due to how much I depleted and the cycle I ran in prep my body/water is still a little all over due to natty test bein suppressed for so long. Main aim now is to get natty test back upto a normal level with a good few weeks pct but keep oestrogen at bay too. My body has changed as such in that before this I used to hold all my water on my back, right now my back is lean but my abs blurred over so once everything is back onto kinda an even keel it should all be leveled out nicely and I'll be leaner, or at least appear it than I am now.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh ok, so more a factor of the length of time you were on causing the water retention which should come off with pct

Sorry to hijack mate, interesting stuff!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

That makes sense cheers. Christ this game is complicated :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ditz said:


> That makes sense cheers. Christ this game is complicated :lol:


Hire a mad scientist and its easy @dutch_scott


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ditz said:


> That makes sense cheers. Christ this game is complicated :lol:


Hire a mad scientist and its easy @dutch_scott


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

@RACK - quick question m8, was loose skin an issue going from 18 stone to 11? i was 18 and half stone once, am now15 and half but obviously loosing it slower than u did, im just worried about loose skin (i know its not going to be like them 30 stoners who loose 80% of their bodyweight lol but still worried something may be there)


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

And now people see why @dutch_scott keep me sane 

@Fatstuff there's always been a little loose skinf on me mate but that's due to me being very very fat for years. At 23 I was a 19 and half stone blob, there's pics floating about somewhere and Scott's heard the stories from my family about my eating habbits.

When I cut right down you can hardly see it but I know it's there. You can use various methods to try get rid of it but either knife or laser is the only REAL way to do it. Don't get me wrong, it's not like I've got a saggin apron like a lot of people, mine really is just a little bit and I reckon in a few years of stayin lean it'll be gone.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Hire a mad scientist and its easy @dutch_scott


I intend to lol!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RACK said:


> And now people see why @dutch_scott keep me sane
> 
> @Fatstuff there's always been a little loose skinf on me mate but that's due to me being very very fat for years. At 23 I was a 19 and half stone blob, there's pics floating about somewhere and Scott's heard the stories from my family about my eating habbits.
> 
> When I cut right down you can hardly see it but I know it's there. You can use various methods to try get rid of it but either knife or laser is the only REAL way to do it. Don't get me wrong, it's not like I've got a saggin apron like a lot of people, mine really is just a little bit and I reckon in a few years of stayin lean it'll be gone.


i hope im ok then (thats if i manage to get lean enough for it to be a worry lol) cheers


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Last weak point leg session done. Felt awesome but horrible as always.

Progress wise; Lying hamstring curls up 2.5kg, Squats up 10kg, Hack squats deep up 20lb, One leg lying curls up 2.5kg, Wide leg press up 25lb


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Last weak point leg session done. Felt awesome but horrible as always.

Progress wise; Lying hamstring curls up 2.5kg, Squats up 10kg, Hack squats deep up 20lb, One leg lying curls up 2.5kg, Wide leg press up 25lb


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Smashed these last few weeks mate by the looks of it!

Seen Daz C in the gym today, wished him luck for the finals. He is looking lean and big for classics!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yep, been a good 3 solid weeks of progress for weak points and can't wait for monday as a whole new start, oh and pct lol

Daz is a top bloke, gonna send him a text tomorrow wishing him luck


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Seems it, didn't want to interrupt his session too much as he had his headphones in but thought **** it wish him luck anyway and he was sound.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

IP (Insomnia Post) 

Was asleep pretty early tonight but woke just now with a stuuuuuuuuipd tickley cough that's just flat out makin me mad. Like I've got a constant itch in my throat!!!!!

Got a busy day at work tomorrow and still at logger heads with them about the weekend only thing is jobs aren't exactly easy things to get at the min so need to box a tad clever.

Had a massive head wobble yesterday but as said, Scott sorted me out as always. All meds are in place for monday to start pct and in a few weeks time I'll feel, and more importantly look a lot better.

Gaggin for delts later as its got to be bar far my bestestest session. Will list it with my 5am-ish cardio post. I'll also be doin my little 300rep abs circuit before hittin the streets today too.

Catch y'all in a few hours


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Bestestest <3 love that word lol. Go back to sleep u need your rest!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Woi oi. Happy Friday Rack!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Kaywoodham its one of my faves too lol. I dropped back off, glad to see you in here again too x

@Fatboy80 hell yeah man! Got that friiiiiday feelin 

Up now, diet redbull in hand quick forum check and post on here then its abs and cardio time. Happy and mad I've slept til 6 but again body must need the rest

Hoping to get outta work early as want to be done and dusted, had enough there this week for various reasons although delt session is quick; Incline rear delt raises , Cable rear delts , Seated laterals , Top head press , One arm overhead dumbell extentions (pin arm to head) , Seated calves (heavy)

Pretty sad to see this workout go but next weeks is AWESOME! I'll be postin full details on the Alpha 7-2-10 system next week though

Weight this mornin is 90.2kg/14st 2.4lb but will get weighed tomorrow too before takin carbs in. I'll defo be usin more energy from monday with the extra volume and Scott says I can prob have another shake or some chicken if hunger gets too much, so you know its gonna be a tough week!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Morning rack!

High 5 to the cardio crew, smashing it way too early in the morning 

You excited about the weekend?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm glad its the weekend but sad I can't make the finals. I was waitin for Aaron to get settle up here then give him a call, same with daz. I wanted to cheer thenm on but work are bein cnuts. Sorry bout use of the C word x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Oh sorry I didn't know  damn that pesky work, always getting in the way!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You put it so much more polite than me lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Oh don't worry, I'm partial to a bit of c word action when it suits


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I love the c word 

Got to work and things have kicked off, well I have. I have to keep my mouth shut as I'm on a warning last week as it is, naughty RACK.

Legs are tightening up by the hour but still wanting to do the 2mile run in the morning and beat last weeks time.

Sent a pic to @dutch_scott earlier and will see what he thinks. I'm pretty ok with how I look, abs are there and defo filled/filling out still


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm always lurking don't worry 

I just wait for pictures. Lol.

Why did u get a warning? Tut tut!!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Kay, your avis just get better and better!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

BB2 said:


> Kay, your avis just get better and better!


Haha well when the trainings doing u good no point not showing it off lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm always lurking don't worry
> 
> I just wait for pictures. Lol.
> 
> Why did u get a warning? Tut tut!!


I'm don't think I'll be puttin pics up for a bit, give it 3 weeks til PCT is done. Although might send you one.

I got a warning for "Threatening Behaviour" looooong story

And do have to agree with BB2, loving your avi


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Final weakpoint session done and dusted

Progress; Incline rear delt raises up 5lb, Cable rear delts up 1peg, Seated laterals up 5lb, Top head press up 10lb, One arm overhead dumbell extentions (pin arm to head) up 5lb, Seated calves (heavy) up 10kg

Delt pumped and sore as hell. The 3 scoops of cursed had me buzzing and the diet redbull before helped. I'm well pleased with how my lifts have come on over the past few weeks.

Weekend will be spent chillin with food, run tomorrow and what ever else turns up. Not sure what to have as treat/cheats as thought I'd be at the finals but sure I'll sort somethin out

Can't wait for monday's new training. I'm even excited for pct...... Wait wut?!?!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Been quiet from friday night as was pi55ed off with the work and some personal issues. Couldn't get out of work and argued til I was blue in the face. Yesterday, headfooked slightly as got on the scales and weighed in at 91.6kg, totally stooooooooooopid of me to lose it as for 1 it'll be just water and 2 I know better than to let my tampon fall out. Had an upset stomach for a day as think I undercooked some chicken so had a couple of cheats (allowed by Scott) to lighten my mood and give me a little mental break. Had a mate from work ring me and say he might be able to cover me this afternoon. He rang a little bit ago, said he would so I'm now on route to see Scott, smash my chest with new routine, work the cheats off and chat about pct that starts tomorrow, I'm wantin body to have just about recovered for mine and The Dazzlers bday weekender at 18-30's reunion at the end of Nov so the timing should be about right for me lookin well. Weekend started sh1t but should end ok, be good to get outta Rotherham for and not stress for a bit. Will have tomorrow off trainin as obvs trainin today but will be doin double cardio for my own mind and to stop me bein bored. Will write the session up with Scott after and also monday goin to write a post about how I keep myself motivated as I get a lot of people askin me.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

You can lose the odd battle and still win the war mate  Have a good day down in farmrrrr laaand.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah mate, always find an upside 

Just finsihed chest session with @dutch_scott and loved the new volume. Session was; chest

Bench, flat db press, inc db press, inc bench, flat fly, inc fly, dips. Then abs to finish and doin cardio as I type

Weighed in at 92kg/14st 6lb so 19kg/3st over stage weight scotts likin how I'm growin and pleased with progress. Quick pic to follow soon to show current condition too but not givin too much away 

Nice chill out and some food for me after this before I set off home

As said, tomorrow will be a rest day as done chest today


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Pics


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Chest pumped much? Need to get out of your own head growing everyweek mate, still looking lean. Need to get growing now every ****er is leaving me for dead!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Looking good Rack. I love dips..


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Good work on staying lean mate


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers guys. Yep, no matter how strict, motivated I am, even I have the odd wobble and even though I can motivate others like crazy. I'm fine now and not a care in the world, scotts happy, I'm hapy and for a 3st gain I'm not a bloater haha. Will be postin about motivation tomorrow as I'll have some time due to not trainin


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

If its worse than giant sets I'll have to put a tampon in and a maxi pad, with wings! To stop get gettin stroppy haha

Oh and mate, seen as you can only find a Costa, get a skinny gingerbread latte. Trust me! Its worth cheatin on starbucks for


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

LOL, good news on that front new starbucks opening in next few weeks just down the road from me ! Might go into costa tomorrow and give that a go, sounds interesting


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Trust me mate, I'd not lie to my singin buddy 

Insomnia Post

Was thinkin before I fell asleep that I'm gonna find a new gym. Been very so-so bout where I train for a bit now. Don't get me wrong, its ok. Bit hardcore for some but tbh its 20mins away on a good day, 30mins back cos of rush hour and the openin times can be strange, plus shut on a sunday.

Gonna go have a look at one just down the road from work, so 5mins and in rotherham so don't have to battle with meadowhall traffic and with Xmas comin thatll be a god send. I take as long gettin to and from my gym at the min as I do training.

Off to look at Total Rebuild and if I like it I'll be startin monday. Big gym, mostly new kit so can see me swappin tbh but we'll see

Right, back off to try and sleep as up for cardio soon. Although it is a rest day tomorrow


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Haha, it saved my reply as draft instead of sendin :'( #StupidLittleThumbsOfMine


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Normal 515am alarm has done its job. Diet redbull time then its cardiooooooooo, alrthough could gladly stay in bed as its gonna be a wet one again!

Will do a light cardio session after work too later today seen as no lifting


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning mate. Not raining down here. I did another 10k run last night, without the pooch this time, managed to get under 60mins at 59-09. Shaved 5 mins off my last time. Not bad for a fatty #notbuiltforlongdistancerunning


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

That's an awesome time mate, no way would I be able to do that. I've started puttin a 50meter hill sprint at the end of my cardio and that's fine for now lol


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

I've been like you last few nights mate! Slept four and a half hours last night, up at half 6 for food prep just couldn't drop off. Think it could be the 4 diet red bulls (large ones) during the day then the curse pre workout? Good job the GH is in as I still feel fresh as a ****ing daisy this morning!

Can't wait for next trip, missing your taylor swift impressions! Rest day today so gingerbread latte will have to be sampled, now I need to find a coffee slut to come with....!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hahaha, Like........ EVERRRRR 

GH will defo help with making you feel fresher, always did with me too.

It's not a coffee slut, it's a latte date. Girls love that stuff and there's always a hot girl serving in those places!!

Just called into the gym I was on about last night on the way to work. Drove past it prob twice a day since it's opened at literally 5mins from work. It's like a smaller version of Ministry Of Fitness. All brand new kit and clean too. It's closer, cheaper and has better equipment so it's kinda a no brainer. Even though I paid for the week at my usual gym I might just sack it off and start there tomorrow for legs. I'll think more about that tonight.

Few pics of it on their website here; http://www.totalrebuildgym.co.uk/


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Not had much to do at work so just been planning ahead for the next few days.

Today, nothing much just eat, cardio and rest later

Thursday, Join new gym, do legs then nip see my bro

Friday, Delts and arms, later on out in sheff (I'll be the transporter as usual)

Saturday, Meet up with @Bad Alan in leeds and pick a few bits and bobs up From Hi-Definiton there. Might be his coffee slut too lol

Sunday, Meetin up with someone for a little shopping and a cheat meal so see how that goes.

I like having plans


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cos I'm a dyslexic fawk and wrote things down wrong #FacePalm

Turns out I'll be trainin arms saturday as I'd wrote trainin days down wrong, works for me though as all I do on a saturday mornin is sit watchin sky movies lol


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

RACK said:


> Cos I'm a dyslexic fawk and wrote things down wrong #FacePalm
> 
> Turns out I'll be trainin arms saturday as I'd wrote trainin days down wrong, works for me though as all I do on a saturday mornin is sit watchin sky movies lol


RAACCKKKMANNNN why don't you come over leeds way and train arms with me Sat as thats my day aswell? One of the gyms I use is 20mins from hi-def?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll see what time I get in saturday mornin mate lol


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

No worries mate, hitting costa tomorrow for a pre-workout gay coffee...!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yet again insomnia posting

Works been a nightmare lately and no doubt isn't helpin my mood or sleepin. Trainin is still awesome even though appetite is through the roof. I literally wanna eat anythin and everythin! The only reason I want to go to sleep is so breakfast comes quicker. In prep I'd love the hunger cos I knew I was and gettin super lean. It'll be fine in a few more weeks

Usual cardio in the mornin then legs at the new gym later will be; Atg squats, deep leg press 2 close-2 med-2 wide, hack squat feet together, lunges on bench, lyin leg curl, seated leg curl, standing single leg curl

I've got a feelin I'll be on the phone to Scott cryin after it lol

Can't wait to get in the new gym and have a new driving force as there's quite a few beasts in there!

Right off back to sleep ready for my 515am alarm


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You know the drill at this time; up, abs, diet redbull, cardio

Looks like a dry session today too so I'm well happy with that. Sw4nky Tunes live set playin and me poundin the streets. Good times


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning sir, nearly the weekend!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Sure is buddy. Mine shoiuld be good as a few things planned. You up to much?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

RACK said:


> Sure is buddy. Mine shoiuld be good as a few things planned. You up to much?


Taking mrs out on sat night to cinema, then Indian after, so will have a cheat day, well, maybe a cheat half day type thing, as don't wanna go too overboard.

We've accepted an offer on our house, so we'll have a look for somewhere to rent until we start building ours early next year.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice plans, and well done on the house sale. No I'm on top of my money I'll be back on the market for a place now.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

For some reason (and prob a little chat to Scott last night) my appetite seems to have been curbbed today. For weeks and weeks and even yesterday I've been sturggling to hold it back. Today it's like I want something to eat but I don't Need or Have to have something if that makes sense?

Mindset has switched now, one day to go and it's carbs satruday and the same sunday with 2 treat meals (First is a TGI's with some nice company) 2nd is looking like a small pizza and maybe a little bit of cheesecake (Fook company on that one, I would share those for a night with Elisha Cuthbert........ ok maybe I would the pizza but defo not the cheesecake!)

Feels great not to be staring at my food here on the desk and wanting to just savage it..... much like how I look at Elisha Cuthbert haha


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just got back from new gym....... Loved it! Few people in there I'm good mates with so said heyup, put my headphones in and did legs!

Tough session with the volume but atg squats last week were 70kg, this week 100kg so can't grumble at that 

Rest of it was new rep range so can't exactly comment on progress but will next week

Best bit bout new gym, 6mins from work to there, 8mins from gym to home. So less than a 1/3 of the travellin time too and from the old gym

Just got to eat and chill the rest of the night now. #HappyRack


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Good stuff mate, which do you dislike more for legs giant sets or 7-2-10  ??!?!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Giant sets! They just pure rancid! I enjoyed this session. Had to change things on hams slightly as no seated curl so was 3 sets on layin and 3 sets single standin. Props to scott as when I text to ask he fired straight back with a "yes"


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

The pump on giant sets is the painful thing, this volume and moving round all the different excercises was torture for me though! I think it hurts more aswell because you can go heavier with it only being straight sets whereas you're fatigued as **** on giant sets so its comparatively lighter.

Must be pleased with finding a quality gym nearer home with good equipment, I have nothing like that near me and travel 30-45mins to a good gym on my days off work otherwise its the local ****ter for me lol!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Weights still aren't huge at the min mate as concentrating on form still but do feel every rep

It kinda wipes the floor with the gym you came to train at, so much better and just loadsa stuff


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Insomnia Post

Been up bout 30mins and just can't drop off. Didn't fall asleep til 1230ish but just don't seem tired at all.

Been downstairs had 1 scoop of caesin to see me through til I go for cardio in a few hours. Should have my mate comin too, he's been a couple of times at night but I'm very touch and go about the 530am session. He needs it as needs to lose a serious amount of weight but I'm done tryin to motivate him as he does just have the biggest book of excuses in the world. Not great to say we're off to Butlins at the end of Nov for a weekender and he wants to be in some kinda of shape. Also wants to come to ibiza in the summer so really needs to start doin somethin now. He doesn't train but I've got him doin IF and he's dropped about 20lb but needs to keep it up

Anyway, while up I've wrote my next 2 workouts down in my little book to take to the new gym. Delts tomorrow will be a pretty quick session. No pressin as my front delts over power the rest anyway and will be gettin hit on chest day. So the session is; Standing lat raise, seated lat raise, cable lat raise, rear delt machine, bent over raise

Might through some weighted ab work in at the end too

Better go back to bed and see if I can drop back off to sleep

See y'all in 3 and a bit hours for cardio


----------



## nutritionshack (Apr 25, 2012)

Maybe try a natural sleep aid or something or a good old horlicks out like a light some times i do loads of cardio always tires me out for bed


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I am thinkin bout swapppin cardio to later on tbh mate

Right cardio time my mate's got 10mins to show up before I'm off alone


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

RACK said:


> I am thinkin bout swapppin cardio to later on tbh mate
> 
> Right cardio time my mate's got 10mins to show up before I'm off alone


I'd come along n join ya, bit far though!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

lol too right, on a good day I can make it near you in about 2 and half hours. Last weekend with traffic it was 4.

Mate was a no show, so I'm waitin for an excuse text through to my phone pretty soon. Been at work 30mins and gaggin to get out to go do shoulders so might even try work my lunch so can finish at 3 and get to the gym early.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

mate best way to sort out insomnia is to knock one out! it always makes me sleepy! Knock one out a good dose of night nurse and you'll be in a coma!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'd rather find a nurse in the night to knock one out for me......... hmmmmm might have to check my fb for an ex


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Did someone say they need a nurse!? Lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's gone past want and need now K, I HAVE TO HAVE a nurse!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> It's gone past want and need now K, I HAVE TO HAVE a nurse!!!!!!!!!!


how about this lovely?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Wellll... Good luck finding one  tehe


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Liam, she's well past the "Size 10" rule!!!

Kay, one thing I've learnt about nurses.......... they're all crazy, I had the bruises and broken nose to prove it!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> Liam, she's well past the "Size 10" rule!!!
> 
> Kay, one thing I've learnt about nurses.......... they're all crazy, I had the bruises and broken nose to prove it!


I can vouch for this. A girl i was seeing a few years ago was a nurse and lucky for me when i was in hospital a few months back she was my nurse! Turns out women can hold a grudge!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Rack are you sure she's over a size 10? They say the camera adds weight and maybe the lighting is poor


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

RACK said:


> Liam, she's well past the "Size 10" rule!!!
> 
> Kay, one thing I've learnt about nurses.......... they're all crazy, I had the bruises and broken nose to prove it!


Wow, u r into some dirty sh1t aren't u!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Liam, she needs to stop eating cameras if they add lb's 

Kay, you have nooooo idea  one of the nurses used to like choking me....... although the time she did it while I was drivin I realised enough was enough


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Really? Or u making it up? Lol. Where on earth did u find her!? U didn't buy another off the Internet did u...


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's a true story, happened at halloween 2 years ago. Split with Lucy (first time), got with this 21year old nurse, 5ft 10in, size 8, trained, stunning and we got along great...... until she went out. Long story short, she came to the nightclub I was in, text me where to meet her and she was all over some other guy, I just smiled and said that was it. FF to 3am she rings me in tears saying she's on her own and scared and got no cash, me being me went and picked her up and said I'd take her to her mates house. She said I was quiet and then ranted off at me before un doing her seat belt, grabbin my throat and then broke my nose and bruised my eye. Only thing I could do was pin her to the seat in sheer anger as we were comin to a round about. I got back with Lucy about a week after and won't go out with a tall girl again as they have too much leverage when punching down!!!

I bumped into her in shef the other week and first thing she said was how sorry she was and she'd made a mistake, I just smiled and chatted for a bit. She's still stunning too and the sex was insane but reckon I can live without yet another broken nose.

Although I am out in Sheffield later..........


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

On a happier note, here's one of the tunes that never lets me down to get me pumped and in the mood for the gym or a big lift.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Omg u could go on Jezza and talk about that story.

What a lunatic. Yh but sex gets better as time goes on with someone but in your case it just would of got more violent, she would of had the bin bags and Sellotape out in no time! Actual freak.

N why was she all over another guy when meeting u? Again very very odd. Well obviously steaming but still.

Got to watch the pretty ones John! The tall ones anyway


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Sex can sometimes get borin or worse too, been there done that, told the girl to get off and what was she trying to do!!!!

It was when she had a drink she just lost it. And I'd rather have 10 pretty girls who are crazy than an ugly one......... I'm pretty shallow like that.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah now u say it... At least all the sh1t I've had it's come from pretty guys, fuk going near an ugly one hahaha


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Exactly. I always say the same things to girls when they have a go at me "Who would you rather have sweating on top of you, Channin Tatum or Peter Kay......... Remember Peter Kay has a lot of personality!" They soon go quiet!

Oh and here's a pic of took the night after the girl didn't appreiciate me dumping her (note top of my nose and eye lol)


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

RACK said:


> It's a true story, happened at halloween 2 years ago. Split with Lucy (first time), got with this 21year old nurse, 5ft 10in, size 8, trained, stunning and we got along great...... until she went out. Long story short, she came to the nightclub I was in, text me where to meet her and she was all over some other guy, I just smiled and said that was it. FF to 3am she rings me in tears saying she's on her own and scared and got no cash, me being me went and picked her up and said I'd take her to her mates house. She said I was quiet and then ranted off at me before un doing her seat belt, grabbin my throat and then broke my nose and bruised my eye. Only thing I could do was pin her to the seat in sheer anger as we were comin to a round about. I got back with Lucy about a week after and won't go out with a tall girl again as they have too much leverage when punching down!!!
> 
> I bumped into her in shef the other week and first thing she said was how sorry she was and she'd made a mistake, I just smiled and chatted for a bit. She's still stunning too and the sex was insane but reckon I can live without yet another broken nose.
> 
> Although I am out in Sheffield later..........


That's awful.

Did you bum her?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Not after that, I didn't fancy round 2, I was losing on points lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Did u bum her lololololollll


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Nothing like a mad girl!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Delts done, strange doin no pressin and very quick session but good pumps and startin to look a lot more full too. Weighed in at 91.6kg/14st 5lb this mornin so I'm happy with that for now

Just chillin now til out in shef later.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Have a good night mate


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Had a good night last night, shef wasn't that full but think cos everyone is out tonight. Can't complain though as got some good attention and had a top laugh. I left my mates to it bout 1ish.

Arms was;

Bis; Straight arm bb curls, bb preacher curls, standing alt curls, seated hammer curls, close grip cable curls, rope hammer curls

Tris; Over head db ext (2 hands), press downs 2 ropes, 2 close Over hand bar, 2 Underhand bar, One arm overhead db ext (arm pinned to head), db kickbacks, one hand underhand cable press down

Seated calf 4x50 reps

Session felt great, big pumps and loved it. Goin to do some cardio later on.

Carbs are goin in nicely today and met up with @Bad Alan for a catch up and a Nandos

Not got anythin planned for later except cardio so will see where the night takes me. Tomorrow its cardio first thing and double cheat meal day, one with company, the other alone as I don't always like sharing


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just spoke to scott about things. Body just isn't reactin how I'd thought and my head is all over. As always a quick chat with Scott and a solution was sorted that's chilled me out instantly.

Cheats are now gone, saturdays diet will be the same as a week day but protein upped on these days. Sunday swap 2 meals for oats, whey and fruit and that's it

At this stage I don't want to cheat and they're drivin me mad. One thing I know now for certain is no food tastes as good as abs feel. I'm 4 weeks away from my bday weekender so I want my abs back for then!

#FocussedToFook


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I know what you mean about the cheats, I look forward to them, then feel crap afterwards. Think I might have a similar rethink for the next one.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

We need the 'Has cheat meal, feels like a fat waster' meme picture right now... 

Ah found it on your fb page lol!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Fatboy80 I didn't feel bad about the cheats and can easily eat anything and everything. The thing that bothers me is not lookin my best.

@defdaz hahahaha love that pic!

Been a bit quiet this weekend as been busy and had a few things to do. As said before I spoke to Scott last night and a new focus was brought to the table. I'm not loving my reflection at the min and after 5 weeks post show, just got weighed at 97kg so a BIG weight gain. I like to drop to 86kg in 4 weeks time. So I've challenged myself to this and we know how much I love a challenge. 11kg in 4 weeks............meh, I'v e dropped more in less time haha

Food all prep'd for tomorrow and I'll be up and pounding the streets at 530am. Even just had my mate come with me as I told him he really needs to get his finger on hte button now as I'll be on point for the weekender! RACK's coming back!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Soooo my love for music got me to get hte new SHM album "Until Now" and GOD DAYAM!!!! It's just pure awesome!

Been listening to this track a lot as the lyrics just punch me in the face and the build up from 30secs to 1min is good, but then from 1.30 when the lyrics kick in it's just orgasmic!!! It just takes me back to Milton Keynes Bowl and being stood there watching SHM! I swear at 2.22 I could come and then more vocals come in! Just pure music!!

Some people listen to music.... I HEAR it!!






Also this one too as the beat one, build up starts at 1.38 then just drops at 2.00!!!!! LOVE IT!






SHM at MKB was/is one of the best memories of my life and the set is usually played at least twice a day by me


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

And if you weren't at MKB then






Go to 3.06 and you'll see what the first tune looked like. And get ready for the light show when "ONE" comes on. It was worth being in prep and not drinking for that day.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

RACK said:


> @Fatboy80 I didn't feel bad about the cheats and can easily eat anything and everything. The thing that bothers me is not lookin my best.
> 
> @defdaz hahahaha love that pic!
> 
> ...


Good mate, I remember you saying you wanted to stay lean with abs showing after the show. Get busy!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Sounding positive, good you've got your plan sorted. Personally think you look good now from what I've seen but if you prefer to be abs out/leaner all year then go for it, you know you can do it now mate.

Did you drop the cheats today or have one last hurrah?!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning Rack, I'll look forward to watching this new challenge unfold, best of luck with it mate.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@defdaz yep I'm a bit of an abs whore now I've had them properly. I've enjoyed gainin but enough has been put on now. Time to get the loook back that got me noticed more 

@Bad Alan cheers mate, don't get me wrong I look decent enough, I'm just not as lean as I want to be and droppin back to a leaner base will make me a lot happier and keep me more focussed

@Fatboy80 thanks pal just headin out the door now

Its cardio time. My mate was supposed to be comin with me but yet again he's a no show. Dropped to 94.6kg this mornin so p1ssed 3kg out over night haha feelin awesome too knowin I have to be mega strict again, I guess I'm kinda sick like that 

Chest later is; Bench, flat db press, inc bench, inc db press, flat fly, inc fly, dips


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Your mate sounds like he's really sussed this AM cardio lark!!! How many chances do you give him? You can lead a horse to water....


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I ask him everyday cos the excuses he has are priceless. The last one "I was up, I put my boxers on, 1 sock and fell back asleep" haha. Sheer genius


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

RACK said:


> Soooo my love for music got me to get hte new SHM album "Until Now" and GOD DAYAM!!!! It's just pure awesome!
> 
> Been listening to this track a lot as the lyrics just punch me in the face and the build up from 30secs to 1min is good, but then from 1.30 when the lyrics kick in it's just orgasmic!!! It just takes me back to Milton Keynes Bowl and being stood there watching SHM! I swear at 2.22 I could come and then more vocals come in! Just pure music!!
> 
> ...


Loving the tunes pal, Going to see hard well in 2 weeks, just got my ticket last night, can't go wrong for 25 quid


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

RACK said:


> I ask him everyday cos the excuses he has are priceless. The last one "I was up, I put my boxers on, 1 sock and fell back asleep" haha. Sheer genius


Fair play, I think I'd have only asked the once!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Dorian Gray Hardwell is great, saw him in Ibiza a couple of times I think

@Fatboy80 thing is mate, I know he's not gonna come, he know's he's not gonna come but I just get on with my own cardio. In 4 weeks I'll look good for the bday weekender, he's gonna look a mess and we'll all be taking the p1ss and so will girls......... it'll be self inflicted by him so on his head be it


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Ha ha, brilliant, where you going for the weekend?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Goin here: http://www.thebigreunion.com/

Now you know why the abs HAVE to be back


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

With u about SHM, few scoops of jack3d and that blasting makes for a perfect drive to the gym!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You know this!!!!!!!!!! I'm chewing my own face off by the time I walk in the gym haha


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I think weeks of insomnia have fially caught up on me. Can hardly keep my eyes open today. Worked my lunch so will be leaving here at 330 and I'm half tempted to go home and nap before training but I've got free coffee, a can of redbull and 3 scoops of Curse that will tell me different I think.

See how I feel in an hour


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yep, I'm defo off training after necking thses!!


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

RACK said:


> Yep, I'm defo off training after necking thses!!


They dont actually taste that bad those blue charge things!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

True mate, plus get 12 for £4.50 so a lot cheaper than red bull.

Skin is tingling nicely so curse kicking in.  Time to leave work and drive all of 5mins to the gym


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Rack, how do your stats differ from the last comp you done? Measurement wise?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

RACK said:


> True mate, plus get 12 for £4.50 so a lot cheaper than red bull.
> 
> Skin is tingling nicely so curse kicking in. Time to leave work and drive all of 5mins to the gym


HAAAAAAAVE IT!!!!

Mines kicked in I'm off my head, going gym now :0


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

RACK said:


> True mate, plus get 12 for £4.50 so a lot cheaper than red bull.
> 
> Skin is tingling nicely so curse kicking in. Time to leave work and drive all of 5mins to the gym


I've just started buying those Asda energy drinks. They're not bad taste wise and cheap.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cas, not sure mate I know I'm bigger, leaner and stronger though

Chest session done. Weights up on all exercises but had to change order slightly and use smith instead of flat bench as it was a bit full.

None stop plssin all down so hopin water startin to come off. Mood is swingin like murphys balls due to clomid but no where near as bad as its been in the past

Get home, eat and chill for the rest of the night


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

RACK said:


> Cas, not sure mate I know I'm bigger, leaner and stronger though
> 
> Chest session done. Weights up on all exercises but had to change order slightly and use smith instead of flat bench as it was a bit full.
> 
> ...


How can you know you are bigger if you can't compare measurements from both times? Although tbh I can see you are bigger from the photos, but it would have been nice to know how much bigger....or even if its just a camera trick lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Haha, its just how my clothes fit, body shape and stength are mate. I'm not hooked on stats like a lot of people.


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

RACK, You're training natty just now are you not?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yep as the big man says I'm in pct for a few more weeks then natty for a good while

Didn't get to bed last night til bout 12ish as had some massive drama kick off. Funny thing is I slept like a log after it.

Cardio now and back later which will be; Deads, bent row, t-bar, low pulley, front bb shrugs, behind bb shrugs, db shrugs, seated calf raise


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Drama? Go onnnnnnn......


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Morning rackster!

Aaron said u would appreciate this ode to the meatball subway...


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Fatboy80 let's just say it's a massive delayed reaction and down to the wonder that is facebook. No doubt they'll be some backlash from it and my car will be on fire by the end of the week, but hey ho 

@RXQueenie hahahaha the man is a legend!!! We always have a subway post drinkin session.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Haha yeah so he tells me  more pics to come... You'll laugh


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll look forward to them 

Mood is far better than this weekend and thanks to no cheats on sunday water is just flyin outta be so can see me weighing a damn sight less than the 97.5kg I did sunday night. The water gain is due to my body not handling oestrogen well, the first week of PCT bloated me massively but looks like this week I'll be fine, after that even better. I won't be touchin a beer til the 23rd either as that's when the bday weekender is.

Head is back in prep mode as the foucs is back with a back with a vigar! 25 days left and I reckon I'll be looking good for my 32nd day of birth (god that makes me feel old-ish)

Just want to get to the gym now and do back session!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

32!!!!!!!!!! For some reason i thought u were like 28 or something


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You're my new best friend


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

RACK said:


> You're my new best friend


 @dutch_scott

haha try worm your way out of this one john boy !


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Scott's my brother  #Winning haha


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

haha and don't let anyone brand you as 32 just yet got a month of being 31 left !


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Popping in to make sure all is well shaft

As you were


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Deffo gna tear Leeds up!
> 
> @badalan @liam0810 me rack etc


HAHA how are you at handling your drink considering you hardly ever do? Or will we have to wait and see lol!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

hahahah noted :laugh:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@CJ all is good thanks mate, now I'm not holding as much water as the hoover dam!!

This is true about Scott drinking, I hardly drink yet me and him tore sheffield up, danced with Jack Sparrow, necked jager bombs, and blagged entry to everywhere. Then had a subway in the taxi home. And this was after a heavy night in rotherham too.

For some reason I didn't drink all the way through prep yet at MINT I was drinking for 13hours straight


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

32 looking gd rack would have never guests you was other 30.

How old is everyone in team alpha if you don't me asking


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Got2getlean said:


> 32 looking gd rack would have never guests you was other 30.
> 
> How old is everyone in team alpha if you don't me asking


Twenty ****ing three mate (just!) Feel every year of it lol!

John your only as old as the women you feel mate!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

First girl 23 then  although only felt her that day

2nd 25 but only feel her when we're out

3rd is gemma who's 28

4th is Lucy who's 32

Sure I'll have some more pics somewhere of me changin age


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

im 27 in a few weeks ;'(((((((


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Got2getlean said:


> 32 looking gd rack would have never guests you was other 30.
> 
> How old is everyone in team alpha if you don't me asking


24


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm 18


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Had an awesome session, progress was; Deads up 10kg, bent row up 5kg, t-bar new machine so didn't count it, low pulley up 5kg, front bb shrugs up 5kg, behind bb shrugs up 5kg, db shrugs up 20lb, seated calf raise up 10kg

Pretty clear that my grip is catch in up with my strength now as that's 40kg on my dead in 4 weeks since not usin straps. The straps no doubt hindered my forearms and grip for years

Off to electric beach later then hopin for a chilled night and no more drama


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> I'm 18


+10 !


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> +10 !


How dare you!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

RACK said:


> Had an awesome session, progress was; Deads up 10kg, bent row up 5kg, t-bar new machine so didn't count it, low pulley up 5kg, front bb shrugs up 5kg, behind bb shrugs up 5kg, db shrugs up 20lb, seated calf raise up 10kg
> 
> Pretty clear that my grip is catch in up with my strength now as that's 40kg on my dead in 4 weeks since not usin straps. The straps no doubt hindered my forearms and grip for years
> 
> Off to electric beach later then hopin for a chilled night and no more drama


Really need to get myself back to the sunbeds keep forgetting! How's new gym, better to work out in? or just prefer it for convenience?

Looks like I'm the alpha baby lol, how old is @Got2getlean


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Really need to get myself back to the sunbeds keep forgetting! How's new gym, better to work out in? or just prefer it for convenience?
> 
> Looks like I'm the alpha baby lol, how old is @Got2getlean


I am 21 mate


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Nooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

looks like Im the grandad then, 40 : (


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm 32 :whistling:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Think bb2 is older than u Paul b!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> Think bb2 is older than u Paul b!


Thank fvck for that:lol:. To be honest everyone tells me I look about 35,so its not all bad.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Nooooooooooooooooo!


Haha not a big gap tho you old f**ker


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

23 is the best age tho IMO...


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> 23 is the best age tho IMO...


I can't wait to be 23!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> 23 is the best age tho IMO...


Daaaammmnn straight, and get real Liam we all know your old as F U C K


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Daaaammmnn straight, and get real Liam we all know your old as F U C K


But not as old as Rack! Plus I'm like a fine wine, I get better with age haha


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Ok ok, so I'm gettin on a bit 

Nothing really to report today, abs and cardio done already, cardio again after work as no lifting tonight.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Had a really good chat with @dutch_scott last night. Prob on the phone about an hour to each other. Long story short, the drama that kicked off the other night is karma's way of coming back and givin me a damn good slap! Hard for me and my ego to handle but it's all self inflicted so I gotta stand and take it. Head's a little shot and that's why I'm glad I'm back gettin leaner as the focus on that takes away the other stuff. Scott pointed out a very valid thing though........ I need to be more dedicated in my presonal life as I am in the gym. For the last year or so my life's just kinda ticked over with me going on and very much off the rails, the messed up thing is, it was only the prep that kept me sane and calmed me down.

Only got a couple of hours sleep last night and by my bday weekend I've got 2 goals, abs and to have a firm grip on my personal life! PCT always seems to spark these feelings off in me and makes me over think far too much, I'm not down or depressed, in fact I'm far from it. I just kinda had an epiphany, you know like when someone gets a massivce shock in a film and the camera zooms in on them and the background zooms out kinda thing. So time for me to prove my Alpha worth and sort my shlt out 

And yes I know that's a bit deep for this time in a morning, what's worse is I've only had 1 diet redbull upto yet so I'm writing this without any caffine!!!

On a training note I neeeeeaaaarrrrlllyy got on the scales this morning but Scott said I've got to wait til saturday so put them back away before I stood on them


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> Think bb2 is older than u Paul b!


F4ck u!!!

i'm 38!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

awaiting dates....ye ol alpha secretary


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hahahsha I though unsaid u were older do some reason apologies 

Sometimes it's so easy to just let something tickover but good your getting on it mate! U always feel better after.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> But not as old as Rack! Plus I'm like a fine wine, I get better with age haha


How old r u @RACK?

I can hear u kidding yourself there Liam u old [email protected]!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Incredible Bulk I'm on it mate  you'll be one of the first to know

@Sambuca I'll be cool mate, have these kinda thoughts once every year.

@Kaywoodham I'm 31, but will be 32 4 weeks tomorrow


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

R u really! I always assumed u were like 27ish lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

long paper round, square wheels on the bike... you know the score


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah Kay, I'm really 32


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cardio is the thrashin down rain done! Back home and final meal eaten too, just nippin to see my family and then its an early night for me. Had an awesome power nap after work and should feel well refreshed for legs tomorrow.

Spoke to @dutch_scott earlier and he's more than happy with my progress since the show, strength up and keepin pretty lean too

24 days to go before weekender


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Lets have some alpha bum fun!

(No ****)


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@dutch_scott I've got a good teacher  you've been great the last couple of weeks mate as with comin off aas,finishin prep and findin a new goal my heads been a little all over. You've kept me chilled and on point. You know I'll smash every order given

@Fatboy80 gotta love bum fun mate haha

Well I did write out an insomnia post, put it on 2 other boards and fell asleep before puttin it on here haha. But here it is anyway

Woke up bout 20mins ago so the usual fb/twitter/forums check and a little post

Should have got some decent sleep even though up now for a little bit.

Want to get on the scales as I've made a decent change in the mirror since the weekend

Lookin forward to legs later; Atg squats, deep leg press 2 close-2 med-2 wide, hack squat feet together, lunges on bench, lyin leg curl, seated leg curl

Right off back to sleep as up for cardio in 2 hours (this last bit is pretty useless now)


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning sir. Good news about progress mate, well done.

I've lost 5kgs since starting with @dutch_scott this first 4 weeks


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

That's top work mate, the dutch one knows his stuff


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Mood is far better today, woke up and got a nice shock by my mate texting me saying he was up and coming to do cardio. Looks like my chat worked and he's actually taking notice of what I say. Had to find a way of motivating him to get his ass in gear for the weekender and think the other night when he tried a Religion t-shirt on and didn't look great in it kinda hit a nerve. I keep reminding him of this and it's working a treat. Always gotta find a way to get people doing stuff!

Can't wait for legs later!!!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Did legs last night.....first time I've ever puked in my mouth


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hahaha, nothing like a little bit of vom in the gym


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

One time I puked so hard I thought I was going to take the enamel off the sink. :lol: Squat-puke ftw.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

hahahah now that's a puke!!!!!

Looking gooooooood in the new avi mate!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

RACK said:


> hahahah now that's a puke!!!!!
> 
> Looking gooooooood in the new avi mate!


Stronger the puke = better the abs 

Ha thanks again mate - always looks better the smaller the picture :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Been looking back through my pics from prep and what I weighed, found the below pic where I was round about 86kg (goal I set for the weekender) so this is the aim. Will get there or die trying!!!!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I did it a little bit in my mouth a couple times lunges after doing squats gets me. I'm not very happy with it tho I'm a girl and these things shouldn't happen lol.

And rack I agree, 86kg  lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

RACK said:


> Been looking back through my pics from prep and what I weighed, found the below pic where I was round about 86kg (goal I set for the weekender) so this is the aim. Will get there or die trying!!!!!


whats the plan now rack your cutting again or trying to get bigger?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Oooooh, you just reminded me I got lunges off a bench tonight!!!

I thought you might like the 86kg pic

Although on FB you did like my 95kg pic 

(And before anyone asks "WTF" there is a story behind why I'm laid like that on a sofa outside the girls toilets in SOYO lol)


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

mal said:


> whats the plan now rack your cutting again or trying to get bigger?


Trimmin a bit of the rebound off mate, sunday night I weighed in at 97.5kg/15st 5lb so 24.5kg/3st 13lb gain 5 weeks post show. I'm not comfy and really don't like it so time to trim a few kg's off and then reasses after my bday at the end of this month. I'm far happier being leaner and it doesn't mess my head up as much. I felt fatter on sunday than I did at 18st, but that's just me and my daft head


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

RACK said:


> Trimmin a bit of the rebound off mate, sunday night I weighed in at 97.5kg/15st 5lb so 24.5kg/3st 13lb gain 5 weeks post show. I'm not comfy and really don't like it so time to trim a few kg's off and then reasses after my bday at the end of this month. I'm far happier being leaner and it doesn't mess my head up as much. I felt fatter on sunday than I did at 18st, but that's just me and my daft head


Rebounds are not to healthy...im trying to gain slow and feel better for it,il weigh

today,hopefully a couple of pounds max...


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

RACK said:


> Oooooh, you just reminded me I got lunges off a bench tonight!!!
> 
> I thought you might like the 86kg pic
> 
> ...


Ah yes the one u said u had your finger up your bum


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@mal I was bound to gain after the show mate. I think my body loves bein about 15st but sod that, I want to be lighter and leaner so staying around 13 and half to 14 for a good while will make my body adapt.

@Kaywoodham People did actually think it'd been up my bum after the fb comments. FB is the best and worst thing ever made haha


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Omg people really don't know how to take a joke sometimes lol


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Nowt wrong with a finger up your bum, is there? Is there?! :confused1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

At the min on FB, I'm at it with you, 2 girls from a pub near me, a girl from liverpool and a girl my mate used to go out with........ and those are the one's people have inboxed me about.

I wouldn't mind but I've been like a monk since August! My cock is thinkin it's gettin it's P45!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

defdaz said:


> Nowt wrong with a finger up your bum, is there? Is there?! :confused1:


ONly one????????????? Better make it 2!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

RACK said:


> Been looking back through my pics from prep and what I weighed, found the below pic where I was round about 86kg (goal I set for the weekender) so this is the aim. Will get there or die trying!!!!!


look really good at that weight mate. easy for you to maintain that?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah I reckon it will be easy, I think it would be pretty easy to get and stay even leaner tbh but we'll see what happens after my bday


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i wont wish u luck as you will work ur balls off so  have fun!  good to have a goal for your bday! my bday goal is to drink wine and eat steak at my fav restaurant


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice plan. Already posted it but here's what my bday will be http://www.thebigreunion.com/ ......... 1 big blur haha. If it's anything like dublin, imagine the hangover but with blood all over the bathroom (poor girl!!)


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

RACK said:


> At the min on FB, I'm at it with you, 2 girls from a pub near me, a girl from liverpool and a girl my mate used to go out with........ and those are the one's people have inboxed me about.
> 
> I wouldn't mind but I've been like a monk since August! My cock is thinkin it's gettin it's P45!!!


Hahahahaaaaaaa


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh you laugh...... Even my fat mate is gettin more action than me, he's 4 for 5 at the min I think (4 different girls in 5 weeks) although most of the girls he's pleased would sicken normal men! I'm pretty sure he does the "Walk of shame" to their house, not when comin away!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

He sounds like he has issues. And perhaps an STI. And it don't really count uve pulled them if they're munters ha


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Pull.......... he has to harpoon and winch them!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Work hit and miss today so havin to eat when I can, been all over this week with running to and from a furnace as well.

Meal 4 down now, 345 cursed and pre-WO cocktail taken and then legs. I quite like training after not eating for 3 or so hours as mentally it's like I've fasted so feel I'm burning more fat (total tosh but makes me have a little smile). No real plans for later, jsut home, PWO shake then 60mins later meal 5, chill and maybe go for a coffee then meal 6 pre-bed.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

like me. First time I missed my 12 oclock food 

think i might grab a coffee dieing today!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

As long as all the meals go down I'm not too fussed mate. today meals have been 640, 845, 11 and 1 so pretty evenly spaced out. Shake just now so stomach will hardly have much in it to train on and it's legs so not so much to bring up while doing it either hahaha

It's at night when I get bored it's tough cos I just want to eat but I just go get a coffee instead and that passes an hour


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

nights the worst for me. was saying to scott by time i get back from gym and cook my food I have eaten an absolute sh1t load of food in the space of 2 hours i wobble in to bed lol.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I never have that problem as I can just eat for fun lol. Next all out cheat day will be epic


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

RACK said:


> @mal I was bound to gain after the show mate. I think my body loves bein about 15st but sod that, I want to be lighter and leaner so staying around 13 and half to 14 for a good while will make my body adapt.


same here,ive just weighed and ive gone up 5 pounds already,im glad it aint more,i cant eat any less

really,so will time my carbs different now i think,and lower them to throughout the week,a bit

concerned now about the 4 week mark,but there good problems lol.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just have carbs for breakfast mates, the body rarely stores fat when it's first woke up as it know's it's got another 12-18hours to go before it sleeps again (I'm sure that's how the theory goes)


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Thats my thinking rack,50 gams to 100 over three days,and some PW,,il try that from tomoz,

and some more eph


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

On a scale of 1 - vanessa felts....how fat have you now got


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I wouldn't bother PWO mate, jsut stick to breakfast if you're wanting to lean up. Never done me any harm not having carbs after training


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> On a scale of 1 - vanessa felts....how fat have you now got


Not fat mate, just not as lean as I'd like to be. The 4st gain is defo not 4st of fat lol

My best mate and me got our pic took on friday night and you can see even from my face I'm not like I used to be when gaining weight, death face has gone but hamster chops are kept at bay


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RACK said:


> Not fat mate, just not as lean as I'd like to be. The 4st gain is defo not 4st of fat lol
> 
> My best mate and me got our pic took on friday night and you can see even from my face I'm not like I used to be when gaining weight, death face has gone but hamster chops are kept at bay


lol, of course it isnt 4 stone of fat :lol: im not sure thats even possible in the time frame? Just cells returning to its normal amount of water in them :lol:

(you looked better as david coultard  , bring back the hamster face...currently got more of a Mark Webber look).

(im not sure why the fuc.k im comparing you too f1 drivers tbh).


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@dutch_scott I knew you'd explain it better. Was meanin it fm my own point of view 

Powerhouse I'd kill for coulthard or webbers money mate haha


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Legs...... Served! Progress; Atg squats up 10kg, deep leg press 2 close-2 med-2 wide all up 10kg, hack squat feet together up 5kg, lunges on bench last week did just BW this week up with a 10kg plate, lyin leg curl same as had to do last so more fatigue in hams but standing single leg curl was up 1 pin just before it

Really happy with how things are goin and now gettin a good rom with my squats, I'm goin down as far as I can physically go, did take a little longer than I wanted to do the 2x10reps though so need to keep form nailed before I get sloppy again. Hobblin a little now but smiling. Few bits of food prep to do while havin my PWO shake and I'm done for the night. Fooook me the excitement haha


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Will be takin and sendin a progress pic to @dutch_scott in a few hours and see what he says back.

Cardio at 530am then at 4pm its Delts; Standing lat raise, seated lat raise, cable lat raise, reverse pec dec, bent over raise, weighted ab work.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> bring back the hamster face.


agreed made everybody feel cut/in shape


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

romper stomper said:


> agreed made everybody feel cut/in shape


Mate, I actually lol'd hard at that


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just been on the phone to Scott, he's happy where I'm at. He says legs are much improved and condition is coming back nicely.

Be good to get weighed in tomorrow and see what I'll be compared to the 97.5kg I was sunday night. At a guess I'd say about 92kg-ish but we'll see in the morning


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Progress for Delts; Standing lat raise up 2.5kg, seated lat raise up 2.5kg, cable lat raise up 1 peg but 2x8 reps as can't add half weight so dropped reps, reverse pec dec up 1 peg, bent over raise up 2.5kg

Happy with how my strength is comin on especially in pct. Will be good to see how arms go tomorrow. Plan is bit of a lay in, train at 8am then cardio straight after


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Arms tomorrow will be;

Bis; Straight arm bb curls, bb preacher curls, standing alt curls, seated hammer curls, close grip cable curls, rope hammer curls

Tris; Over head db ext (2 hands), press downs 2 ropes, 2 close Over hand bar, 2 Underhand bar, One arm overhead db ext (arm pinned to head), db kickbacks, one hand underhand cable press down

Seated calf 4x50 reps


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

RACK said:


> *Seated calf 4x50 reps*


All I can say to that is oooooooouuuuuuccchhhhh!!!!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

RACK said:


> *Seated calf 4x50 reps*


All I can say to that is oooooooouuuuuuccchhhhh!!!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

RACK said:


> Progress for Delts; Standing lat raise up 2.5kg, seated lat raise up 2.5kg, cable lat raise up 1 peg but 2x8 reps as can't add half weight so dropped reps, reverse pec dec up 1 peg, bent over raise up 2.5kg
> 
> Happy with how my strength is comin on especially in pct. Will be good to see how arms go tomorrow. Plan is bit of a lay in, train at 8am then cardio straight after


Glad your doing two or more side raises exercises mate, makes such a difference I think. People do four or five exercises for chest or front delts, only one for side delts and then wonder why their delts are looking unbalanced and narrow. FFS!


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Areet rack mate, gotta question for ya....... U no how u have went from like 16st to 18st then down to like 13st, has it ha any effect on ur tattoo ? Lol a nah it's a bit random like but was just curious


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Paul.b they hurt like hell mate haha did 50, 45, 40x2

@defdaz my front delts are too over powerin as it is so its far better just workin on my. Side and rear delts on shoulder day, need more bamance and this should do it  @Daggaz been upto 18st down to 11 and half stone back upto 15st 5lb and am 14st 4lb this mornin. Tattoo is exactly the same mate

Good arm session, progressed by addin reps on bis and weights on tris.

Next week I'm gonna keep weights the same as volume increases so from monday it will be 3x10 on each exercise

Mood is good and weighed in at 91kg / 14st 4lb this mornin so a 6.5kg / 15lb loss since sunday night. Water dropped off and feelin good. Scotts happy with the weight too. 20 days to go til the weekender


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

That's over a stone in six days! WTF!!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

5 days really. What the actual fluck.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Good going mate. Are you looking a lot dryer now then? Did you use high dose of Vit C and dandelion root to help?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'd had a fair few carbs the saturday so was holdin water the sunday night plus a day of food in me too so prob would have weighed less on monday mornin but its a nice kick start for a weeks work  my vit c intake is always 3g last thing at night but no dandelion root this week. Water has been upped to about 6L a day from 4-5L

I did say I wanted to be 86kg for the weekender, so got 5kg to get off still. Let's see what I can do


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> I'd had a fair few carbs the saturday so was holdin water the sunday night plus a day of food in me too so prob would have weighed less on monday mornin but its a nice kick start for a weeks work  my vit c intake is always 3g last thing at night but no dandelion root this week. Water has been upped to about 6L a day from 4-5L
> 
> I did say I wanted to be 86kg for the weekender, so got 5kg to get off still. Let's see what I can do


Easy mate! 3 pound a week should come off easy


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I reckon the extra set added to everythin next week will help burn the 3lb mate


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

7-3-10 next week for you??

Some crazy volume 

Good progression in workouts still, AND even in PCT !


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> 7-3-10 next week for you??
> 
> Some crazy volume
> 
> Good progression in workouts still, AND even in PCT !


X2 keep it up champ


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Cooooeeey!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Where's the rackster?? No 'AM cardio with Murphy' updates??


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Been away for a few days as just not had much time, trainin and diet have been spot on as always. Spoke to @dutch_scott earlier and another little adjust on diet has been made to get the "RACK look" back. Seems my body can hold 92kg fine on about 3000 cals and it's strange as I remember saying a while ago "I'd be happy being a leanish 14 and half stone" it turns out I'm not as I wanna be leaner haha

New diet will be started tomorrow but it's just cardio day so a pretty dull one for me. Legs will be fun thursday as the added set on each exercise is a lot harder than it sounds.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

how come not happy at 92kg? whats ur condition like? or u just like the super 3d abs? 

any news on next meet mate?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Condition in my eyes is alright, back and legs have come on and looking a lot thicker and I'm no where near fat but I'm far from happy with it, I want the abs back mate

Not sure on meet yet, I'll speak with Scott and get it sorted


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Condition in my eyes is alright, back and legs have come on and looking a lot thicker and I'm no where near fat but I'm far from happy with it, I want the abs back mate

Not sure on meet yet, I'll speak with Scott and get it sorted


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i want the abs but i never had them haha 

u over pct now?

what weight are you in ur avi you look in good shape there mate.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm the same now as my avi mate I think, that was a couple of weeks ago when down with Scott. Im not in bad shape at all, just not as sharpe as I want to be


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

RACKSTER!

Knew diet and training would be spot on as always! Hope alls well (or getting there!)


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Im sure alot off you not being lean as u want is in ur head mate you have put loads off size since comp keep going :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Lack of updates due to being mega busy at work. Literally not had a minute. Obvs been speaking to @dutch_scott and things with the diet adjust are goin great, my head is back in prep mode so the hunger and appetite are being dealt with easily.

Extra cardio added in, and tbh I've missed it. Some HIIT and some steady as finally got my fat mate motivated so an extra few mins last thing at night for me sometimes are doing the trick, not just physcially but mentally as when I don't do cardio I feel fat and lazy.

This weeks extra volume has felt tough, also got about a week left of PCT then I'll be a total natty for the bday weekend. Legs last night was sheer hell. Delts tonight and arms tomorrow, will weigh in tomorrow morning and see what the scales says then update.

Got another week left of 3x10 then it gets upped to 4x10 (I think but will confirm with Scott)........... In a sick way I'm looking forward to it!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

weight this morning 90.6kg, so next to no loss this week.

Off to train arms in an hour, cardio straight afer and then goin to see Skyfall later and no doubt be gaggin for some nachos, pic n mix, Ben & Jerrys!!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> weight this morning 90.6kg, so next to no loss this week.
> 
> Off to train arms in an hour, cardio straight afer and then goin to see Skyfall later and no doubt be gaggin for some nachos, pic n mix, Ben & Jerrys!!!


You not happy with the no loss mate or are you looking leaner than last week?

You having a cheat meal tomorrow or are they out the window at the moment? If they aren't why don't you swap it to today and have nachos and ice cream?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

just popping in cos not been in for a while....

your diet seems to chop and change quite frequently Rack whats the reason for this ??? is it boredom ? you cnahnging your goalposts goal wise ??? or can you really be as responsive to your changes and actually see results or negative results that quickly ??

obviously me bieng with big bear i had to wait at least 5 weeks to change anything regardless of weekly resultsuntil i get a good baseline and i had no crap in my body ... so any changes i make now i can pick up on them relatively quick results wise but its still 4 weeks at least before i am sure what is working or what needs changing ??

just interested to hear your views on this mate !!

have a great weekend bro X


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Liam, I'm far from happy at the min mate. No cheat meals for me except 2 bowls of 100 oats on a sunday.

Flinty, the rebound has took it's toll on me. 4st in 5 weeks just aint fun and goin from ripped to well, not ripped isn't best for the head or ego

I'm gonna be off line for a while, not missed the forums the last week or so and tbh I'm fed up of reading my own sh1te/bleetings. Goin stealth for a bit guys so will catch y'all at a later date.

RACK - OUT


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh lol bye then hahaha


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

It looks to me like post show the single hardest thing is dealing with your own mind!

Still done amazing things mate!

Love the health first idea behind Scott's coaching! I get the impression that some neglect that a bit!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

ditz said:


> It looks to me like post show the single hardest thing is dealing with your own mind!
> 
> Still done amazing things mate!
> 
> Love the health first idea behind Scott's coaching! I get the impression that some neglect that a bit!


think a lot of people neglect the health side of things, prove in the silly cycles some do that you read on forums.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Ok, so after a good chat with @dutch_scott the log is back up. Will be to list prigress only and now whiney, moanin and/or bitchin

Just done back and even though in pct progress shows I'm keepin and gainin strength

Progress; Deads up 20kg (140kg now) but 3x8, bent row up 5kg (now 100kg) 3x8, t-bar up 5kg (now 60kg) 3x10, low pulley up 1pin (now pin 13), front bb shrugs up 5kg (now 100kg), behind bb shrugs up 5kg (now 100kg), db shrugs up 10lb (now 110lb), seated calf raise up not sure as new machine

Straps used and ego lifted a little on this session, back pumped to hell, still **** at deads so gonna have to look into form more. Now its stair runs 

Also found this pic from exactly a year ago when I was bulkin. Weight here is 17st 2lb


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

welcome back mate. that pic deffo makes you look massive mate. so i can see why your a lot happier as you are now. keep up the good work..


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Good you're back mate. That pic looks like a different person.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Paul.B. said:


> Good you're back mate. That pic looks like a different person.


X2

Cant keep you down son


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Rack...going through the same stuff mate.

Huge rebound after show, no where near as lean, no gear  post show is as hard as prep if you ask me.

But we're still at it and the clear out will set us up perfectly for a productive 2013


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

still awaiting leeds V3.0


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Needing a date el capitan!

#yespushy


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@flinty90 yep I was a bit on the large side there mate lol

@Paul.B @reza85 cheers lads 

@CJ I needed to just realise that I was always goin to rebound big time from dropping 6 and half stone. I think I'm about 14 and half stone now or there abouts so still a lot lighter and in better shape than any other off-season and most of my life. Was just a headfook gettin used to it. I'm relaxing about it now though

@Incredible Bulk You free on the 2nd of decemeber mate? Will be in Leeds that night

@dutch_scott Big thanks for dealing with my headfookery the last week or so brah

Can feel the extra sets big time on my body so pretty glad for a rest day. Will be very tough next week as I'll be training 5 days on the trot. Will be doing delts wednesday as I'll be away all next weekend and want to get all the sessions in, I have a feeling 4 sets on each will be very taxing on the CNS so the weekend off at Butlins will be well recieved. I'm not goin to worry about diet what so ever that weekend, now this doesn't mean I'm goin on a pig out but I'll be relaxed with the eating.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yay, welcome back Racky, the morning cardio sessions have been lonely without you! (No ****)


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Love your how big your face is in that last photo  haha

Glad to see your heads back in it mate now get back to showing us how it's done 

Enjoy your weekend


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Glad your heads back in it mate. And it's 1st December not the 2nd unless you're out on the sunday as well!?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh my moon face is the stuff legends are made of haha

DOH!!! My bad, the 1st of December is when we'll be in Leeds


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Glad your heads back in it mate. And it's 1st December not the 2nd unless you're out on the sunday as well!?


Haha panic then liam??


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Haha panic then liam??


Haha yes mate I'm always getting dates wrong. I once booked a holiday to Egypt, got to the hotel and turned out I'd booked it for the year later. Not my finest hour!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> I booked 2 weeks to Mexico
> 
> Went in to same agents to get money for tomorrow she said mate ur meant to be there u flew yesterday!
> 
> ...


Haha nearly as bad! I had to ring the tracker agents I booked the hotel with as after they stopped laughing I booked another hotel I'd stayed at with another ex a couple years before. Obviously couldn't tell the one I was with that I'd stayed at that hotel before as she would of gone mad. Got a bit awkward when one of the workers remembered me though!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

got a hot date on the 1st dec mate, sorry bud!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> got a hot date on the 1st dec mate, sorry bud!!!


FML!!!! We'll get our heads together for one in the new year


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Work is an absolute nightmare at the min, just busy busy busy!!! Rammed 4 meals down already so now will be waitin til bout 4ish to eat again, then will do cardio with my chubby mate about 7ish after that will be my final meal, also have to fit a trip to the electric beach in too. Pretty borin the non-training days tbh.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

cardio and electric beach done and now it's looking like bed time. Spoke to Scott breifly earlier and once pct is done next week new plans will be afoot. Not sure what but it's goin to be as fun and as tough as always. I'll not lie I'm counting down the days til clomid and nolv stop........... I fooooking hate PCT!!!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

I see u and Scott mention you were natural now are you off for good or just a long clear out? Seen as long term goal is more the fitness physique?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll no doubt be going back on at some point mate but not for a good few months


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

ardio bein done as I type, cold this mornin too. Legs later is gonna be tough as lower back is sore from tuesday

Session will be; squats, deep leg press close- med-wide, hack squat feet together, lunges on bench, lyin leg curl, standing single leg curl


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just got off the phone with @dutch_scott and big things should be happening with training once PCT and christmas is done with. Can't wait to have a proper chat about it later with him but I'm a little excited.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

sounds good. What are your goals for new year?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

To be bigger and leaner mate, as always.

Will put more up when I have a proper chat with Scott as this call was just a quick catch up. I need a good come back as my heads been up my anus the last few weeks with one thing and another so kinda felt like I've been goin through the motions with training. The quick call got my eyes (or maybe that should be ears.....) lit up and a bit of fire back.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

deep leg press close-med-wide up 20kg, hack squat feet together up 5kg but 3x8, lunges on bench same, lyin leg curl up 1peg, standing single leg curl same.

Had to skip squats cos the rack was bein taken up by 2 lads who took longer to do 3 sets each than it took me to do a whole leg session grrrr! Made up by doin 12sets on leg press to start with (4x10 on close-med-wide)

Was an ok session, still feelin kinda lost after the show though. Hopefully next weekend and a total wild couple of days will do me good.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

you shouldnt fell lost pal. You know what you want. Scott knows how to get you there. You/we know you can put the work in. Stay calm and patient and battle out the next few weeks. Have a good birthday. Then enjoy smashing your goals as with no doubt you will.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RACK said:


> deep leg press close-med-wide up 20kg, hack squat feet together up 5kg but 3x8, lunges on bench same, lyin leg curl up 1peg, standing single leg curl same.
> 
> Had to skip squats cos the rack was bein taken up by 2 lads who took longer to do 3 sets each than it took me to do a whole leg session grrrr! Made up by doin 12sets on leg press to start with (4x10 on close-med-wide)
> 
> Was an ok session, still feelin kinda lost after the show though. Hopefully next weekend and a total wild couple of days will do me good.


you will have plenty of time to worry about another show mate, you need to get fcukin tucked into this next phase of your training.... then worry about that part ..

have a good weekend next week have a blowout and then focus again X


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Lost is probably the wrong worng word, pct is always a funny phase for me so will be good once its done next weekend and I'll be celebratin the endof it in style haha

Skip what I said about it bein so so, I'm sat at my cousins now legs shakin like fook lol


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Post-comp blues seem to be so common. No wonder some people enter show after show - delays those blues as long as possible lol. Keep the faith mate.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm ok mate, just can't wait to kick things up even more, after speakin to Scott he has something evil in mind


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Sounds good to me!! :devil2:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yessir!!! I was a tad giddy when I go off the phone. I'm calling @dutch_scott later for our usual "What's gone off in your world today bruv" chat so will get more details off him and post up as and when.

No doubt diet will change to suit as well, my body is holding a decent 90-93kg on this diet with PCT too and strength is constant so can't be grumpy with results like that after coming off. Got this week and next week then PCT is done. I'm sure Scott said we'd change diet up then too so will play it by ear


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just had a little walk, or should that be hobble to the asda. Must have done more damage to my legs than I thought!! Tomorrow will be the usual friday cardio at 530am then at 4pm its Delts; Standing lat raise, seated lat raise, cable lat raise, reverse pec dec, bent over raise, weighted ab work


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RACK said:


> Just had a little walk, or should that be hobble to the asda. Must have done more damage to my legs than I thought!! Tomorrow will be the usual friday cardio at 530am then at 4pm its Delts; Standing lat raise, seated lat raise, cable lat raise, reverse pec dec, bent over raise, weighted ab work


do you not generally do any pressing for shoulders mate ??


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I used to but need to bring my side and rears up mate, my fronts are over powering, you can see on my avi


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Dorian Gray this is what I was on about in your journal mate, space-deadmau5-strobe............. enough said!! I've never seen a place so full go so mental!!

Watch at 1.50


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Told you before you look in good shape now, not realistic or practical to be as lean as you were all year round you crazy man. Its all about peaking for the right occasions! I think that would be the hardest thing for me, going from having a goal and prepping for something to it being over and thinking where do I go from here hope you can find a happy balance....


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

RACK said:


> @Dorian Gray this is what I was on about in your journal mate, space-deadmau5-strobe............. enough said!! I've never seen a place so full go so mental!!
> 
> Watch at 1.50


Mate that is unreal


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Dorian Gray said:


> Mate that is unreal
> 
> It just makes me even more excited for 2nd of May to come around. 6 months in Ibiza cant come quick enough!!


YOU BASTARD!

Let us know where you're working Ill be out there a couple of times again this year!


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> YOU BASTARD!
> 
> Let us know where you're working Ill be out there a couple of times again this year!


Yeah mate defo, i will probably still post on here a bit when im away  Now its time to get in shape, only 6 months left!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Bad Alan its just this pct phase mate. It has a way of playin tricks with everyone as we all repsonde different to it. Once its over with I'll be fine. Defo can't stay as lean as I was, I'd be dead lol

@Dorian Gray I'll be seein you out there mate. As for that vid, it was soooo full. I was scared of bein crushed at one point as was on a bit of a come down but then strobe dropped and I nearly came haha


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Just give me a shout lads and I will sort you out


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Mate I hate PCT I turn into an emotional wreck. I was doing it last time comic relief was on, I was balling my eyes out, ended up donating 50 b4stard quid. Plus I don't even want nookie, I just want to cuddle and to be told I'm pretty


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Dorian Gray cool mate will see you out there

@liam0810 I'm more emotional than a bunch of menstrating girls watching Dirty Dancing!!!!!!!!! And Yep, I'll take that hug too, can I be the little spoon for once 

@dutch_scott just spoke to you 10mins ago lol

Soooooo decided to get the scales out this morning as not been on them for a week. Weight was 92kg and I look slightly leaner than last week. Good sign my body is liking the volume and I can hold size and strength in PCT while on not many cals either. As already said it's delt day today and I do like it cos it's a short session so in and outta the gym in no time.

Also appetite is through the roof but under control, can't wait to have the whole of next weekend off though. Not going to go mad but will be nice to relax a bit as last night Scott and I decided it's best I stay strict over xmas, apart from xmas day of course. We all know how much I love a fooking roast dinner (Said in the "fooking catalina wine mixer!" style!!!)


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Looking like you're getting back in the right frame of mind mate. Glad to hear it.

Of course you can be the little spoon.

I remember last time on pct I was upset with my ex telling her "why don't you think about how I feel and what I want" It was over her moving my draws in the bedroom. Definitely need to get a grip next time on pct. if not I can see me being in my house on my own with "all by mylself" playing and having a Richard Gere movie marathon


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Double post


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

liam0810 said:


> Looking like you're getting back in the right frame of mind mate. Glad to hear it.
> 
> Of course you can be the little spoon.
> 
> I remember last time on pct I was upset with my ex telling her "why don't you think about how I feel and what I want" It was over her moving my draws in the bedroom. Definitely need to get a grip next time on pct. if not I can see me being in my house on my own with "all by mylself" playing and having a Richard Gere movie marathon


I'l warn you know, DO NOT watch War Horse while in pct next time mate. Jesus I did the washing up to stop myself balling hahaha

Yep do agree, my personal life has been a little up in the air after the show and pct has kinda amplified it but there's light at the end of the tunnel now and got a vip up here tomorrow night so will be a nice bit of RnR after the morning's loooong arm session.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> I'l warn you know, DO NOT watch War Horse while in pct next time mate. Jesus I did the washing up to stop myself balling hahaha
> 
> Yep do agree, my personal life has been a little up in the air after the show and pct has kinda amplified it but there's light at the end of the tunnel now and got a vip up here tomorrow night so will be a nice bit of RnR after the morning's loooong arm session.


Mate I've sky plussed it and was gonna watch it a couple weeks ago but head was already up my ar$e so that would of well and truly had my swinging from the stairs!

Marley and me is as bad as well!

Enjoy tomorrow night mate


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's a really good film but a couple of months ago we had to have one of our horse's put down and I had to help out as my mom was in a bit of a mess by it. Seeing some of the horses on there made even me well up......... and I'm a proper reight ard cvnt


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Progress for Delts; Standing lat raise up 2.5kg dropped to 3x8, seated lat raise up 2.5kg 2x10 then 1x7, cable lat raise up 1peg 3x8, reverse pec dec up 1peg 3x8, bent over raise same weight as last week but more reps got 3x10 this week

Abs were done on crunch machine

Good intense session and in there and back out in no time. Upped weight and dropped reps as needed a little ego boost but form suffered a tad on standin lat raise but that all, so might have to drop back down next week. Had a pretty rushed day at work and this coupled with nippin to a&e to see one of my best mates has meant I've pretty much not stopped runnin about all day so defo chillin tonight

Brief chat with @dutch_scott earlier, next week sees the final week of volume training with 4x10 on everything and new plans will be with me on the 26th, ready for me to start after the weekender. He won't tell me what he has in mind but it's goin to be somethin I've not done before. Hard to think or as we've pretty much tried just about everythin lol

Arms tomorrow will be; Bis; Straight arm bb curls, bb preacher curls, standing alt curls, seated hammer curls, close grip cable curls, rope hammer curls

Tris; Over head db ext (2 hands), press downs 2 ropes, 2 close Over hand bar, 2 Underhand bar, One arm overhead db ext (arm pinned to head), db kickbacks, one hand underhand cable press down

Seated calf 4x50 reps

Doin this about 8am and will be followed by cardio


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

RACK said:


> Arms tomorrow will be; Bis; Straight arm bb curls, bb preacher curls, standing alt curls, seated hammer curls, close grip cable curls, rope hammer curls
> 
> Tris; Over head db ext (2 hands), press downs 2 ropes, 2 close Over hand bar, 2 Underhand bar, One arm overhead db ext (arm pinned to head), db kickbacks, one hand underhand cable press down
> 
> ...


What the actual fvck!?!?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Insane b*stard! :lol:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> Volume to grow the guns!!!


Crazy fvcks, the both of you. :lol: :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@dutch_scott you know we got this bro #TeamLove

@defdaz yep I'll be smashin all that in after 1 meal and before 11am haha. The volume has defo done the trick of keepin my size and strength in pct. Takes a while in the gym and is hard work but defo been worth it. I've tried bein sensible, it just doesn't suit me lol

Got a couple of good weekends planned to help relax though


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Recent posts seem alot more positive Rackman, love motivated Rack :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Bad Alan yep it was clear when me and you met up the other week I was a bit down mate so had some quiet time and given my head a shake and talked a good few times with scott about things and I'm back to bein ok now 

Awesome arm session. Progress was good as either weights or reps were up (would take an age to list the lot on each exercise lol) cardio will be done later.

Sent a couple of progress pics to @dutch_scott and he's happy where I am for 20kg over stage weight

Next week I'll be trainin 5 days in a row, gonna hurt that bein natty but the weekend will make up for it 

Oh and saw this sign on the way back from the gym hahaha


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 26, 2006)

RACK said:


> and I'm back to bein ok now


 :thumb: you certainly seem it, love the positive Rack and glad he's back xx


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah I'm doin ok 

Another Team Alpha hoody pic, would have been rude not to get gem to put it on


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Looks better on her mate.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

What about this then?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> What about this then?


BRANDED :thumb:

You do have really bad baby scrawl writing haha


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> What about this then?


 :lol:

I can see a bit of a competition starting!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> What about this then?


You really shouldn't be wearing your GFs panties mate...


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Haha it took me ages to fit into them mate and shave my legs!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Haha it took me ages to fit into them mate and shave my legs!


Dont forget the set-up for your next picture installment of "alpha branding" :laugh:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hahaha, this is gonna get good! Popcorn.jpg


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Had a boring but very chilled day, couple of bowls of oats, whey and mixed fruit as well as normal diet.

Spoke with @dutch_scott and I'm gonna hate him apparently come next monday haha

Will be up at 530am for cardio and chest later on will be; Bench, flat db press, inc bench, inc db press, flat fly, inc fly, dips. 4x10 on everything


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

This morning didn't exactly go to plan as I fell asleep pretty early last night and forgot to set my alarm (School boy error I know but can count on one hand the amout of times it's happened this year) sooooo cardio will be done pre-bed today.

The weekend and next monday can't come quick enough, friday sees me at butlins, sunday sees me nursing my head while gettin myself ready for some new evil plans from the mad scientist!!

Weekend nearly went up in smoke as one of my mates got his jaw snapped in 2 places thrusday night by someone sucker punching him then really settin about him. Hat's off to my mate, he got a taxi to the hospital, had his jaw operated on saturday mornin with pins holding his chin together, plates on the left side and screws exposed in his gum in case they need to wire his jaw shut. He's up and off to work this mornin and still comin away for the weekend....... Now that's Alpha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

**** about your mate so manus cnuts about.

Least you got some good sleep in


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Pretty sure the club where it happened has the incident on CCTV and the police are already involved. My mate used to be a bit of a brawler but this lad who's set about him hit him from the side when he wasn't lookin and from what I've found out has done quite a bit of boxing. Just somes up most young lads in my town tbh and another reason I don't drink much round here as people usually want to take a pop at me, if I was drunk I'd be toe to toe with them. Sober I'd rather walk away.

Yeah I feel well refreshed this morning so looking forward to a good chest session later


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RACK said:


> This morning didn't exactly go to plan as I fell asleep pretty early last night and forgot to set my alarm (School boy error I know but can count on one hand the amout of times it's happened this year) sooooo cardio will be done pre-bed today.
> 
> The weekend and next monday can't come quick enough, friday sees me at butlins, sunday sees me nursing my head while gettin myself ready for some new evil plans from the mad scientist!!
> 
> Weekend nearly went up in smoke as one of my mates got his jaw snapped in 2 places thrusday night by someone sucker punching him then really settin about him. Hat's off to my mate, he got a taxi to the hospital, had his jaw operated on saturday mornin with pins holding his chin together, plates on the left side and screws exposed in his gum in case they need to wire his jaw shut. He's up and off to work this mornin and still comin away for the weekend....... Now that's Alpha


LOL would have been more alphs not to have been knocked out in the first place though ..

hope he is ok mate

on your chest workout mate that seems like a hell of a lot of pressing and fly stuff is weight still kept at a heavy level or is it just a deload with more reps / angles routine ??


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

TBH mate, I had a go at him for goin out in the first place and he needed a slap for actually being in town that night, not a broken jaw but hey, I think he's learnt his lesson. I do feel sorry for him though as he's took a pasting.

I keep the weight as heavy as possible, it's the volume thats the killer. As long as I get between 8-10 reps it's fine, if I get anything less I'll drop the weight.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

RACK said:


> This morning didn't exactly go to plan as I fell asleep pretty early last night and forgot to set my alarm (School boy error I know but can count on one hand the amout of times it's happened this year) sooooo cardio will be done pre-bed today.
> 
> The weekend and next monday can't come quick enough, friday sees me at butlins, sunday sees me nursing my head while gettin myself ready for some new evil plans from the mad scientist!!
> 
> Weekend nearly went up in smoke as one of my mates got his jaw snapped in 2 places thrusday night by someone sucker punching him then really settin about him. Hat's off to my mate, he got a taxi to the hospital, had his jaw operated on saturday mornin with pins holding his chin together, plates on the left side and screws exposed in his gum in case they need to wire his jaw shut. He's up and off to work this mornin and still comin away for the weekend....... Now that's Alpha


Hats off to your mate. TBO I'm glad I'm getting on a bit. I don't do clubs and pubs much anymore so don't come in contact with idiots...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RACK said:


> TBH mate, I had a go at him for goin out in the first place and he needed a slap for actually being in town that night, not a broken jaw but hey, I think he's learnt his lesson. I do feel sorry for him though as he's took a pasting.
> 
> I keep the weight as heavy as possible, it's the volume thats the killer. As long as I get between 8-10 reps it's fine, if I get anything less I'll drop the weight.


so what do you hope to gain from training this way mate ?? is it size or shape etc


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Paul.B thrusday is full of "young uns" in town and 99% of them are all coked off their head too so all they want to do is fook and fight. I'd rather just leave them all to it.

@flinty90 main goal was to keep size and strength through PCT and it's worked nicely, holding 92-94kg lean-ish and strength has gone up slightly too so no complaints from me. This is last week of PCT this week so new start next week will be great


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice work then bro... i have pct coming up in 3 weeks so im hoping to do same thing... never gone through coming off since i have been on so it will be interesting lol...


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't get mindless violence, I really don't. I've never understood why someone would just randomly choose to attack someone. For me there's a definite fault In the brain with people like that.

Rackster, do @PaulB without the full stop or spaces mate. If you do it wrong again I'm gonna break your jaw..


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@flinty90 It's clomid that dies me in lol. This PCT has been the hardest as gone from my leanest ever to puttin a lot of weight back on, of course some was needed but it's been a big mental game this one. So glad @dutch_scott has been there on the phone everyday listening to me cry, b1tch and moan about it.

@PaulB I used to love having a fight....... when doing combat sports and never used to back down (got my jaw busted up pretty good due to that stupid trates too) but got older and wiser now.

I made sure I did it right this time


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

RACK said:


> @flinty90 It's clomid that dies me in lol. This PCT has been the hardest as gone from my leanest ever to puttin a lot of weight back on, of course some was needed but it's been a big mental game this one. So glad @dutch_scott has been there on the phone everyday listening to me cry, b1tch and moan about it.
> 
> @PaulB I used to love having a fight....... when doing combat sports and never used to back down (got my jaw busted up pretty good due to that stupid trates too) but got older and wiser now.
> 
> I made sure I did it right this time


this I really cba fighting anymore no one wins in the end, I ****ing hate people sucker punching aswell I hope that **** gets locked up mate. If its on cctv he will mo doubt as unprovoked on camera with serious injuries is not looked upon kindly especially is he set on him when he was already down.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I've just seen my mate now as I nipped home but forgot to ask him if the police had been in touch.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> so what do you hope to gain from training this way mate ?? is it size or shape etc


Training is periodized ap just a high volume phase, rack is in a similar block to me with volume and rep ranges etc being changed every week depending on recovery/progression etc. This may then switch to lower volume low rep work, high rep work, intensity techniques or hybrid "powerbuilding" style routines. That's my understanding anyway from speaking with Scott and he changes stuff round quite often to keep progression going.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Bang on mate, Scott changes things after a few weeks to keep it all fresh. I really have no idea what he has in mind for me next, he does say I'll hate him for it so I'm not expecting it to be pleasent but hey, if it gets me lean again I couldn't care less


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> Spot on
> 
> I never want clients stalling for more than a few days
> 
> In paid to keep results and that's why I periodise effort Intensity volume and focus


Might have mentioned it a few times to you mate, but I can't wait for monday hahahahahahaha It's the bit where you say "You've never trained and dieted like this before!!" I thought we'd done everythin........ you sneaky genius you


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Chest went; hammer press, smith bench, inc bench, inc db press , pec dec, cable x-over, dips

Had to do best I could with exercises and order they were in as the gym was packed. Good session though and strength is holding ok with either weights or reps up slightly plus the extra set added to each exercise, so happy with it


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Up a little earlier than usual as Murphy spotted some youths clearer upto no good near the house and decided to warn them off by goin mental. Fair play to the beast, plus made sure I didn't over lay again. Wonder if I'll see them while doin cardio????

Back later will be; Deads, bent row, t-bar, low pulley, front bb shrugs, behind bb shrugs, db shrugs, seated calf raise

All 4x10


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Looking through my phone this morning on cardio and found a couple of pics from the last weeks of prep, don't think I ever put them up. God damn I was lean!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Crazy ripped on those pics


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I wasn't bad mate  this is why bein as I am now is messing with my head a little. I'm not fat by any means and am 3st up on those pics but I just want my full abs back. Top 2 are visible and I'm in better shape than I ever have been at this weight but it's just a strange place to be in at the min.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I can imagine. You got to think to hold anywhere near that shape all the time would mean you would have to give everything up and just do that!!!! Unfortunately we have jobs and stuff lol.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

If I tried holding that shape up all the time I'd probably be laid in a hospital bed haha

Looking through the pics I have, I loved how I looked about the 13st mark (see pic). If I could stay near that lean and build I'd love it but after the comp it just wasn't possible to stay lean as my body had a rough time gettin comp lean to start with so this rebound was indeed needed. Very tough few weeks for me mentally as @dutch_scott could confirm but new plans come monday and I'm well happy as they'll give me a good kick up the ass!!!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

RACK said:


> I wasn't bad mate  this is why bein as I am now is messing with my head a little. I'm not fat by any means and am 3st up on those pics but I just want my full abs back. Top 2 are visible and I'm in better shape than I ever have been at this weight but it's just a strange place to be in at the min.


John, if you can only see your top two abs now and your 3st heavier, what has happened mate? genuine question, its obvious you cut a ton of fat for the comp, but have you just rebounded massively hard, water wise? surely, and im assuming with cardio and food, thats it gotta be mostly bloat etc?

There's no way you can add fat that quickly after getting into such good nick...is it just your body type or sumat bud?

I cut down this year too, not to your level of conditioning, but even with nearly 28lbs extra on myself I still look lean and not half as bloated, now I did the hard work of cutting the fat.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I hold more water than the hoover dam pal. Lob a stone off me and I'll look a totally different and a lot tighter person. I did go up 4st but now leveled out about 14 and half stone.

Doubt I'll have added that much fat as cardio and diet has been kept constant. My body rebounded that hard cos it had never really been any where near that lean before so it just wasn't used to it. COuple that with pct and I was bound to gain some back


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

RACK said:


> I hold more water than the hoover dam pal. Lob a stone off me and I'll look a totally different and a lot tighter person. I did go up 4st but now leveled out about 14 and half stone.
> 
> Doubt I'll have added that much fat as cardio and diet has been kept constant. My body rebounded that hard cos it had never really been any where near that lean before so it just wasn't used to it. COuple that with pct and I was bound to gain some back


I doubt you've added any fat mate tbh, so kinda just rebounded and prob spilled over?

Kind of finding that happy medium innit mate.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's prob just me being an over paranoid fook mate and as always I'm my own worst critic tbh. Scott's happy with where I'm at, it's me who's doing my own head in with how I look.

No way could I stay as lean as I did for the comp but between where I am now and there would suit me perfect


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

mate it is such a headfook. Just go with what Scott says. Its impossible to be able to gauge for yourself. I think everyone suffers with some kind of body dysmorphia and even if other people say we look good we cannot see it in the mirror :/


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yep bang on pal. It will be good for scott to see me in leeds in a few days. TBH I can't wait to have just a few days off and not think about trainin or eating this weekend, not saying I'm going to go totally off the rails but I will be enjoying myself to say the least. From friday morning til sunday night is goin to be most welcome, monday morning comes and it's business time!!!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

You would die after about a week lol.

The pic of you down at MOF I think 4-5weeks out is a realistic target with work etc and everyday life, then you can just peak for holidays! You know you are your own headfook haha can't wait to see what you actually look like next week as I have michelin man images in my head


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Ahh I know the pic you mean (the one below?) Yep I'd be well happy with that year round  That's about a stone off where I am now I think

Mate, I look about the same as the other week when we went for a nando's.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Yea awesome look for you, face isn't too gaunt !

If thats the case stop being a girl, you look ****ing good once PCT is over you'll look completely different. Think I saw CJ is/was struggling with the same headgame as you just take it on the chin FFS yours is big enough :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

That was also one of the first pics I saw of you after an 18st one and thought "yea hes done it" succesful transformation


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hahahahahaha no other reply from me as I'm too busy laughin at the chin joke


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

Mate, that pre-comp back photo is where it's at for me, looking insane there. Can totally understand your head being through the gutter just now, but to maintain anything like that would mean it literally rules every facet of your life. There's a reason so few maintain condition like that year round. It may not help, but think of someone like Rob Riches. Right, I love that guy...but bloody hell, his life looks well boring now!

At least you have the best of both worlds mate, you'll be able to maintain a great, if (not to you) staggering level of leanness,but actually enjoy life.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I hear you exactly, I have a decent social life, train and diet hard and do look decent even though I want to be leaner, so as said before can't complain too much. That's why I'm looking forward to this weekend and the next one in leeds as I'm not in prep so get a few drinks as and when and some nice food


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RACK said:


> Ahh I know the pic you mean (the one below?) Yep I'd be well happy with that year round  That's about a stone off where I am now I think
> 
> Mate, I look about the same as the other week when we went for a nando's.


deffo a good look for you that mate, a pretty good compromise between size and looking fit and healthy !! i like it


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah buddy, messed up thing was I got to that pic above and said to scott "nah I wanna be leaner!" Haha. But that above is my ideal day to day wanted look


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Deadlifts sucked ass tonight, just seemed to have no strength on them, matched last weeks lifts but last set was only bout 6 reps. Everythin else I matched last weeks strength and reps even with the extra set tonight on them. Was pretty bored in the gym though and defo ready for a change in routine now as yesterday and today have just felt like goin through the motions and not enjoyin this week so far. Strength is holdin up well though. Quite lookin forward to shoulders tomorrow as its a short sharp session so get to be in and out and itd usually be rest day tomorrow


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Smash them shoulders tomorrow rackster!

A switch up is always good... Are u set to change soon or is it something u need to put to the mad scientist?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

RACK said:


> Deadlifts sucked ass tonight, just seemed to have no strength on them, matched last weeks lifts but last set was only bout 6 reps. Everythin else I matched last weeks strength and reps even with the extra set tonight on them. Was pretty bored in the gym though and defo ready for a change in routine now as yesterday and today have just felt like goin through the motions and not enjoyin this week so far. Strength is holdin up well though. Quite lookin forward to shoulders tomorrow as its a short sharp session so get to be in and out and itd usually be rest day tomorrow[/quote/]
> 
> My take on this feeling rackster was just that this is my volume limit as I don't think I personally could handle anymore and have the exact same sort of attitude you described. Just smash up this last week like you said got a few good things coming you way, time for some partying!!
> 
> What date is your bday?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@RXQueenie change in training and diet are coming monday. Total switch up and something I've never done before according to Scott so I'm gaggin for them to land over the weekend while I'm having a bit of time off

@Bad Alan the partying will be done mate!!! My bday is on the 28th, so a week tomorrow


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Back has tightened up already with doms so must have done somethin right

Cardio in a couple of hours. Delts later will be; Standing lat raise, seated lat raise, cable lat raise, reverse pec dec, bent over raise, weighted ab work


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Over laid a bit and it's thrashing it down outside so CV can do one til later.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Got it, replied


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Lot goin off at work today and not sure what time I'll finish sooooooooooo, off up to the works gym shortly do delts. No cables there so will swap the cable side raise for layin on the bench side raise to keep the side delts isolated.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Last pic is a great look mate!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers mate 

Pep talk from The Dutch one worked wonders earlier, I'll hold my hand up and admit I've been a proper mardy b1tch as of late. It came well timed for the delt session and I've just had a great 35mins in the gym, little mad someone has stole the Rocky sound-track but Rother FM played some decent tunes so it's all good.

All weights and reps matched even with extra sets thrown in, once the clearers have done in the toilets I'll be poppin in and sendin a pumped pic to scott.

Mood lifted today so will carry this on til end of week!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

looking great bruvva!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> looking great bruvva!!


That last pic posted was 5 weeks out from leeds I think mate, bit more bulk on me now but I'm still a handsome tw4t


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

next to me you will always be the ugly sista 

#Smileofjustice


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I see another Pout Vs Grin battle comin in the new year :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cardio done and legs later will be; squats, leg press close-med-wide, hack squat feet together, lunges on bench, lyin leg curl, standing single leg curl


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Got to work and it's gone MENTAL!!!!!!!! Just work work work has come in, will obvs not be as laid back as it usually is so eating and training won't be as nailed on with the set times I'm used to. Won't have much spare time at like like I do now, well did.

From tomorrow I'll be officially be in RELAX mode as it's clear I've been a tad uptight lately. I'll be training arms after I leave work tomorrow then it'll be off for the weekender, cardio will be done via lots of bouncing about and dancing, food and drink will be enjoyed too 

Bit of calm before the new storm comes monday from @dutch_scott


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

What work do u do rack?


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

nice to see your cheeks are coming back pal...;-)


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey John hope every thing is going well mate?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

He's either ****ed or got a hang-over lol


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

:whistling:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

All's good peeps, had an awesome weekend and soooo many laughs it's unreal.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Glad you survived pmsl! Back to business!


----------



## focus_and_win (May 12, 2012)

are you still in pct mate? followed your journy from start but hardly posted,looked v lean on show day, but not enough mass to get that lean if that makes sense, but am sure your working on it

how long you staying off for? and hows the rebound now


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Glad you survived pmsl! Back to business!


X2


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

All pct done now and finally relaxing a bit. Its time to get a bit of a life back as its clear I'd forgot how to live

Training still happening though, the vest hasn't been hung up just yet

Had an amazing weekender and can hardly remember it (see pic beloew of how happy I was and that was at 6pm)

Bring on leeds at the weekend


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

RACK said:


> All pct done now and finally relaxing a bit. Its time to get a bit of a life back as its clear I'd forgot how to live
> 
> Training still happening though, the vest hasn't been hung up just yet
> 
> ...


Couldnt resist brother....


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

RACK said:


> All pct done now and finally relaxing a bit. Its time to get a bit of a life back as its clear I'd forgot how to live


It's funny you say that. I did a weekend In centerparcs with mates recently, and came back feeling exactly the same.

Absolute best weekend ever, sounds sad but kind of puts things in to perspective!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just popped on here to say the asme thing lol

As above, new trainin in place that looks grusome and the last part of each workout will get the blood pumping nicely.

Diet is............ easy as mainly eggs so weight/water should drop pretty quick this first week.

Still FAWK'D from saturday night, how on earth I broke the world record for eating a subway is beyond me with how hard we hit the night! Made the most of yesterday food wise as knew the new diet was in place today. Bring on xmas and to see what I look like in 4 weeks


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Couple of pics from sat night, and proof @Bad Alan can neeaarrrly smile


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

If it wasn't for Scotts hand on my **** I probably wouldn't of been smiling in this one either


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

wwho's got the ones from before we went out in apartment??


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Scott's got them mate, they're on FB.

Did you get some in the gym?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Yea im at work got one of you ill put in here later others scotts got anyway in his, so knackered yesterday forgot must be getting old!!

Can't see em get them up in here @dutch scott !!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Quick pic @Bad Alan took of me saturday.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Diet has been 100% since starting and bloat from the weekend has gone down. Chest session last night was HARD and got DOMS today.

I love this type of HIT training so will pop some more pics up in a few weeks to see how it's changed me


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

RACK said:


> Quick pic @Bad Alan took of me saturday.


Arms are looking big John. Making good progress??

ps. your fat.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers mate, since the show my strength has come back up and I think I've laid some decent lean mass on. Defo some chub on too in the 4 stone gain but not as much as the weight would suggest. I'm round about 15 and half stone on the above pic so no doubt with the new diet a shed load of water will drop this week but I'll go by the mirror more than the scales

And yes, my trade-marks hamster cheeks are back hahahaha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Youve added 4 stone since the show? holy fcuk man! why have you added it that quick? Didnt scott slowly introduce the food back in to try and keep you leanish, he knows how your body works now when it comes to gaining fat quickly surely?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Suprakill4 said:


> Youve added 4 stone since the show? holy fcuk man! why have you added it that quick? Didnt scott slowly introduce the food back in to try and keep you leanish, he knows how your body works now when it comes to gaining fat quickly surely?


Lmfao....

**** easy to do


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

CJ said:


> Lmfao....
> 
> **** easy to do


Yeah i added loads when i done a trial comp prep a while ago, but all i mean is john had to diet so hard for this last show, i though Scott would have kept him a bit leaner in the off season so its not as drastic when he diets again.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I kept lean for a while but then (as the postings showed) I kinda got obsessed by it all. Scott was right, I needed a mental break and he told me to relax, 10 days of eating what I wanted and easing off on the training certainly did the trick. The last 10-14lbs I reckon were due to me relaxing and finally chilling the fawk out. Had 2 massive weekenders and lots to eat, now I'm in a far better frame of mind to knuckle down again and due to me not being the 18st I was last year I'll be back in shape pretty quick. As said, the 4st sounds a lot more than it actually looks lol


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Definitely sounds more than it looks, kieran obviously has very high standards as picture and real life evidence show you are far from fat. After listening to scotty reel your diet off on Sunday I think your in for some drastic changes, just do what you do and stick to the orders Rackster


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

RACK said:


> so no doubt with the new diet a shed load of water will drop this week but I'll go by the mirror more than the scales


What kind of changes to your diet would drop water weight pal?

Low carbs or something?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> Definitely sounds more than it looks, kieran obviously has very high standards as picture and real life evidence show you are far from fat. After listening to scotty reel your diet off on Sunday I think your in for some drastic changes, just do what you do and stick to the orders Rackster


When i called him fat, notice the wink after it sunshine to show rack i was joking.

He doesnt look fat in the pics what so ever, far from it, just the last time i read in here, he said he wanted to maintain a lean physique which 4 stone gain isnt lean, thats all.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Bad Alan I saw your face as Scott gave me my diet hahaha I should have took a pic of it 

@faultline very low carb mate, my body doesn't handle carbs well and as soon as I put them in I hold water. Even though pct is done and I wasn't exactly eating junk, you could see the marks on my ankles where my socks had been during the day. I jsut don't get on well with carbs, I can eat them but they have to be pretty limited most of the time.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

True I did want to keep lean, I jsut didnt realise how mentally tough it would be after the show. Now I've had a break and can come down a little slower and not as drastic as the prep it will be far easier to maintain, I just got too wrapped up in wantin to be constantly ripped/lean. I was even p1ssing myself off with how much I was goin on about it so Scott must have been ready to come up and slap me. The metal break was defo much appreciated


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

are you going to do another show? you can see how much you went through from the pics mate i cannot even imagine tbh.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Maybe but not for a good year or 2 mate. Defo need to add some more mass, we know I can get reeeaaallllly lean so that's my major worry over with. I'd do the classic again for sure though if I did another show.

TBH I'm happy just enjoyin trainin and keepin my head down and mouth shut


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I do it for the training. I just love it. Have no interest (yet) of doing a show.

You can get insanely lean. Your a Sagittarius like me (not that i believe in star signs +_+) all or nothing!

Well enjoy the training mate and putting size on. Hopefully see you soon (organise another session!) be good to have a better chat in person


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

RACK said:


> Maybe but not for a good year or 2 mate. Defo need to add some more mass, we know I can get reeeaaallllly lean so that's my major worry over with. I'd do the classic again for sure though if I did another show.
> 
> TBH I'm happy just enjoyin trainin and keepin my head down and *mouth shut*


boooorring!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> I do it for the training. I just love it. Have no interest (yet) of doing a show.
> 
> You can get insanely lean. Your a Sagittarius like me (not that i believe in star signs +_+) all or nothing!
> 
> Well enjoy the training mate and putting size on. Hopefully see you soon (organise another session!) be good to have a better chat in person


Yea we will have to in the new year !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> boooorring!


i was thinking this!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Yea we will have to in the new year !


think i might be doing PCT in NY ill be sobbing eating haribo at the back


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> think i might be doing PCT in NY ill be sobbing eating haribo at the back


Your recovery will hopefully be a smooth one as you didn't go into a cycle blindly and haven't done anything overly harsh compound wise so fingers crossed it'll be plain sailing. Don't kid yourself that you aren't hooked now though you'll be dying to get back on


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ye i love been on cycle lol i dont want to come off! 

bring on a blast ^_^


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Anyone who says steroids aren't addictive are dirty liars hahaha

As for me being quiet............ it never lasts long


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

you back on now mate or staying off till new year?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Not sure, will see how I feel over xmas


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

RACK said:


> Not sure, will see how I feel over xmas


Do you get bloods done John?

Just wandering as if going back on any time soon why you bothered with a pct and not cruise? Can see its a nice lay off though even if not fully recovered.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

No mate, not had bloods done this time for that exact reason if I went on after pct and a nice lay off. My normal sex drive is back and wood isn't a prob so I'd say recover was pretty good


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

HIIT cardio done this morning, had the proper face on defrosting the car before the gym too but was fine when there 

Delts tonight, not dead set on exercises yet but thinking; Side Lat Raise, Hammer Press then finish with Side Cable Raise


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Delts done and dusted yesterday with the said exericers in less than 35mins, big pumps and a little bit of DOMS today, rare for me in shoudlers

HIIT done just now, although had to do it on the treadmill this morning as the x-trainers were all taken so did 1min fast walk and 1min run

Back later and thinking; wide grip pull down, bent over row or dead lift, pull over machine to finish


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Gonna swap DL/BOR for Rack pulls. I want to try shift some good weight on this as last year I pulled 300kg so want to see what I can do tonight on it. Plus the bottom part of my DL is terrible, once the weight is up I'm ok but the initial drive is pap. Something I'll work on with Scott next time I go train with him


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes mate, Weighted chins to start, Rack Pulls and then Pull Over Machine to finish 

Meal 3 done........ how eggciting hahahaha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Watched loads of videos of people doing deadlifts with a much wider stance lately and the bottom of the rep looked much more solid. Have you tried this?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

No mate I've not. My lower back ain't the best tbh and hasn't been for years but I think if I spent a lot of time learning the proper form I'd be ok. For now though I enjoy rack pulls and they don't make me spit my dummy out


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

RACK said:


> No mate I've not. My lower back ain't the best tbh and hasn't been for years but I think if I spent a lot of time learning the proper form I'd be ok. For now though I enjoy rack pulls and they don't make me spit my dummy out


I would love to be able to do rack pulls or deads but back fcuked for life


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I remember reading before about your back.

Hour left at work and then I'll be in the gym, can't wait as been pretty bored here today, it's consisted of mainly luggin a load of rails about and readin the second part of The Hunger Games


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Weighted chins done first then managed 180kg for 2x5 on the rack pull, way down on the 300kg for reps I did last year but its been a while since I've done them regular, defo keepin them in though as I like them. Finiished with 45kg on the pullover machine and some abs work on the weighted crunch machine

1 meal left to have in bout an hour


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

RACK said:


> Weighted chins done first then managed 180kg for 2x5 on the rack pull, way down on the 300kg for reps I did last year but its been a while since I've done them regular, defo keepin them in though as I like them. Finiished with 45kg on the pullover machine and some abs work on the weighted crunch machine
> 
> 1 meal left to have in bout an hour


Your last meal for the day is at 7 o clock? how come?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Its just how my timings have worked out today mate


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Tried gettin an early night last night but was tossin and turnin most of it. Just about in the routine now of goin to do cardio in the gym in a morning instead of pounding the streets, good job as cardio goes up next week.

Arms later and I'm thinking; Press downs, EZ Skulls/Close grip bench and OHDB ext. Standing hammers, Inc seated curls, ez preacher curls


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Arms done to plan and pleased I got a few curls out with the 75lb db's and press downs with the full stack

Just spoke to Scott and new diet in place from tomorrow, lots of whole foods, pro and fats. Love these kinda diets


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Good stuff mate, you've def got some size on you!

Seen some pics you can't really tell.. The night out ones show your size well!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@dutch_scott off shoppin for the new diet in a few mins. Love 24hr asda bein so close lol

@ditz thanks mate. I don't take a great pic tbh and do totally agree with ya, my size only really comes across when I'm stood next to someone

Feel shockin today so its clear I've got a little more than just the sniffles. Only cardio today then shoppin and a spot of kerbside motor repairs on the golf and that's me done. Supposed to be out later toinght but with how I feel its not lookin great. Strange as this is the first time I've felt ill all year


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cardio done and got a surprise visit from my bro and niece



Also watched this earlier and found it pretty interesting. I like Bio Laynes stuff so though some others might like it too


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice one rack, arms looking huge!! Obv without giving too much T.A knowledge away, what type of training or how many days a week are you training at the moment? From the last page i read it looks like your just deciding what to do prior to going to the gym, so are you just taxing the muscles in each session or do you always try and beat previous lifts or ramp up weight with each session ect? in better words are you trying to do things to progress in each session from an on going plan...or is each session just a session in itself to damage the muscle.

hope that makes sense! cheers.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers mate. With the trainin I lift 5 times a week mon-fri. I always keep notes of my workouts so know the weights I used previous and always try to either up reps with the same weight orslightly drop reps and up weight. At the min with the HIT stuff its defo more about how hard I can push but I still keep track of weights to make surei don't go backwards

Been really chilled today, new diet is easy to follow and breakfast was great this mornin after a couple of drinks with the vip last night


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just cookin all my food, after this its gym time for 45mins hiit, work for a few hours then back in the gym for chest today I'm thinkin sameas last week; hammer press, inc press then cable x-over/pec dec to finsh, ab work also added in

Not got my spotter today as I'm trainin earlier


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

RACK said:


> Gonna swap DL/BOR for Rack pulls. I want to try shift some good weight on this as last year I pulled 300kg so want to see what I can do tonight on it. Plus the bottom part of my DL is terrible, once the weight is up I'm ok but the initial drive is pap. Something I'll work on with Scott next time I go train with him


If breaking the weight from the floor is crap why are u doing rack deads mate? They improve lockout not the pull from ground....sounds like weak hams and glutes/hips....am sure heavy squats will have carry over aswell strengthening those areas, as well a technique check.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Scott said the same thing about hams mate. I do rack pulls cos I like the feeling in lower back, but you're defo right, heavy squats and more ham work will help


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

RACK said:


> Scott said the same thing about hams mate. I do rack pulls cos I like the feeling in lower back, but you're defo right, heavy squats and more ham work will help


Tbh mate rack pulls are prob better for ur game re; bodybuilding anyway, i added GHR's in mate and improve pulling from floor a fair bit!

Aye glutes hips n hams are underated and overlooked for squats and deads but are starting blocks for those exercises, i overlooked em for years misen lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I only don't like them cos I can't put great numbers up, the fawk with my ego lol

Lovin all the food in the new diet but takin some gettin used to as feel bloated although know it'll mostly be pyscho-sematic. Only an hour left at work then it's chest time


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

how many hours do you work?! Do you just work in the week?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah mate, do 8am til 430pm mon-wed and 8am til 4pm thrs and fri. I've got half a day hol to take today so off down to see gemma for the afternoon.

Next week more cardio gets added in but I'm up at 530ish to start gettin my food ready (it's pretty fresh all day then while at work) at the gym when opening for 7am, cardio then here at work for 8am. 45mins is about my time limit there so the extra cardio I'll add in after weights (alread spoke to Scott bout this and it's fine).

It's only due to the cardio being hiit, if it was steady state I'd just drag the dog out but with the weather it's hard findin a place to do sprints near me so I just get to the gym as soon as it opens. I'd do stair runs usually but not really fair on the neighbours at 530 am lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Well that's my workday done


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

have a good afternoon mate!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I've got a feeling we're off to watch the last twilight film (be a bit strange as I saw all the others with lucy........)

WTF happened to the world, when I was a lad Werewolves and Vampires were feckin scary!!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

tell me about it. i wont lie i liked the first one. And i used to get told i was like Edward cullen all the time when out ;D (10 stone ringing wet and pale). When i saw the second one wtf biggest POS ever made in to a film lol

have fun mate!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Get with the times old boy their sexy now however ALL vampire films are gay still...


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Aparently the books are better but sound a bit too mushy for me.

I'm just finishing readin the hunger games (No not my prep memoirs lol) trilogy and I reckon they're awesome! Very sick and defo based on the book of the running man in way (which is far better than the film). Defo worth a read.

Right, chest time!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RACK said:


> I've got a feeling we're off to watch the last twilight film (be a bit strange as I saw all the others with lucy........)
> 
> WTF happened to the world, when I was a lad Werewolves and Vampires were feckin scary!!!


Its f.ucking awesome!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Bad Alan said:


> Get with the times old boy their sexy now however ALL vampire films are gay still...


Gay.................. One word mate, Underworld


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

<3 Kate Beckinsale <3 <3 <3


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

RACK said:


> Cheers mate. With the trainin I lift 5 times a week mon-fri. I always keep notes of my workouts so know the weights I used previous and always try to either up reps with the same weight orslightly drop reps and up weight. At the min with the HIT stuff its defo more about how hard I can push but I still keep track of weights to make surei don't go backwards
> 
> Been really chilled today, new diet is easy to follow and breakfast was great this mornin after a couple of drinks with the vip last night


Check Gemma's shoulders out!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers K, she's kept in great shape from her top 6 finish at leeds.

Chest battered and nice progress made, up 10kg on the hammer press with most sets got to 65kg each side for the heavy set so pretty pleased with that


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Yh she has, looking really good FairPlay to her


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Twilight........... can't say I was impressed but past a few hours on

Legs later; leg ext, squats, leg press. Then Single leg curl, sldl, layin leg ext. Calf work


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Under World, 30 days off night, Stake land, All = not gay


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

LOL I forget Day walkers Actually come to think off it only this Tiwlight crap is gay


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

haha yes boss!!! (Sorry reza  )

Diet switch from last week is defo doing the trick, for some reason, last week and all weekend I felt bloated as hell. Yesterday all I did was p1ss! My body does usually take a while to adjust to things so dietin over xmas will be done too (Xmas dinner and some food on boxing day will be my only days not 100% on diet).

Findin the HIIT fasted in a mornin a little tough but good to see how my body is adapting to it. Last week 30mins felt rough, now 45mins is doable.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Leg session went well, mood was kinda "meh" as my trainin partner let me down but progress still made

Up cookin all my food now and I'll be at the gym for 7 for hiit

Delts and abs later, not sure what to do yet as I fancy some pressin, not done any for a while so would be good to see where strength is at with them

Startin to look a tad leaner now too


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cardio and meal 1 done!

Think for delts I'll do; Top head smith press, cheat laterals, rev pec dec and then some weighted ab work


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just spoke to training partner and he's not comin for the rest of the week #bummer Looks like I'll be gettin the headphones out again


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

RACK said:


> Just spoke to training partner and he's not comin for the rest of the week #bummer Looks like I'll be gettin the headphones out again


can someone just clear this up for me, when did ukm become part of twitter?:laugh:

#confused


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's not, I just know that the #'ing sometimes gets on peoples wick and I'd not done it for ages. Bored at work so thought I'd see if someone took the bait and commented about it


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

RACK said:


> It's not, I just know that the #'ing sometimes gets on peoples wick and I'd not done it for ages. Bored at work so thought I'd see if someone took the bait and commented about it


You fcuking serious with this tw1tter sh1t again, are you a moron, FFS!!!!!!!!! ARGHHHHHHH.

lol.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Even funnier is that I came off Twitter about 2 weeks ago haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

RACK said:


> Even funnier is that I came off Twitter about 2 weeks ago haha


LOL, ive never gone on it, not on facebook either i hate stuff like that. Why the fcuk do i care that someone who i havnt spoken to in years is having beans on toast for breakfast lol.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thought I better do a catch up of people's journals as being in my own little world the last week.

Glad to see you are feeling leaner pal and its sh1te training on your own. P1sses me right off when I get let down


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Suprakill4 some people live on FB. I add the odd joke or deep status but usally just to see what reaction I'll get.

@liam0810 cheers mate. I'm not sure if this much food will stay in next week or not as @dutch_scott said that we'd trial it this week. I defo look bigger and a tad leaner. Will see how strength is tonight.

Kick in the balls partner isn't here but trained on my own most of this year so I'm sure I'll manage. I'll jsut have no one to talk to lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Deep statuses? Hmmmm I think there's someone else who does them a lot!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

liam0810 said:


> Deep statuses? Hmmmm I think there's someone else who does them a lot!


Can't beat them to get people talking lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I train by myself generally. only bad point is if you cant get someone to spot you or when you do and they cant lift the weight +_+. good point is your workout is done in a better pace with no fannying around.

just put some tunes on and let rip


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah that's what I'll be doing mate, got a nice Sw4nky Tunes live set to train to. Obviously I'll be lining Nicky Romero "Tolouse" to come on when I do my heavy set too!!!!!

t-minus 25mins to lifting


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Delts done. Ended up doin seated press machine, cheat single arm lat raises and then side delt machine. Gym was packed and I lost my rag with someone in there so will do abs tomorrow with back as just had to get outta there.

3 meals to have when I get home and chillin for the night


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

eeek gym packed  Someone hogging the bench or something?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just someone annoyiing me mate and then knocked my bcaa's over. I was in a crappy mode from work so he got the brunt of it.

Cardio done as always this morning and mood is far better today, had a pretty busy night last night seeing my bro and family, my mate coming round and telling me stories of his POF adventures (the man is an animal lol) then a few calls with Scott and others. Was good as I didn't really stop but still hardly slept

Today is back and abs (which I missed yesterday due to spittin my dummy out!), Chins, Rack Pulls, Seated Cable Row I think for later


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

So so session. Seemed to lack strength today and defo mental focus. Will have to make up for it with arms tomorrow


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

RACK said:


> Just someone annoyiing me mate and then knocked my bcaa's over. I was in a crappy mode from work so he got the brunt of it.
> 
> Cardio done as always this morning and mood is far better today, had a pretty busy night last night seeing my bro and family, my mate coming round and telling me stories of his POF adventures (the man is an animal lol) then a few calls with Scott and others. Was good as I didn't really stop but still hardly slept
> 
> Today is back and abs (which I missed yesterday due to spittin my dummy out!), Chins, Rack Pulls, Seated Cable Row I think for later


Worse when your training partners think its OK to drink your bcaa's !

Hows things with diet change up? leaning up nicely?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

My cousin knows where my mouths been so won't go anywhere near my drink haha

Lovin the amount of food on the diet mate, strange thing is I'm heavier than leeds but dropped the water I was holdin. Not sure if diet changes next week but @dutch_scott has already warned me me that next week my training gets nasty. Look a little leaner but its only been 11days


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

RACK said:


> My cousin knows where my mouths been so won't go anywhere near my drink haha
> 
> Lovin the amount of food on the diet mate, strange thing is I'm heavier than leeds but dropped the water I was holdin. Not sure if diet changes next week but @dutch_scott has already warned me me that next week my training gets nasty. Look a little leaner but its only been 11days


Ha I've heard a story or two that would make me stray from your shaker cup aswell !!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You're not the first person to say that mate lol

Woke up a bit late so all food is prep'd just now and then its shootin straight to the gym for hiit!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Worked lunch again today so finish in bout 40mins.

Arms will be; Tris (doing these first to prioritise), press downs, dips, reverse curl machine. Bis Cable curls, Seated inc hammer curls, ez curls. Forearms to finish


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Great arm sesh, felt like they were gonna pop  topped cables out on tris and wasn't far off on bis either. No doubt my elbow will be playin up all weekend now but I don't mind

All change from next week too goin on the message I just got from the boss man


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Start New training rotation today, gonna be a little tough to do with gym opening times over xmas but I'll work it out. Also with the rotation I'll be training over the weekends too, good job I've knocked drinking on the head apart from a few over this period.

Lots of rest-pause training and plenty of reps. Warm up to first working set, then it's rest pause x 2. I'll be blowing outta my hoop for sure.

Tonight's session is PUSH 1; DB Press, Shoulder DB Press, Tri Press Down then Abs and Calves to finish. 10mins HIIT added til the end of the session this week too, but not sure if the 45mins HIIT will still be in there in the mornings next week, will confirm with Scott later in the week.

I have a feeling this training will be............ Intense!


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

RACK said:


> Start New training rotation today, gonna be a little tough to do with gym opening times over xmas but I'll work it out. Also with the rotation I'll be training over the weekends too, good job I've knocked drinking on the head apart from a few over this period.
> 
> Lots of rest-pause training and plenty of reps. Warm up to first working set, then it's rest pause x 2. I'll be blowing outta my hoop for sure.
> 
> ...


Rack, do you not run into overtraining issues with your high-volume approach? Especially considering that you do rest-pause and the like.

Even more so when not on AAS.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Not really mate, I'm a bit tired lately but I'm running zero stims apart from a few cups of coffee a day. I rest pretty much all night apart from weekends so even if I'm not sleeping I'm sat chilling from 6pm til 6am so resting enough. Only thing I do find hard is gettin to the gym for 7am as I used to do cardio at home and chill before work. Now I'm up, cooking, gym then straight to work. Not really that hard but I'm being a mardy **** about it lol


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> No such thing as overtraining
> 
> Volume is low btw frequency high


Hi Dutch, thanks for posting your reply.

From what I've seen from hanging around gyms (and training obviously!) for over 20 years is that exercise tolerance is a very individual thing. In my case I simply get overtrained when doing much volume and consistently high intensity. I used to think that the solution was long rest between workouts, but I've completely changed my mind on that one and I think that higher frequency is the way to go, even for naturals. I noticed that when I significantly increased my protein intake my recovery between workouts increased significantly, but still not beyond a certain point.

Others who I have known on the other hand, make incredible gains and get flippin' huge from training regimes which would send me 6 feet under in a very short space of time.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It does healp I'm on a lot of protein too....... who needs carbs lol


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

RACK said:


> It does healp I'm on a lot of protein too....... who needs carbs lol


But you do incorporate high-carb refeed days?

I've become a big fan of cyclical ketogenic diets over the past year, but the food cravings on low-carb days are unreal. The other day I forgot my banana in my lunch box and it felt like the end of the world for me. One friggin' banana, for fcuks sake was enough to almost take me over the edge! :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I've had 1 carb meal in about 2 weeks, it helps mentally but physically carbs don't really do anything for me apart from add fat quick


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> No he doesn't u don't need full glycogen stores to train! It's amental thing I
> 
> Took months to cut out!
> 
> ...


I'm surprised to read your take on cyclical ketogenic diets. I think that the refeed days on higher calories are necessary to reset hormones, and create an anabolic window in the weekly cycle. Otherwise you just risk losing muscle mass (at least if not on AAS).

So Dutch, do you advocate keto diets just for cutting or also for building mass?

When cutting on keto, what sort of daily calorie defecit would you create? @RACK - sorry if it appears like a thread hijack, but I'm interested to hear your (Dutch and yourself) collective take on effective diet and training strategies. Just give the word and I'll shut right up though.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Carb cycling I'm ok with, but don't go over 300g carbs and that's when I write the diet myself. When working with Scott in prep we carb cycled and went lower and the carbs were only on leg and back days, again it did the job and worked

In the passed I've tried things like CKD and had the weekend carb up/refeed and it's done nothing except make me fat.

Last year I bulked to 18st using keto


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

What is the advantage of bulking on keto?

With cutting on calorie defecit I can understand that the idea is to get the body to use fat for fuel rather than having glycogen reserves to call upon for energy purposes.

But when bulking?? :confused1:


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> What is the advantage of bulking on keto?
> 
> With cutting on calorie defecit I can understand that the idea is to get the body to use fat for fuel rather than having glycogen reserves to call upon for energy purposes.
> 
> But when bulking?? :confused1:


Sorry Dutch - I've just seen your reply above!! You typed it in before I had a chance to reply.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> Firstly to be active and debate your terms, why can't an anabolic window occur without carbs? Why is a refeed anabolic! The anabolic process is not determined on carbs!
> 
> The term reset hormones what does this mean???
> 
> ...


I don't think that I was spouting bro-science, or at least I hope I wasn't. Regarding leptin levels, not exactly true that they are always higher in lean individuals:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8532024?ordinalpos=788&itool=EntrezSystem2.PEntrez.Pubmed.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

Furthermore lepin levels will decrease when in calorie defecit:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10946866?ordinalpos=45&itool=EntrezSystem2.PEntrez.Pubmed.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

I can't find scientific references as such, but here's a good link regarding levels of various important hormones when in calorie surplus/defecit:

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/muscle-gain/calorie-partitioning-part-2.html

His concept of the refeed is to bring up levels of testosterone, T3, insulin to create an anabolic environment, seeing as during calorie defecit on low carbs/calories the environment is decidedly catabolic.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

This is why I love working with Scott always learning about myself

#alwaysbeastudent


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Training done and felt really strange, defo somethin to get used to but my god the pumps were savage!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

HIIT cardio done. Tonight is Pull 1; Wide grip chins, Bent over rows, Shrugs, Wrist curls, BB curls then some more HIIT to finish off


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RACK said:


> HIIT cardio done. Tonight is Pull 2; Wide grip chins, Bent over rows, Shrugs, Wrist curls, BB curls then some more HIIT to finish off


hey bro.. how long hiit are you doing mate and in what guise ??? treadmill or bike etc ??

keep it going pal looks like your getting everything out of it you need mate ..


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Heyup mate, I do 45mins in the morning and 10mins after weights. Depends how I feel as I like to mix it up, most of the time it's on the x-trainer so 45secs steady then 15secs gun to the head!

Other times I'll go on the treadmil and do 1min intervals

At the min I'm growing but not gettin any fatter, this is defo a first for me. After xmas/new year time some stims miiiight be added but we'll see. At the min the only thing I'm on is a few black coffee's a day


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Sounds like things are on track in here mate. Enjoy xmas and then get the roids and stims down yer neck boyo!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Haha, gotta love chemicals


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Training went well again, seems. Strange its over that quick but pumps are great


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Up at 530am, shot up the M1 from Gemma's, food prep'd and in the gym for 7am for HIIT.

Legs later will be; Seated Calves, Laying Hams and the Leg Press. Not looking forward to HIIT after that!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

No work in here at the min, bored to absolute death and starin at the 3 packs of jaffa cakes, 1 tin of foxes and 1 packet of dark choc digestives that people have brought in for us............ Tw4ts!!! I'll just go lick all the biscuits and watch people eat them as I sip my shake


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Resiiiiiissst !

I just keep telling myself to hold out till christmas time, when there is homemade mince pies hovering round work its VERY hard though !


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm only having my xmas lunch and a few things boxing day mate and that's the only time I'll deviate.

Gym done and legs were wasted for such a short session, the hiit cardio after wasn't pleasent

Just cardio tomorrow no weights


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Up and prep'in food but lower back is in agony. Not got a clue why but pi55in me off big time

Only cardio do to today so will be at the gym once all the food is cooked and put in the tupperwear


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

HIIT done but only lasted 31min as back was that pumped it got stupid, did the rest of the 45mins at a fast paced walk on the treadmill


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RACK said:


> Up and prep'in food but lower back is in agony. Not got a clue why but pi55in me off big time
> 
> Only cardio do to today so will be at the gym once all the food is cooked and put in the tupperwear


not a form issue with your leg pressing movement is it bro !??


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Not sure mate, I doubt it as been using the leg press ages and not had the prob


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

B4stards at work have fetched ferrero rocher in now!!!!!!!!!

Good job I've just had some steak!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Sat at work bored so thought I'd update for the next few days.

Tomorrow, Hiit cardio at 7am, leave work whenever they stop looking for us then gym which will be PUSH 2; Inc BB press, Standing BB Press, Skulls, abs and calves. HIIT

After that I'll be off to the VIP's and at night be going to watch my best mate DJ in Chesterfield, I'm driving though as will be training saturday morning.

Saturday, up and training fasted PULL 2; Inc DB curls, Seated wrist curls, Wide grip pull down, Rack deads, Static hang. HIIT. Got nothing planned for the night so will probably just have an early night as the vip is out with the girls.

Sunday, up and training fasted again for LEGS 2; Seated Leg Curl, Standing calf, Squat then some stretching and hiit

Goin to be training on my own again a lot now as my training partner can't really get at weekends but I'll have someone there mostly in the week so not too bad.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Managed a grand total of 4 hours sleep. The rest was just broken. Back in is bits too. Can't even get comfy in bed, this coupled to bein constantly tired yet not able to sleep has turned me into a proper cnut. Oh well, cardio time soon


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cardio done, back killin and feel like I've been run over!! Last day at work though and defo will be back in the gym before dinner time


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Man up big boooiii 

Weird you and Scott seem to sleep even less than me! Up late this morning playing catch up now, hope your back sorts itself out taking anything?!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I think it's to with my weight mate, not been this heavy for a while so no doubt lower back is takin a pounding


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Is it like back pumps mate? Are you leaning up whilst putting a little bit of size on?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah mate, lower back is pumped to hell.

I'm the same condition as I was in leeds I reckon but a couple of kg heavier


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Do you still do your 2 mile runs on Saturday?

What time do you do it in now?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

No mate, not done a 2mile run for months

Session went ok, steength not bad but just fooked


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Have you lost much muscle/strength since stopping your pct? If you don't go on for several more months do you worry about losing your hard earned gains from peds? From my experience the gains do fade over time and you go back to square 1. True also that I didn't really have a proper grip on pct - I did my cycles many years ago and haven't touched since.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> Have you lost much muscle/strength since stopping your pct? If you don't go on for several more months do you worry about losing your hard earned gains from peds? From my experience the gains do fade over time and you go back to square 1. True also that I didn't really have a proper grip on pct - I did my cycles many years ago and haven't touched since.


Shouldn't happen with proper diet and training at all, helps having an experienced coach to guide you through it too though


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Bad Alan said:



> Shouldn't happen with proper diet and training at all, helps having an experienced coach to guide you through it too though


I'd like to think you're right, but I don't think it's the case..

If you do a proper PCT and wait a few months before going back on then perhaps you won't lose much between cycles and continue to make gains over the months/years. But... if and when you do come off, after a year at the most I think you'll lose the whole lot, however well you train/eat/do PCT.

Like I said - I'd love to be wrong.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Long time since I last popped in, how are you Rack?

all good I hope bud.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Same how's it going mate!?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Things are ok cheers peeps. Just having a bit of down time at the min and taking it easy.

Journal will be on hold for a bit but I'll keep poppin in the forums and journals to see how everyone is


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

RACK said:


> Things are ok cheers peeps. Just having a bit of down time at the min and taking it easy.
> 
> Journal will be on hold for a bit but I'll keep poppin in the forums and journals to see how everyone is


Having downtime from the forums or from training mate? Good xmas and new year?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

yea I hardly post atm...

Down time is good both from training and the forum... both are needed from time to time


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Bit of both, I kept havin mini-meltdowns and just ruined me love for lifting and on here so just backin off a touch. Still readin here, eating clean, tickin over in the gym and just gettin the enjoyment factor back.

Xmas and new year were great, spent a lot of it with family, friends and got Gemma up to meet all my clan as last time she saw them at Leeds show it was a bit hectic.

This was new years eve


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Bit of an update;

Been playing with a few things since just after xmas and it seems they're working well so goin to stick with them for a couple of weeks and see what progress is made.

Training is using the P/RR/S protocol and diet is carb cycling. I've set diet up so protein is 300g a day, fats are 40g a day and carbs are; high day = 300g, med day= 130-150g, low day = 40g and it's this lay out to go with body parts trained

Mon-high-back

tue-med-chest

wed-low-rest

thurs-high-legs

fri-med-delts

sat-low-arms

sun-low plus a little treat (usually a small bit of chocolate)-rest

Cardio at the min is 35mins fasted in the mornin mon-fri

So far so good as dropped from 16st 3lb over xmas to 15st 8lb at the min.

Going to see how it goes and adjust if needed.

At the min I'm totally natty and the only stims I'm havin is the odd coffee, I've ordered some maxiraw turbotest to give me a little boost and also be gettin some pre-wo stuff again too at the end of the month as run out of curse. Might run a cycle come march but not really fussed at the min.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Good to see you back mate!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

all sounds very positive in here mate, and im with you on the getting enjoyment factor back into it all...

like th way your carb cycling mate , im still doing it too bigbear system and i have trimmed off 5 kg since start of december lol... im feeling tighter now each day, another 3 weeks and i have to think wether to go on the get big juice or stay natty for a while longer lol..

Keep your chin up bro, enjoy your hobby and everything else that surrounds it for a while !!! :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers lads, I only get the odd time to post now but still read on here a lot will keep things updated as and when.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

RACK said:


> Cheers lads, I only get the odd time to post now but still read on here a lot will keep things updated as and when.


Are you still being coached by Dutch???


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Not at the min mate, just fancied givin things a go on myself for a while


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

RACK said:


> Not at the min mate, just fancied givin things a go on myself for a while


Really? Thats shocked me mate. Was it financial or anything like that or were things not working out? Not sure i would be able to go back at it alone, im too used to everything being done for me lol.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Really lol I just fancied a change plain and simple mate and stashing as much cash as I can as got a few things planned this year (Cream at Nation in Liverpool at the start of march for one, Global Gathering is another, 2 or 3 holidays and savin for a house deposite).

I just jotted a few things down in excel added the totals up, looked at a few things I liked to put in workouts and goin to see how it goes. I worked with Pscarb 18months and the same with Scott so no doubt I've picked a few things up and got Gemma from not training to top 6 at leeds in 10months being totally natty  plus I like being in control of things for the first time is 3 years and not having a prep to worry about


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Good for you Rack... Scott is obviously your mate , and like you say you have paid him for an education which you have learnt from,, great to see you having that break and putting things into practice about what you have learnt..

Just watched a video with Dorian yates talking about how he hates the idea of coaches for himself as he is the one that knows his body better than anyone, and part of his fun in all the game was trying things out for himself, if it worked keep it if not throw it out.. it makes sense.. and it should be half the fun really..

good on ya !!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds good mate, i think you will do just fine on your own


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Scott's a great coach and a friend the results and laughs we have prove that. I've learnt so much from him it's unreal.

As for what yates says, I'm 50/50 on that. Sometimes a coach is needed, prep especially I feel. But for me and for now I'm back just enjoying it and not having a show to think about has brought some balance back to life and I'm more happy about that than anything.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RACK said:


> Scott's a great coach and a friend the results and laughs we have prove that. I've learnt so much from him it's unreal.
> 
> As for what yates says, I'm 50/50 on that. Sometimes a coach is needed, prep especially I feel. But for me and for now I'm back just enjoying it and not having a show to think about has brought some balance back to life and I'm more happy about that than anything.


yes i meant more for himself mate and i believe also like yourself a coach is helpful to some people i was more saying it should be fun for yourself to comprise your own plan and make it work X


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Ahhh got ya, feckin dyslexia let me down again haha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Glad things are going well mate. I agree having a coach is great but its nice to chill and put the things you have learnt in to practice.

all the best!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Its nice to read your journal mate without all the alpha nonsense and hash tagging. Not hating, just makes for better reading. Hope you achieve all your goals this year, youve great committment so i dont see why you wouldnt.

Must get a training session soon while your natty scum so i might have a slight chance at matching lifts, but doubt it lol.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Sam , cheers mate, as said for now I'm just having some chill time and seein what I can do

Supra, can't lie mate I did enjoy all the alpha and #'in even for nothin else just for the wind up lol

Pretty sure a session can be sorted sometime too

As for goals I wanna get to about 13 and half/14 st and see how I look from there

At the min I look ok to say I've packed some timber on, well I looked ok clothed haha


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Good to see u back posting again! Nice update too. You've gained a lot of knowledge - about time u put it to practise and went out on your own! 

Well done *proud face*

Will be odd not seeing so many updates from the mad scientist in here though  lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers Q

New Journal here;

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/208534-rack-here-i-go-again-my-own.html#post3825016


----------

